# Cosa si fa in questi casi



## Pat67 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Premesso che so che non si dovrebbe spiare il cellulare del proprio compagno , sono qui di nuovo per avere un vostro parere obiettivo è schietto e chiedervi cosa devo fare. 
Interpretatemi questo messaggio scritto da una donna al mio compagno pochi giorni fa: sono stata bene e mi sono divertita con te quei due giorni , pero' ho dubbi e indecisioni su di "noi" , quindi direi di fare passare il tempo e la prossima volta che vieni a ..... chiama i e vediamo come stiamo ......
Sono scioccata , sconvolta . Vivo da 4 anni con lui , uomo impeccabile, presente , passionale. Dopo quei famosi due giorni in cui appunto era via per lavoro, siamo stati via il week end come se nulla fosse. 
Ma che razza di individui esistono ? 
Che faccio ? Aiutatemi per favore. Grazie dell' ascolto. 
Non esistono giustificazioni a questo messaggio credo. Interpretatemelo . Grazie


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che so che non si dovrebbe spiare il cellulare del proprio compagno , sono qui di nuovo per avere un vostro parere obiettivo è schietto e chiedervi cosa devo fare.
> Interpretatemi questo messaggio scritto da una donna al mio compagno pochi giorni fa: sono stata bene e mi sono divertita con te quei due giorni , pero' ho dubbi e indecisioni su di "noi" , quindi direi di fare passare il tempo e la prossima volta che vieni a ..... chiama i e vediamo come stiamo ......
> Sono scioccata , sconvolta . Vivo da 4 anni con lui , uomo impeccabile, presente , passionale. Dopo quei famosi due giorni in cui appunto era via per lavoro, siamo stati via il week end come se nulla fosse.
> Ma che razza di individui esistono ?
> ...


 ti ricordi il primo post che hai scritto? Le risposte sono le stesse.
Il problema sei tu che insisti a capire un uomo così.


----------



## disincantata (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che so che non si dovrebbe spiare il cellulare del proprio compagno , sono qui di nuovo per avere un vostro parere obiettivo è schietto e chiedervi cosa devo fare.
> Interpretatemi questo messaggio scritto da una donna al mio compagno pochi giorni fa: sono stata bene e mi sono divertita con te quei due giorni , pero' ho dubbi e indecisioni su di "noi" , quindi direi di fare passare il tempo e la prossima volta che vieni a ..... chiama i e vediamo come stiamo ......
> Sono scioccata , sconvolta . Vivo da 4 anni con lui , uomo impeccabile, presente , passionale. Dopo quei famosi due giorni in cui appunto era via per lavoro, siamo stati via il week end come se nulla fosse.
> Ma che razza di individui esistono ?
> ...


Benvenuta, purtroppo. 

Mi sembra chiaro il messaggio, quanto alla,domanda, esiste di tutto, e' che spesso non vogliamo vedere la realta'.
Non sentirti in colpa per aver letto i suoi msg, caso mai trova un modo per verificare che persona hai con te.


----------



## perplesso (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che so che non si dovrebbe spiare il cellulare del proprio compagno , sono qui di nuovo per avere un vostro parere obiettivo è schietto e chiedervi cosa devo fare.
> Interpretatemi questo messaggio scritto da una donna al mio compagno pochi giorni fa: sono stata bene e mi sono divertita con te quei due giorni , pero' ho dubbi e indecisioni su di "noi" , quindi direi di fare passare il tempo e la prossima volta che vieni a ..... chiama i e vediamo come stiamo ......
> Sono scioccata , sconvolta . Vivo da 4 anni con lui , uomo impeccabile, presente , passionale. Dopo quei famosi due giorni in cui appunto era via per lavoro, siamo stati via il week end come se nulla fosse.
> Ma che razza di individui esistono ?
> ...


e che vuoi interpretare?  hanno trombato come 2 ricci in amore ed a lui sarà scappata qualche parola di troppo.

lui quando dovrebbe ripassare dalla sua città?


----------



## Pat67 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti ricordi il primo post che hai scritto? Le risposte sono le stesse.
> Il problema sei tu che insisti a capire un uomo così.


Hai ragione , che dirti. Ora ho capito. L' altra volta erano chiacchiere da bar , ora non ci sono dubbi. Come lo affrontò?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che so che non si dovrebbe spiare il cellulare del proprio compagno , sono qui di nuovo per avere un vostro parere obiettivo è schietto e chiedervi cosa devo fare.
> Interpretatemi questo messaggio scritto da una donna al mio compagno pochi giorni fa: sono stata bene e mi sono divertita con te quei due giorni , pero' ho dubbi e indecisioni su di "noi" , quindi direi di fare passare il tempo e la prossima volta che vieni a ..... chiama i e vediamo come stiamo ......
> Sono scioccata , sconvolta . Vivo da 4 anni con lui , uomo impeccabile, presente , passionale. Dopo quei famosi due giorni in cui appunto era via per lavoro, siamo stati via il week end come se nulla fosse.
> Ma che razza di individui esistono ?
> ...


Che ti vuoi interpretare? Hai le corna. Adesso cosa pensi di fare?


----------



## Pat67 (1 Gennaio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta, purtroppo.
> 
> Mi sembra chiaro il messaggio, quanto alla,domanda, esiste di tutto, e' che spesso non vogliamo vedere la realta'.
> Non sentirti in colpa per aver letto i suoi msg, caso mai trova un modo per verificare che persona hai con te.


Una persona bugiarda, dalla doppia personalità , questo ora lo so. Vi chiedo come affrontarlo . In quanto a lei, faccio finta di nulla.?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti ricordi il primo post che hai scritto? Le risposte sono le stesse.
> Il problema sei tu che insisti a capire un uomo così.


Giusto, un coglione che nemmeno si fa il doppio cellulare è ingiustificabile!


----------



## Pat67 (1 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> e che vuoi interpretare?  hanno trombato come 2 ricci in amore ed a lui sarà scappata qualche parola di troppo.
> 
> lui quando dovrebbe ripassare dalla sua città?


 Regolarmente ci va ogni due mesi. Quindi penso a breve . Ma credo che lo affronterò prima. Come non lo so , ma ormai non ci sono più dubbi.


----------



## perplesso (1 Gennaio 2019)

allora poche seghe mentali, digli che hai letto e che può cercarsi un'altra casa


----------



## ipazia (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che so che non si dovrebbe spiare il cellulare del proprio compagno , sono qui di nuovo per avere un vostro parere obiettivo è schietto e chiedervi cosa devo fare.
> Interpretatemi questo messaggio scritto da una donna al mio compagno pochi giorni fa: sono stata bene e mi sono divertita con te quei due giorni , pero' ho dubbi e indecisioni su di "noi" , quindi direi di fare passare il tempo e la prossima volta che vieni a ..... chiama i e vediamo come stiamo ......
> Sono scioccata , sconvolta . Vivo da 4 anni con lui , uomo impeccabile, presente , passionale. Dopo quei famosi due giorni in cui appunto era via per lavoro, siamo stati via il week end come se nulla fosse.
> Ma che razza di individui esistono ?
> ...


Ma perchè hai spiato il suo cellulare?

Lo fai ogni tanto, tanto per, oppure avevi in testa una qualche ricerca particolare?

Che vuoi fare tu?


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giusto, un coglione che nemmeno si fa il doppio cellulare è ingiustificabile!


stai proponendo una colletta?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che so che non si dovrebbe spiare il cellulare del proprio compagno , sono qui di nuovo per avere un vostro parere obiettivo è schietto e chiedervi cosa devo fare.
> Interpretatemi questo messaggio scritto da una donna al mio compagno pochi giorni fa: sono stata bene e mi sono divertita con te quei due giorni , pero' ho dubbi e indecisioni su di "noi" , quindi direi di fare passare il tempo e la prossima volta che vieni a ..... chiama i e vediamo come stiamo ......
> Sono scioccata , sconvolta . Vivo da 4 anni con lui , uomo impeccabile, presente , passionale. Dopo quei famosi due giorni in cui appunto era via per lavoro, siamo stati via il week end come se nulla fosse.
> Ma che razza di individui esistono ?
> ...


_sono stata bene e mi sono divertita con te quei due giorni_
è stata due giorni con lui, e ci è stata bene
_pero' ho dubbi e indecisioni su di "noi"_
ma non abbastanza da volerlo rivedere, non è convinta di questo rapporto ("noi" tra virgolette vuol dire che non lo considera un rapporto)
_quindi direi di fare passare il tempo_
non chiamarmi domani, non fare la cozza
_e la prossima volta che vieni a ..... chiama i e vediamo come stiamo_
ti valuterò quando ci vedremo di persona la prossima volta


----------



## Pat67 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che ti vuoi interpretare? Hai le corna. Adesso cosa pensi di fare?


Lo chiedo a voi . Vorrei vomitargli addosso tutto il mio schifo. Quello che mi fa male e' il suo essere impeccabile con me e con i miei figli .


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Hai ragione , che dirti. Ora ho capito. L' altra volta erano chiacchiere da bar , ora non ci sono dubbi. Come lo affrontò?


sei pronta a liberartene?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Lo chiedo a voi . Vorrei vomitargli addosso tutto il mio schifo. Quello che mi fa male e' il suo essere impeccabile con me e con i miei figli .


Non vomitare niente finchè sei ancora emotivamente debole (presa in qualche angolo remoto di te).
Altrimenti il pulletto impara solo a farsi più furbo e ti raggira con qualche moina.

Non agire d'impulso.


----------



## Pat67 (1 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma perchè hai spiato il suo cellulare?
> 
> Lo fai ogni tanto, tanto per, oppure avevi in testa una qualche ricerca particolare?
> 
> Che vuoi fare tu?


In testa nulla, lui è' impeccabile. L' ho fatto in passato ogni tanto, ora sotto le feste ho voluto curiosare e quanto mai !!!


----------



## Pat67 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei pronta a liberartene?


Non ho scelta , ci starò' male , ma forse non peggio di così '. Ormai ho capito che persona e' e, certo non vale più la pena investirci nulla credo.


----------



## Pat67 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non vomitare niente finchè sei ancora emotivamente debole (presa in qualche angolo remoto di te).
> Altrimenti il pulletto impara solo a farsi più furbo e ti raggira con qualche moina.
> 
> Non agire d'impulso.


D'accordo con te e quindi ? La verità la conosce lui e negherebbe L' evidenza. Di lei so tutto pure il numero di cellulare. E certo lei è depositaria della verità. Ma che faccio?


----------



## ipazia (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> In testa nulla, lui è' impeccabile. L' ho fatto in passato ogni tanto, ora sotto le feste ho voluto curiosare e quanto mai !!!


Beh...impeccabile mica tanto. 
Se tiene sul cel messaggi di questo tipo direi più poco attento e sciatto. A mio modo di vedere. 

Quanto mai...bah, hai avuto, mi par di capire, conferma di qualcosa che avevi già annusato ma catalogato come chiacchiere da bar.  

Adesso sta a te decidere se vuoi tenerti quel che consideri impeccabile oppure no. 

Personalmente se il mio compagno tenesse sul suo cellulare i messaggi dell'amica che mi tace, si prenderebbe il calcio in culo per quello più che per l'amica. 
Almeno farle bene le cose. Con un po' di impegno e attenzione. 
Mi farebbe girare veramente i quanti un atteggiamento tanto approssimativo.
E mi direbbe molto della considerazione che ha di me.  

E probabilmente, se è approssimativo in questo, lo è anche in altre cose. 
Quali?


----------



## Pat67 (1 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...impeccabile mica tanto.
> Se tiene sul cel messaggi di questo tipo direi più poco attento e sciatto. A mio modo di vedere.
> 
> Quanto mai...bah, hai avuto, mi par di capire, conferma di qualcosa che avevi già annusato ma catalogato come chiacchiere da bar.
> ...


È' semplicemente sbadato e poco furbo . Ha il pin sul cellulare che regolarmente spegne di notte. Peccato che conosca anche il suo pin di sblocco o,tre che di accesso. Solo in questo sono più scaltra di lui ahime


----------



## perplesso (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> È' semplicemente sbadato e poco furbo . Ha il pin sul cellulare che regolarmente spegne di notte. Peccato che conosca anche il suo pin di sblocco o,tre che di accesso. Solo in questo sono più scaltra di lui ahime


economicamente ti conviene separarti?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> D'accordo con te e quindi ? La verità la conosce lui e negherebbe L' evidenza. Di lei so tutto pure il numero di cellulare. E certo lei è depositaria della verità. Ma che faccio?


Sai tutto nel senso che sai che si conoscono da tempo? Non ho capito.

Prima di fare è importante capire dentro di te cosa andresti a fare "cadere" e che conseguenze avrebbe in te.
Ovviamente chi legge a freddo capisce che ti tradisce e la conseguenza è dire _e ancora ci stai insieme?_.

Questo uomo impeccabile che descrivi ti da gioia? Non fosse per questi sms sarebbe l'uomo migliore per te? Se la risposta è si, almeno secondo quanto esposto mi viene da pensare sia questo, devi prima risolvere un conflitto interno tra parte razionale (quella che ha visto) e parte emotiva (quella che gode del tempo con lui e che si incazzerà a morte con la tua parte razionale tanto da portarti a credere all'evidenza negata).

Essere arrabbiata, sentirsi presa in giro, non è detto corrisponda a essere pronti a lasciare.


----------



## ipazia (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> È' semplicemente *sbadato e poco furbo* . Ha il pin sul cellulare che regolarmente spegne di notte. Peccato che conosca anche il suo pin di sblocco o,tre che di accesso. Solo in questo sono più scaltra di lui ahime


Ah, capisco....piccolino lui 

solo un po' sbadatello...giovani scapestrati!! :singleeye::singleeye:

ho la sensazione che prima di vomitargli tutto addosso tu abbia bisogno di ricalibrarti rispetto a quel che vuoi per te da un uomo, eh. 

Lo giustifichi anche nella sciatteria e nella disattenzione...sbadato :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Pat67 (1 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> economicamente ti conviene separarti?


Non è' un problema io sono separata con due figli e il mio ex marito assolve i suoi doveri e sono con lui in buoni rapporti. Il mio nuovo compagno contribuisce ma non mi sposta nessun equilibrio il fatto di cacciarlo


----------



## Marjanna (1 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> economicamente ti conviene separarti?


Non è sposata con lui. Convivono ma lui ha pure una sua casa. 
Lui è quello che le diceva _Non mangio più al ristorante, ma il menù' fuori posso leggerlo_.



Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che non sono una ragazzina , sono stata  sposata 16 anni e ora ho questa relazione . Chiaramente frequento  persone quasi tutte separate , single o alla ricerca di persone serie.  La mia esperienza mi ha portato alla convinzione che :
> Qualsiasi uomo specie oltre gli anta ha bisogno di conferme , ha bisogno  di dimostrare di essere ancora virile , di piacere. Non credo che il  mio compagno alla fine pratichi, considerando che per avere 59 anni lui e  52 , facciamo l’ amore 3/ 4 volte a settimana. Semplicemente gli piace  il cazzeggio. Il problema e’ mio. Riesco a stare accanto ad una persona  cosi’ camaleontica e alla fine bugiarda? Devo dirgli che l’ ho scooerto?  Questo mi fa stare male, mon sapere che fare.


----------



## Pat67 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sai tutto nel senso che sai che si conoscono da tempo? Non ho capito.
> 
> Prima di fare è importante capire dentro di te cosa andresti a fare "cadere" e che conseguenze avrebbe in te.
> Ovviamente chi legge a freddo capisce che ti tradisce e la conseguenza è dire _e ancora ci stai insieme?_.
> ...


So chi è' lei nel senso che ,essendo su fb, con i profilo piu ' o meno pubblico , ne ho ricavato delle notizie e le ho dato un volto. Se non fosse per questo sms si è' una persona con la quale ho tutte le affinità necessarie in un rapporto: mentali , fisiche, culturali etc.... Per questo sono destabilizzata.


----------



## Pat67 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ringrazio tutti , accetto i consigli e le critiche. Ho bisogno di lucidità e razionalità e i vostri commenti aiutano a riflettere. Sono esausta per oggi , vado a dormire. Vi leggo domani e vi aggiorno.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Impeccabile :rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (1 Gennaio 2019)

Io sono convinta che c'è una volonta incoscia di farsi beccare se non cancelli seduta stante un messaggio così compromettente. Freud la penserebbe come me sicuro


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che so che non si dovrebbe spiare il cellulare del proprio compagno , sono qui di nuovo per avere un vostro parere obiettivo è schietto e chiedervi cosa devo fare.
> Interpretatemi questo messaggio scritto da una donna al mio compagno pochi giorni fa: sono stata bene e mi sono divertita con te quei due giorni , pero' ho dubbi e indecisioni su di "noi" , quindi direi di fare passare il tempo e la prossima volta che vieni a ..... chiama i e vediamo come stiamo ......
> Sono scioccata , sconvolta . Vivo da 4 anni con lui , uomo impeccabile, presente , passionale. Dopo quei famosi due giorni in cui appunto era via per lavoro, siamo stati via il week end come se nulla fosse.
> Ma che razza di individui esistono ?
> ...


C'e' poco da interpretare.
Lui non e' passionale esclusivamente con te.
in bocca al lupo ( magari mangialo il lupo )


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'e' poco da interpretare.
> Lui non e' passionale esclusivamente con te.
> in bocca al lupo ( magari mangialo il lupo )


come si mangia un lupo?


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io sono convinta che c'è una volonta incoscia di farsi beccare se non cancelli seduta stante un messaggio così compromettente. Freud la penserebbe come me sicuro


Ma no...alcune persone si sentono in diritto di sfidare la sorte perché convinti di farla franca .
È un po’ come il gioco d’azzardo per chi crede di avere molto culo...


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che so che non si dovrebbe spiare il cellulare del proprio compagno , sono qui di nuovo per avere un vostro parere obiettivo è schietto e chiedervi cosa devo fare.
> Interpretatemi questo messaggio scritto da una donna al mio compagno pochi giorni fa: sono stata bene e mi sono divertita con te quei due giorni , pero' ho dubbi e indecisioni su di "noi" , quindi direi di fare passare il tempo e la prossima volta che vieni a ..... chiama i e vediamo come stiamo ......
> Sono scioccata , sconvolta . Vivo da 4 anni con lui , uomo impeccabile, presente , passionale. Dopo quei famosi due giorni in cui appunto era via per lavoro, siamo stati via il week end come se nulla fosse.
> Ma che razza di individui esistono ?
> ...


Ti faccio una domanda / con quale stato emotivo hai vissuto i giorni dalla scoperta delle chiacchiere da bar fino  ad oggi? Ti sono bastate le sue “moine” nei tuoi confronti o l’ansia e l’incertezza hanno accompagnato le tue giornate ?


----------



## bettypage (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma no...alcune persone si sentono in diritto di sfidare la sorte perché convinti di farla franca .
> È un po’ come il gioco d’azzardo per chi crede di avere molto culo...


Secondo me non sfidi la sorte ma il partner.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come si mangia un lupo?


 con i denti ma prima bisogna picchettarlo bene che potrebbe esser tenace


----------



## Marjanna (1 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti , accetto i consigli e le critiche. Ho bisogno di lucidità e razionalità e i vostri commenti aiutano a riflettere. Sono esausta per oggi , vado a dormire. Vi leggo domani e vi aggiorno.


Se gli parli e sai già che negherà l'evidenza, ti metterai nella posizione di una che ha in mano un sms equivoco (potrebbe dirti che hai frainteso, che è scema, che quel messaggio l'ha scritto lei mica lui, che è una collega di lavoro, una persona che è stata gentile con lui per X motivi, che alla sua età sa bene certe cose, ect.) ma dentro di se ha tante incertezze.
Chiederai a lui di liberarti di queste incertezze.




Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come si mangia un lupo?


quoto


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me non sfidi la sorte ma il partner.


Più o meno la stessa cosa... 
ma per spiegarmi meglio ...è un po’ come il berlusca che non fa requisire i cellulari alle cene bunga bunga.... ed e’ tutto fuorché sciattò . 
Ti sentì superiore alle regole e lo sfidare la sorte ti da adrenalina ...
Non vuoi farti scoprire ..è che non dai peso alle conseguenze della scoperta sugli altri


----------



## Marjanna (1 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> con i denti ma prima bisogna picchettarlo bene che potrebbe esser tenace


il lupo con i denti??? allora devi essere più forte e veloce di un lupo... un lupo non morde, il lupo stacca la pelle come una tenaglia, sbrana


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> il lupo con i denti??? allora devi essere più forte e veloce di un lupo... un lupo non morde, il lupo stacca la pelle come una tenaglia, sbrana


davo per scontato di averlo fatto fuori


----------



## Nocciola (1 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...impeccabile mica tanto.
> Se tiene sul cel messaggi di questo tipo direi più poco attento e sciatto. A mio modo di vedere.
> 
> Quanto mai...bah, hai avuto, mi par di capire, conferma di qualcosa che avevi già annusato ma catalogato come chiacchiere da bar.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2019)

Tornando a palla, al tuo posto con calma direi al tizio che sto pensando di interrompere la relazione con lui.
punto.
Tanto inutile ascoltare le sue balle in merito almessaggio


----------



## bettypage (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Più o meno la stessa cosa...
> ma per spiegarmi meglio ...è un po’ come il berlusca che non fa requisire i cellulari alle cene bunga bunga.... ed e’ tutto fuorché sciattò .
> Ti sentì superiore alle regole e lo sfidare la sorte ti da adrenalina ...
> Non vuoi farti scoprire ..è che non dai peso alle conseguenze della scoperta sugli altri


No, no. Intendo proprio che entri in un vortice di onnipotenza in cui ti senti nel giusto e sei pronto a reggere le tue ragioni in caso di scoperta. Ma ripeto che sono pensieri a latere.


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, no. Intendo proprio che entri in un vortice di onnipotenza in cui ti senti nel giusto e sei pronto a reggere le tue ragioni in caso di scoperta. Ma ripeto che sono pensieri a latere.


Esatto


----------



## bettypage (1 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> davo per scontato di averlo fatto fuori


Ma animalisti non ne abbiamo ? ??


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma animalisti non ne abbiamo ? ??


pare di no !


----------



## bettypage (1 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> pare di no !


Statisticamente mi pare strano... Aspettiamo che arrivi


----------



## bettypage (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esatto


Ah bene. Intendevamo la stessa cosa allora.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> davo per scontato di averlo fatto fuori


è che mi sa che far fuori sto lupo per @_Pat67_ non sia mica tanto semplice, che per far fuori lui deve far fuori anche una parte di se (quella che sta con lui come compagna, quella che l'ha scelto e che lo vede come uomo quasi perfetto)


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> è che mi sa che far fuori sto lupo per @_Pat67_ non sia mica tanto semplice, che per far fuori lui deve far fuori anche una parte di se (quella che sta con lui come compagna, quella che l'ha scelto e che lo vede come uomo quasi perfetto)


ma il messaggio stabilisce che non e' cosi impeccabile.
Quindi la parte emotiva di Pat dovra' fare  passi indietro e allontanarsi da lui.
Personalmente diffido di coloro che si manifestano impeccabili.
 Mi danno l'idea della presa in giro.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Statisticamente mi pare strano... Aspettiamo che arrivi


----------



## Marjanna (1 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma il messaggio stabilisce che non e' cosi impeccabile.
> Quindi la parte emotiva di Pat dovra' fare  passi indietro e allontanarsi da lui.
> Personalmente diffido di coloro che si manifestano impeccabili.
> Mi danno l'idea della presa in giro.


Si anche a me. Ma dipende dalla dose di "love bombing" che è la stata somministrata in 4 anni, con un precedente matrimonio e tradimento già subito, e credere di essersi rifatta una vita con questo uomo e trovarsi ancora una volta tradita.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si anche a me. Ma dipende dalla dose di "love bombing" che è la stata somministrata in 4 anni, con un precedente matrimonio e tradimento già subito, e credere di essersi rifatta una vita con questo uomo e trovarsi ancora una volta tradita.


si.
Non sara' semplice.
Proprio per questo al suo posto lo allontanerei senza molte spiegazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Più o meno la stessa cosa...
> ma per spiegarmi meglio ...è un po’ come il berlusca che non fa requisire i cellulari alle cene bunga bunga.... ed e’ tutto fuorché sciattò .
> Ti sentì superiore alle regole e lo sfidare la sorte ti da adrenalina ...
> Non vuoi farti scoprire ..è che non dai peso alle conseguenze della scoperta sugli altri


Sì. Chi non ha questi comportamenti non capisce. Così come non si capisce chi butta la pensione nel video poker. Ma esistono.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Se fossi io Pat, lui sarebbe già a casa sua.
Ma Pat credo che voglia trovare ragioni per tenerselo.
Credo che ce ne siano. La tizia pare come una fidanzata da marinaio, una nel porto, ma poi lui ha una casa.


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto


Sì Vabbeh...
ma il nodo sta comunque, e non lo sposterei, nel tradimento avvenuto.

Che anche se l’avesse scoperto per un concatenarsi di casualità improbabili alla Final Destination, anzichè perché è stato scemo a tenersi un messaggio, non credo proprio che gli sarebbe stata grata per aver preso tutte le precauzioni possibili per pararsi il culo e di conseguenza (ma chissà) per “tutelare” la relazione ufficiale.

Adesso... queste sono masturbazioni mentali da traditori. Per me.

Se mi metto nei panni di scoprire una cosa del genere, sinceramente è un aspetto che viene dopo. Ma molto dopo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì Vabbeh...
> ma il nodo sta comunque, e non lo sposterei, nel tradimento avvenuto.
> 
> Che anche se l’avesse scoperto per un concatenarsi di casualità improbabili alla Final Destination, anzichè perché è stato scemo a tenersi un messaggio, non credo proprio che gli sarebbe stata grata per aver preso tutte le precauzioni possibili per pararsi il culo e di conseguenza (ma chissà) per “tutelare” la relazione ufficiale.
> ...


Forse mi viene dopo ma sicuramente aggiunge gravità.
Vuol dire che conservare quel messaggio era più importante che tutelare me 
Quindi non è che senza messaggio il tradimento è meno grave ma il messaggio conservato per me è un aggravante. Dipende sempre secondo me da come ognuno di noi vive il tradimento fatto o subito. Io non ho mai conservato per più di due minuti un messaggio o una chiamata ricevuta perché non ne comprendo il senso e perché è un rischio evitabilissimo e inutile e soprattutto perché nemmeno inconsciamente ho mai sperato di essere beccata. Conservarlo vuol dire che alla fine tutta sta paura di essere scoperti non c’è. E questo è anche la misura di quanto ti importa dell’altro e del rapporto con l’altro. E se non importa a te figurati quanto dovrebbe importarmene a me se ti becco


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse mi viene dopo ma sicuramente aggiunge gravità.
> Vuol dire che conservare quel messaggio era più importante che tutelare me
> Quindi non è che senza messaggio il tradimento è meno grave ma il messaggio conservato per me è un aggravante. Dipende sempre secondo me da come ognuno di noi vive il tradimento fatto o subito. Io non ho mai conservato per più di due minuti un messaggio o una chiamata ricevuta perché non ne comprendo il senso e perché è un rischio evitabilissimo e inutile e soprattutto perché nemmeno inconsciamente ho mai sperato di essere beccata. Conservarlo vuol dire che alla fine tutta sta paura di essere scoperti non c’è. E questo è anche la misura di quanto ti importa dell’altro e del rapporto con l’altro. E se non importa a te figurati quanto dovrebbe importarmene a me se ti becco


Magari c’è la sicurezza che nessuno guarda il cellulare


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Poi se una sospetta...riesce a scoprire tutto.
Diciamo che ora con l’impronta digitale ci vuole almeno il sonnifero :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari c’è la sicurezza che nessuno guarda il cellulare


Io sono sempre stata sicura che non lo facesse ma non ho mai pensato di correre il rischio
Ma proprio perché la ritengo una cosa inutile


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi se una sospetta...riesce a scoprire tutto.
> Diciamo che ora con l’impronta digitale ci vuole almeno il sonnifero :carneval:


Sul sospetto quoto 
Comunque se il cellulare è spento e usi il sonnifero per l’inpronte devi anche sapere il pin


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è sposata con lui. Convivono ma lui ha pure una sua casa.
> Lui è quello che le diceva _Non mangio più al ristorante, ma il menù' fuori posso leggerlo_.


allora che lo rimandi a casa sua e stop.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sul sospetto quoto
> Comunque se il cellulare è spento e usi il sonnifero per l’inpronte devi anche sapere il pin


Il mio lo dico a tutti :carneval:


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse mi viene dopo ma sicuramente aggiunge gravità.
> Vuol dire che conservare quel messaggio era più importante che tutelare me
> Quindi non è che senza messaggio il tradimento è meno grave ma il messaggio conservato per me è un aggravante. Dipende sempre secondo me da come ognuno di noi vive il tradimento fatto o subito. Io non ho mai conservato per più di due minuti un messaggio o una chiamata ricevuta perché non ne comprendo il senso e perché è un rischio evitabilissimo e inutile e soprattutto perché nemmeno inconsciamente ho mai sperato di essere beccata. Conservarlo vuol dire che alla fine tutta sta paura di essere scoperti non c’è. E questo è anche la misura di quanto ti importa dell’altro e del rapporto con l’altro. E se non importa a te figurati quanto dovrebbe importarmene a me se ti becco


La misura di quanto ti importa la prendo principalmente considerando il fatto che ti infili in un altro paio di mutande nonostante il patto condiviso.

Questo a me basterebbe.

Peró, se non basta, capisco che si possa valutare tutta la costellazione soggettiva di aggravanti e attenuanti.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse mi viene dopo ma sicuramente aggiunge gravità.
> Vuol dire che conservare quel messaggio era più importante che tutelare me
> Quindi non è che senza messaggio il tradimento è meno grave ma il messaggio conservato per me è un aggravante. Dipende sempre secondo me da come ognuno di noi vive il tradimento fatto o subito. Io non ho mai conservato per più di due minuti un messaggio o una chiamata ricevuta perché non ne comprendo il senso e perché è un rischio evitabilissimo e inutile e soprattutto perché nemmeno inconsciamente ho mai sperato di essere beccata. Conservarlo vuol dire che alla fine tutta sta paura di essere scoperti non c’è. E questo è anche la misura di quanto ti importa dell’altro e del rapporto con l’altro. E se non importa a te figurati quanto dovrebbe importarmene a me se ti becco


Ma nascondere le tracce non vuol dire "non volevo farti soffrire, pur tradendoti ti avevo a cuore" ma "voglio continuare a mantenere il piede in due scarpe, perchè se mi becchi mi fai un casino della madonna, e quindi devo scegliere una scarpa e non voglio".
Può essere che se un cellulare non viene mai guardato, a lui sia arrivato l'sms, poi subito dopo una chiamata di lavoro, lì per lì ha pensato lo cancello dopo e invece gli è passato di mente.
Tant'è che lei non ha trovato sfilze di messaggi, ne ha trovato solo uno. Che poi il testo sembra una risposta ad un messaggio di lui, non vi pare?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> La misura di quanto ti importa la prendo principalmente considerando il fatto che ti infili in un altro paio di mutande nonostante il patto condiviso.
> 
> Questo a me basterebbe.
> 
> Peró, se non basta, capisco che si possa valutare tutta la costellazione soggettiva di aggravanti e attenuanti.


E questo dipende ancora una volta da come si vive il tradimento e da cosa significa per ognuno di noi
Ci sono tradimento che uno può provare a perdonare e andare avanti e altri no per me
Per te probabilmente no o le aggravanti sono altre


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2019)

Tanto non lo lascerà mai. Ci sono persone che nella sofferenza ci si crogiolano.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma nascondere le tracce non vuol dire "non volevo farti soffrire, pur tradendoti ti avevo a cuore" ma "voglio continuare a mantenere il piede in due scarpe, perchè se mi becchi mi fai un casino della madonna, e quindi devo scegliere una scarpa e non voglio".
> Può essere che se un cellulare non viene mai guardato, a lui sia arrivato l'sms, poi subito dopo una chiamata di lavoro, lì per lì ha pensato lo cancello dopo e invece gli è passato di mente.
> Tant'è che lei non ha trovato sfilze di messaggi, ne ha trovato solo uno. Che poi il testo sembra una risposta ad un messaggio di lui, non vi pare?


Infatti ho detto che il cancellarlo vuol dire per me non correre rischi inutili non che sono buona e non voglio farti soffrire. 
Vuol dire anche non sentire il bisogno di conservarli. E qui di persone che hanno conservato messaggi mail foto e altro ne abbiamo letti tanti.
E per me è un’aggravante che faticherei a superare
Ecco il “lo cancello dopo” è il sottovalutare quello che può accadere
Ma ripeto ancora una volta il mio errore è aspettarmi da chi mi sta vicino lo stesso comportamento che terrei io in determinate circostanze. Quindi la delusione è doppia.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tanto non lo lascerà mai. Ci sono persone che nella sofferenza ci si crogiolano.


Si può non lasciare e non crogiolarsi nella sofferenza 
Me ne sto rendendo conto e non è così male se ti ritrovi ad essere quello con il coltello dalla parte del manico


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si può non lasciare e non crogiolarsi nella sofferenza
> Me ne sto rendendo conto e non è così male se ti ritrovi ad essere quello con il coltello dalla parte del manico


È una questione di maturità emotiva. Di sapere qual che si vuole da sé e dagli altri. Io qua ce n'è vedo poca. Senza offesa per nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto che il cancellarlo vuol dire per me non correre rischi inutili non che sono buona e non voglio farti soffrire.
> Vuol dire anche non sentire il bisogno di conservarli. E qui di persone che hanno conservato messaggi mail foto e altro ne abbiamo letti tanti.
> E per me è un’aggravante che faticherei a superare
> Ecco il “lo cancello dopo” è il sottovalutare quello che può accadere
> Ma ripeto ancora una volta il mio errore è aspettarmi da chi mi sta vicino lo stesso comportamento che terrei io in determinate circostanze. Quindi la delusione è doppia.


No. Hai detto che cancellare è tutelare il tradito.
Invece è tutelare il traditore, il tradimento e l’amante. Farlo può essere segno di prudenza, astuzia, pianificazione, non tutela del tradito.


----------



## Dina74 (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Lo chiedo a voi . Vorrei vomitargli addosso tutto il mio schifo. Quello che mi fa male e' il suo essere impeccabile con me e con i miei figli .


Con te è con i tuoi figli sta bene. Però è un uomo che ama conquistare è scopare ed è una cosa slegata da voi. O lo accetti o lo lasci. NonPensare che possa 'rinsavire' vedendoti arrabbiata ferita ed umiliata

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Pat67 (2 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti faccio una domanda / con quale stato emotivo hai vissuto i giorni dalla scoperta delle chiacchiere da bar fino  ad oggi? Ti sono bastate le sue “moine” nei tuoi confronti o l’ansia e l’incertezza hanno accompagnato le tue giornate ?


Ho vissuto serena perche ‘con lui stavo bene e non ho piu guardato il cellulare .


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ho vissuto serena perche ‘con lui stavo bene e non ho piu guardato il cellulare .


Tienitelo così com'è, hai già dato in passato,digli che sai e ti sta bene così. A meno che non hai voglia nuovamente per la terza volta rimetterti sul banco frutta a pesca di altri compagni. E' un buon pagatore di bollette?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Hai detto che cancellare è tutelare il tradito.
> Invece è tutelare il traditore, il tradimento e l’amante. Farlo può essere segno di prudenza, astuzia, pianificazione, non tutela del tradito.


Riformulo vediamo se sono più chiara
Cancellare tutto è non volersi fare beccare perché comunque nonostante il tradimento si ha chiara l’impoftznza Che ha l’altro
Non cancellare vuol dire che la possibilità di essere beccati e di dover rischiare una chiusura dall’altra parte non è una cosa che ci preoccupa o ci spaventa 
Da tradita la seconda scelta mi farebbe decidere che non c’è nulla da recuperare e che non si é voluto prestare la minima attenzione e di conseguenza di dignificare davvero poco
Sono più chiara di prima mattina?


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ho vissuto serena perche ‘con lui stavo bene e non ho piu guardato il cellulare .


Allora non lo lascerai.
Ti sei trovata delle scuse allora è lo rifarai adesso.  Il timore di perderlo ti fa addirittura superare l’ansia di saperlo in caccia a destra e a manca.  
Io al tuo posto non riuscirei a stare un solo minuto con lui nella stessa stanza  fargli capire che so ... atando male. Fai come lui. Tienitelo fino a che non ne trovi un altro. Per come sei fatta non ci sono possibilità per te di silurarlo diversamente .


----------



## Pat67 (2 Gennaio 2019)

Il messggio non lo ha cancellato semplicemente per sbadatezza, essendo finito tra le decine di messaggi mandati e ricevuti la vigilia di Natale. Lui sta bene con me ma non basta evidentemente. Continuera ‘ a cercare conferme altrove. Patisce il passare degli anni e non lo accetta. Ha 60 anni portati splendidamente. Contraddico un commento precedente:l’ immaturo emotivamente e’ lui non io. Io ho ci ho messo me stessa, sperando di costruire qualcosa. Ora l’ ho smascherato e certo non voglio piu un uomo del genere al mio fianco. Voglio solo capire come agire, cosa digli e come umilarlo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Bruja (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67  Ci sono due modi di essere traditi, reagenti o conniventi... le motivazioni si sprecano, te ne hanno portate tutti, la sola domanda che devi farti è sei pronta a vivere questa realtà "che caratterialmente ti starebbe bene" ma rischi inclusi?
Sei pronta a vivere con il dubbio futuro e la certezza che lo abbia potuto fare?...
Se pensi che non reitererà sei di quelle che hanno inclinazione verso i miracoli... 
Sai si rispetta per vari motivi: per considerazione, per amore, per ammirazione, per empatia, per amicizia... sapresti dove collocarti? Comunque abbiamo una certezza, ha creduto di poterti gestire prendendosi libertà in cui non eri contemplata e senza troppa accuratezza. 
Al di là della tua reazione, nonostante tutte le tue "affinità elettive" che dici di condividere, di che amore stiamo parlando???

p.s. la sbadatezza fra i messaggi natalizi non si può sentire... proprio per questo doveva essere accurato, nella confusione sfuggono più cose ... e gli splendidi 60 anni dovrebbero insegnare e non essere di facciata


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Riformulo vediamo se sono più chiara
> Cancellare tutto è non volersi fare beccare perché comunque nonostante il tradimento si ha chiara l’impoftznza Che ha l’altro
> *Non* *cancellare* *vuol* *dire* *che* la possibilità di essere beccati e di dover rischiare una chiusura dall’altra parte non è una cosa che ci preoccupa o ci spaventa
> Da tradita la seconda scelta mi farebbe decidere che non c’è nulla da recuperare e che non si é voluto prestare la minima attenzione e di conseguenza di dignificare davvero poco
> Sono più chiara di prima mattina?


Ma sei tu che gli stai dando quei significati.

Pensi sempre che gli altri ragionino come te.
Invece a volte semplicemente ci si crede fighi e invincibili.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sei tu che gli stai dando quei significati.
> 
> Pensi sempre che gli altri ragionino come te.
> Invece a volte semplicemente ci si crede fighi e invincibili.


Certo che glielo do io, ed è la mia motivazione ed è quella che applicherei su di me nel caso
Non ho detto che significhi questo per tutti. Ognuno ha la sua spiegazione e motivazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> con i denti ma prima bisogna picchettarlo bene che potrebbe esser tenace


pensavo a bastonate


----------



## Bruja (2 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pensavo a bastonate


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Il messggio non lo ha cancellato semplicemente per sbadatezza, essendo finito tra le decine di messaggi mandati e ricevuti la vigilia di Natale. Lui sta bene con me ma non basta evidentemente. Continuera ‘ a cercare conferme altrove. Patisce il passare degli anni e non lo accetta. Ha 60 anni portati splendidamente. Contraddico un commento precedente:l’ immaturo emotivamente e’ lui non io. Io ho ci ho messo me stessa, sperando di costruire qualcosa. Ora l’ ho smascherato e certo non voglio piu un uomo del genere al mio fianco. Voglio solo capire come agire, cosa digli e come umilarlo. Tutto qui.


lo giustifichi sempre.  Magari lui sta bene con te perché una che fa finta di non vedere e gli permette di fare ciò che vuole non è facile da trovare
Qui non si tratta di umiliarlo qui si tratta di accettare o no una vita con una persona simile


----------



## Bruja (2 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo giustifichi sempre.  Magari lui sta bene con te perché una che fa finta di non vedere e gli permette di fare ciò che vuole non è facile da trovare
> Qui non si tratta di umiliarlo qui si tratta di accettare o no una vita con una persona simile


Ma è esattamente così... dopo parecchi post ha chiaramente fatto capire che tutto sommato preferisce stare così, non credo voglia affrontare scelte forti .  A volte anche non scegliere è una scelta...


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì Vabbeh...
> ma il nodo sta comunque, e non lo sposterei, nel tradimento avvenuto.
> 
> Che anche se l’avesse scoperto per un concatenarsi di casualità improbabili alla Final Destination, anzichè perché è stato scemo a tenersi un messaggio, non credo proprio che gli sarebbe stata grata per aver preso tutte le precauzioni possibili per pararsi il culo e di conseguenza (ma chissà) per “tutelare” la relazione ufficiale.
> ...



A mio parere il nodo, che è poi il nodo anche del tradimento, ossia del presentare al tradito una immagine che non corrisponde per spazi più o meno ampi, riguarda l'immagine che il tradito, non il traditore si costruisce. 

Quest'uomo viene descritto come impeccabile, etc etc. 

E lo sarà pure. Ad un certo livello. Sicuramente lo è nell'immagine che di lui si è fatta pat. 

Ma.
Impeccabile, e io torno sempre all'etimo, è una persona che non è soggetta al peccare. 
Inappuntabile, senza alcun difetto. 

Già di mio non userei una parola del genere per descrivere una persona. 
E' di per sè una descrizione che rispecchia più il desiderare che l'altro sia, più che l'altro che è.

Se a questo ci aggiungo il comportamento descritto, ossia il fatto che "per sbadataggine" un messaggio compromettente venga abbandonato in mezzo alla messaggistica natalizia...ecco...

E' la descrizione da me a me per me di quella persona che io metterei in gioco e in discussione (con me...con lui boh. Magari non ne avrei neppure voglia). 
Il tradimento è un ulteriore argomento. Ma non è il centrale. 

Facile fra l'altro. 
Ti sei infilato nelle mutande di quella là...stronzo!!!!
Vabbè...stronzo per le mutande ma per il resto...impeccabile??
Per forza che poi valutare un traditore diventa tanto complesso...fin tanto che si guarda all'altro e non all'immagine dell'altro che ci si è costruiti si finisce nel conflitto interno e si permane nella dissonanza. 
Il tradimento può divenire a mio parere un buon modo per discutere me. 
Non per colpevolizzarmi, ben inteso. 
Per discutere i miei parametri descrittivi. E anche per venirci a patti. 

A quel punto anche decidere di andare o rimanere, non discende dall'orgoglio, dai principi, ma da una fedeltà a se stessi e ai propri bisogni. 

Ad essere in discussione per me sarebbe chi è l'altro in generale nella mia costruzione di descrizione di lui.
E da quella descrizione discenderebbero le mie scelte. 
Non dai comportamenti dell'altro, che nella mia visione non possono che essere parziali e incompleti. 

Mi spiego?

Scopi a giro. 
Sei sbadato...e ti dimentichi di averlo fatto, o comunque cataloghi l'averlo fatto nel gruppo dei messaggi tanto per. 
Cosa mi dice questo di te, come persona?

Poi posso mettermi lì, ed tentare interpretazioni: sfidi la sorte!!! ti senti figo e invincibile e quindi non pensi alle conseguenze, sei talmente pieno di te che sei convinto di poter fare un carpiato nel cerchio infuocato dominando la tigre...quel che si vuole. Vale tutto e il contrario di tutto. Sono solo tentativi di definire l'altro.

Quello che a me interesserebbe sarebbe la MIA immagine di lui, ai MIEI occhi...e quel che mi chiederei sarebbe a quali bisogni ho risposto costruendomela tanto inesatta. 
Ad essere in discussione sarei io. 

E non per cercare colpe mie alle azioni dell'altro, ma per rivedere i miei bisogni che mi han fatto lo sgambetto e mi han vedere impeccabile uno che nella migliore delle ipotesi è "sbadato". 

...sbadato...lui sbadato e io furba??:facepalm::facepalm:...anche qui alla fine definisco me alla luce di lui...e questo sarebbe il nodo su cui io mi concentrerei. Il principale. 

Poi c'è l'orgoglio traditore che parla...vuoi tradire, e manco sei in grado..imbecille.
Ma mi rendo conto che questo riguarda il mio "codice d'onore" da traditrice ed è questione assolutamente personale. 
Per me, traditrice, comunque, se venissi tradita mi rendo conto che valuterei l'altro anche in base alle competenze applicate al tradimento...e se si rivelassero inferiori alle mie. a questi livelli poi, sarebbe un duro colpo alla stima per lui. 

Pensiero inverso...ma tant'è.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2019)

Mai spiare i cellulari, MAI


----------



## patroclo (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che so che non si dovrebbe spiare il cellulare del proprio compagno , sono qui di nuovo per avere un vostro parere obiettivo è schietto e chiedervi cosa devo fare.
> Interpretatemi questo messaggio scritto da una donna al mio compagno pochi giorni fa: sono stata bene e mi sono divertita con te quei due giorni , pero' ho dubbi e indecisioni su di "noi" , quindi direi di fare passare il tempo e la prossima volta che vieni a ..... chiama i e vediamo come stiamo ......
> Sono scioccata , sconvolta . Vivo da 4 anni con lui , uomo impeccabile, presente , passionale. Dopo quei famosi due giorni in cui appunto era via per lavoro, siamo stati via il week end come se nulla fosse.
> Ma che razza di individui esistono ?
> ...


Se sei sicura al 100% dell'interpretazione non c'è molto da discutere, o accetti di avere una relazione con un "farfallone" e quindi fai finta di nulla o cambi le chiavi di casa dopo aver lasciato le sue cose sul pianerottolo.

Se non sei sicura lo affronti, come già detto da altri però non dai l'impressione di essere pronta


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Riformulo vediamo se sono più chiara
> Cancellare tutto è non volersi fare beccare perché comunque nonostante il tradimento si ha chiara l’impoftznza Che ha l’altro
> Non cancellare vuol dire che* la possibilità di essere beccati e di dover rischiare una chiusura dall’altra parte non è una cosa che ci preoccupa o ci spaventa *
> Da tradita la seconda scelta mi farebbe decidere che non c’è nulla da recuperare e che non si é voluto prestare la minima attenzione e di conseguenza di dignificare davvero poco
> Sono più chiara di prima mattina?


Io ho capito e sono d'accordo. 

Sul grassetto...al netto del tradimento, un comportamento "sbadato" dubito sia relegato soltanto all'ambito del tradimento.

Se sei sbadato sui messaggi, lo sei su un sacco di altre cose.

Non mi piacciono le persone sbadate, che fanno un tanto al kg, che il tanto al kg sia rivestito da senso di onnipotenza o incuria o incoscienza o quel che si vuole poco conta, non mi piace avere accanto la sbadatezza, il fare a casaccio tanto poi... 

Anche perchè io non sono sbadata e non faccio a casaccio.
 Che il mio fare riguardi il tradire oppure l'aver cura, non fa differenza. Faccio pensando passo a passo. Programmando anche. 

E' quel far bene il male che per me è centrale. 
E pretendo lo stesso per me. 

Tutto questo al netto del tradimento.
Poi come dicevo, da traditrice, non sbadata ma anzi, calcolatrice e precisa, mi farebbe girare le balle a maggior ragione. Se mi tradisci, fallo per bene. Mettici impegno e attenzione.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Riformulo vediamo se sono più chiara
> Cancellare tutto è non volersi fare beccare perché comunque nonostante il tradimento si ha chiara l’impoftznza Che ha l’altro
> Non cancellare vuol dire che la possibilità di essere beccati e di dover rischiare una chiusura dall’altra parte non è una cosa che ci preoccupa o ci spaventa
> Da tradita la seconda scelta mi farebbe decidere che non c’è nulla da recuperare e che non si é voluto prestare la minima attenzione e di conseguenza di dignificare davvero poco
> Sono più chiara di prima mattina?


Sì.
Però non è gradevole neppure sapere di essere il porto sicuro dopo i viaggi.
Quindi scoprire, in qualunque modo, chi è stato prudentissimo non segna alcun punto a favore.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Il messggio non lo ha cancellato semplicemente per sbadatezza, essendo finito tra le decine di messaggi mandati e ricevuti la vigilia di Natale. Lui sta bene con me ma non basta evidentemente. Continuera ‘ a cercare conferme altrove. Patisce il passare degli anni e non lo accetta. Ha 60 anni portati splendidamente. Contraddico un commento precedente:l’ immaturo emotivamente e’ lui non io. Io ho ci ho messo me stessa, sperando di costruire qualcosa. Ora l’ ho smascherato e certo non voglio piu un uomo del genere al mio fianco. Voglio solo capire come agire, cosa digli e come umilarlo. Tutto qui.


Sei sicura che non lo vuoi più.
So bene come mi sentivo quando avevo deciso che non lo volevo. Non ci ho messo una settimana.


----------



## patroclo (2 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso....tutte queste discussioni di forma vs sostanza non mi convincono


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Se sei sicura al 100% dell'interpretazione non c'è molto da discutere, o accetti di avere una relazione con un "farfallone" e quindi fai finta di nulla o cambi le chiavi di casa dopo aver lasciato le sue cose sul pianerottolo.
> 
> Se non sei sicura lo affronti, come già detto da altri però non dai l'impressione di essere pronta


Quoto.
Adoro la sintesi.


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Il messggio non lo ha cancellato semplicemente per sbadatezza, essendo finito tra le decine di messaggi mandati e ricevuti la vigilia di Natale. Lui sta bene con me ma non basta evidentemente. Continuera ‘ a cercare conferme altrove. Patisce il passare degli anni e non lo accetta. Ha 60 anni portati splendidamente. Contraddico un commento precedente:l’ immaturo emotivamente e’ lui non io. Io ho ci ho messo me stessa, sperando di costruire qualcosa. Ora l’ ho smascherato e certo *non voglio piu un uomo del genere* al mio fianco. Voglio solo capire come agire, *cosa digli e come umilarlo*. Tutto qui.


I grassetti sono in contraddizione. Ci hai pensato?

Non che è che siccome vuoi umiliarlo, ossia fargli male non lo vuoi più.

Prima lo volevi per "fare bene" adesso lo vuoi per "fare male". 
Ma lo vuoi comunque lì per te.

E' un autoinganno questo. 

Inizia ammettendo che sei delusa e lo vuoi. 
Per fargli male o fargli bene poco conta.  

Se non parti da lì, continuerai a girare in tondo come quando ti ha detto che lui non vede niente di male a "guardar sul menù"...che anche questo modo del pensare il mondo lo descrive.
Ben più di essere entrato nelle mutande di qualcun altra. 

Ma capisco che le mutande al momento sembrino una cosa di primaria importanza.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho capito e sono d'accordo.
> 
> Sul grassetto...al netto del tradimento, un comportamento "sbadato" dubito sia relegato soltanto all'ambito del tradimento.
> 
> ...


Io sono impulsiva e un po’ arruffona e mi piacciono le persone impulsive è un po’ arruffone, soprattutto nelle questioni sentimentali. Se uno tradisce con calcolo, mi fa più orrore di chi si abbandona alla emotività.
Giusto per offrire un punto di vista diverso.
Anche perché qui sembra più grave dimenticare di cancellare un messaggio o non averlo visto più che tradire.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> perplesso....tutte queste discussioni di forma vs sostanza non mi convincono


Ecco. È quello che dicevo.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> A mio parere il nodo, che è poi il nodo anche del tradimento, ossia del presentare al tradito una immagine che non corrisponde per spazi più o meno ampi, riguarda l'immagine che il tradito, non il traditore si costruisce.
> 
> Quest'uomo viene descritto come impeccabile, etc etc.
> 
> ...


al contrario tradisci con grande maestria: ti stimo molto.
considerazioni concettuali che non hanno valore nelle dinamiche quotidiane di coppia.
alla fine a me importa avere accanto una persona di cui fidarmi e più si ingegna per nascondermi più si allontana dalla nostra complicità.
perchè il tradimento vero e pesante non è certo quello del tempo passato a far sesso con un'altra quanto tutta la costruzione di menzogne a reggere lo spazio di divertimento che risulterà disastroso anche perché a quel punto può avvenire un effetto domino  retroattivo che avvolge nel dubbio anche il passato .per il futuro l'eventuale lavoro di ricostruzione sta sempre nella fiducia.
e qui l'arte del Il kintsugi dove si ripara con l'oro rimettendo insieme i vari cocci rendendo ancor più prezioso di prima l'oggetto rotto è la grande utopia nella quale molti sperano.
pare che difficilmente un tradimento rimanga isolato


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono impulsiva e un po’ arruffona e mi piacciono le persone impulsive è un po’ arruffone, soprattutto nelle questioni sentimentali. Se uno tradisce con calcolo, mi fa più orrore di chi si abbandona alla emotività.
> Giusto per offrire un punto di vista diverso.
> Anche perché qui sembra più grave dimenticare di cancellare un messaggio o non averlo visto più che tradire.


Sì, capisco quel che dici.

IO invece non riesco a affidarmi (non fidarmi) alle persone arruffone e impulsive.
Mi agitano. Non mi fanno sentire al sicuro. E ho sempre la costante impressione che viaggino più che latro portate dagli eventi.

Non che gli eventi siano prevedibili o controllabili.
Ma avere vicino una persona che molla gli ormeggi e si lascia portare senza aver gestione (non controllo) di sè negli eventi anche no, grazie.

Ho tradito.
Al tradimento non ci si arriva (solo) per emozione. 
E' una decisione programmata. Pensata. Costruita a tavolino. Letteralmente. 
Devi decidere cosa dire, quando dirlo, come dirlo, a chi dirlo. 
Devi decidere che mentirai

Lasciando perdere gli eventi che portano alla decisione di passare dal teorico al pratico e solo guardando la preparazione all'incontro.

Ci si prepara, doccia, vestiti, macchina, esci di casa, vai ad incontrare. 
E quando torni, dopo aver scopato con qualcun altro, salvo giochetti, ti fai o ti sei fatto la doccia, ti sei cambiato, hai rivestito quello che eri prima di andare a toccare, leccare, baciare, assaggiare, gustare un altro diverso da quello che hai a casa. 
E in tutto questo è solo l'emotività? Terrorizzante, a mio vedere. 

Ecco...questo mi terrorizzerebbe in un tradimento. 

Che ti muovi nella vita come i miei gatti.

Anzi, no. 
I miei gatti si muovono per istinto. 
Non per impulso. 
E sanno quando muoversi e quando non ne vale la pena. 

Ma è la mia visione eh. 

Il casino emozionale, la rissa dei sentimenti e tutta quella roba lì non mi piace. 
E anche quando il subbuglio negli altri dopo un po' perdo la pazienza. 

Ribadisco, visti i miei trascorsi, non nego le emozioni. 
Ma riconosco il saperle riconoscere. 

E io non mi fido di chi non ha la tensione al riconoscimento e al collocamento delle sue emozioni.
Che poi sono quell* che scambiano l'amore per un calesse e in nome dell'amore fanno le peggio cose. 

Preferisco di gran lunga lucidi stronzi che non hanno bisogno di scuse per fare anche atti di egoismo. 
Animalescamente. 
Semplicemente rispondendosi "perchè no" senza il bisogno dei fiocchetti o di indorare la pillola. 
Senza bisogno di essere buoni comunque. Perchè c'hai i sentimenti.

Se sei stronzo, sei stronzo. 
Ma fai lo stronzo a testa alta perlomeno. Assumendotene il carico anche sugli altri. 
 Non lo stupidino. 

E la questione a mio parere non è mettere sulla bilancia il tradimento vs la cancellazione del messaggio.
Sono due eventi separati. 
Ed entrambi forniscono informazioni sull'altro.
Su chi è. Su chi credevo essere. Su chi desideravo fosse. 

A me sembra che ci si concentri molto sul tradimento come se svelasse un qualcosa che prima non c'era.
E per certi versi è vero.
Ma non è che prima non c'era. Semplicemente prima i veli funzionavano meglio. E non si spostavano.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, capisco quel che dici.
> 
> IO invece non riesco a affidarmi (non fidarmi) alle persone arruffone e impulsive.
> Mi agitano. Non mi fanno sentire al sicuro. E ho sempre la costante impressione che viaggino più che latro portate dagli eventi.
> ...


beh allora lucidamente : guarda che a me piace questa/o e me la/lo scopo.
qui sì che c'è la differenza


----------



## Marjanna (2 Gennaio 2019)

A me pare [MENTION=7575]Pat67[/MENTION] non sia in fase _stronzo, ti lascio, sei out, out dal mio percorso di vita_, ma sia in fase rabbia.
L'esigenza che sente di volergli parlare è far uscire una tensione. Una volta sfogata la allenterà (parti da un picco e scendi) dando a lui tutto il terreno per "giustificarsi" o muoversi come più gli aggrada.
L'evento della lettura dell'sms ha scatenato in lei un'emozione negativa, che genera paura. Penso che il tradimento mi porterà dei danni e reagisco con rabbia nel tentativo (disperato) di cambiare le cose.
In realtà non posso cambiare le cose, non posso sapere che lui non mi tradirà ancora o che mi lascerà, ma ci penso.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> *Però non è gradevole neppure sapere di essere il porto sicuro dopo i viaggi.*
> Quindi scoprire, in qualunque modo, chi è stato prudentissimo non segna alcun punto a favore.


Anche qui dipende cosa intendi porto sicuro, leggendoti sembra in maniera negativa
Io lo interpreto in maniera positiva
Se oltre a tradirti torni da me perche "ti tocca" e torni malvolentieri questo se scoperto diventa per me l'aggravante a non tentare di recuperare nulla
Se invece nonostante tu sia (stronzo, pezzo di m, mettici tutti gli epiteti che preferisci e diamo per sottointeso che siano più che corretti), durante la tua relazione lo stare con me non ti è pesato, non hai sacrificato momenti nostri, non stavi con me per convenienza ecc ecc, possiamo parlarne


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono impulsiva e un po’ arruffona e mi piacciono le persone impulsive è un po’ arruffone, soprattutto nelle questioni sentimentali. Se uno tradisce con calcolo, mi fa più orrore di chi si abbandona alla emotività.
> Giusto per offrire un punto di vista diverso.
> Anche perché qui sembra più grave dimenticare di cancellare un messaggio o non averlo visto più che tradire.


Ma ti  puoi abbandonare all'emotività nel tempo che tradisci, nei momenti in cui sei con l'altro. 
Ripeto per me, essere poco cauti o lasciare entrare una storia nella vita di tutti i giorni significa che dell'altro te ne frega poco. E va benissimo, anche perchè vuol dire che delle conseguenze te ne freghi
Io con uno che mi tradisce così non ricostruirei. Non mi interessa stare con qualcuno che ha valutato un'altra più importante di me. Dove per stare non intendo restare in casa ma restare in quella coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Hai ragione , che dirti. Ora ho capito. L' altra volta erano chiacchiere da bar , ora non ci sono dubbi. Come lo affrontò?


.. così

[video=youtube;VEaLpslkwDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEaLpslkwDE[/video]


----------



## Pat67 (2 Gennaio 2019)

Leggo con interesse i vostri contributi , alcuni razionali e ragionevoli , altri pindarici e volti a cercare chissa’ quali spiegazioni.
La realtà e’ molto piu semplice e banale di quanto sembri. Non servono introspezioni su chi sono io e cosa voglio. Sono una persona equilibrata , certo scossa e arrabbiata in questo momento. Aggiungo delusa ,ma consapevole di avere difianco un farfallone seriale, bugiardo . Un mio errore? Essere sognatrice , peccato avere sbagliato principe. Quindi normale adesso domandarsi come agire , ho maturato la consapevolezza che non e’ questo l’ uomo che voglio. Ora devo diglielo !!!


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mai spiare i cellulari, MAI


Anche perché la nostra amica pare sia una che smanetta a randa, come giri il capo


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> È' semplicemente sbadato e poco furbo . Ha il pin sul cellulare che regolarmente spegne di notte. Peccato che conosca anche il suo pin di sblocco o,tre che di accesso. Solo in questo sono più scaltra di lui ahime


Se conoscessi anche la sua password della home banking qualcuno potrebbe darti qualche idea di come fargliela "pagare"


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Leggo con interesse i vostri contributi , alcuni razionali e ragionevoli , altri pindarici e volti a cercare chissa’ quali spiegazioni.
> La realtà e’ molto piu semplice e banale di quanto sembri. Non servono introspezioni su chi sono io e cosa voglio. Sono una persona equilibrata , certo scossa e arrabbiata in questo momento. Aggiungo delusa ,ma consapevole di avere difianco un farfallone seriale, bugiardo . Un mio errore? Essere sognatrice , peccato avere sbagliato principe. Quindi normale adesso domandarsi come agire , ho maturato la consapevolezza che non e’ questo l’ uomo che voglio. Ora devo diglielo !!!


Beh... fallo...

Io non riuscirei a non far trasparire nulla e nel frattempo pensare a cosa dirgli o come fargliela pagare... non ne troverei nemmeno il senso.

Ma se sei qui evidentemente cerchi anche qualcosa.. 

Ambire a vivere un rapporto di coppia senza tradimenti mi rifiuto di definirlo essere sognatori...


----------



## Pat67 (2 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh... fallo...
> 
> Io non riuscirei a non far trasparire nulla e nel frattempo pensare a cosa dirgli o come fargliela pagare... non ne troverei nemmeno il senso.
> 
> ...


Certo trattasi di un sogno . Conosci rapporti duraturi senza tradimenti?


----------



## Marjanna (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Leggo con interesse i vostri contributi , alcuni razionali e ragionevoli , altri pindarici e volti a cercare chissa’ quali spiegazioni.
> La realtà e’ molto piu semplice e banale di quanto sembri. Non servono introspezioni su chi sono io e cosa voglio. Sono una persona equilibrata , certo scossa e arrabbiata in questo momento. Aggiungo delusa ,ma consapevole di avere difianco un farfallone seriale, bugiardo . Un mio errore? Essere sognatrice , peccato avere sbagliato principe. Quindi normale adesso domandarsi come agire , ho maturato la consapevolezza che non e’ questo l’ uomo che voglio. Ora devo diglielo !!!


Non è questione di introspezioni sulla tua persona, ma su quello che generano i tradimenti scoperti "di punto in bianco", quando credevi tutto andasse a meraviglia.
Banalmente si potrebbe essere spinti ad andare incontro ad una persona che fino al giorno prima pensavamo ci volesse bene, che credevamo di conoscere nei suoi lati positivi e anche negativi, e dirgli "scusa ma sta roba qui cos'è? perchè mi ha fatto male sai".
Allora lui potrebbe dirci che non l'ha fatto per farti del male, che non era questa l'intenzione, che eviterà di farti altro male. "Fidati". (Vedi il topic aperto da [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION])
Se tu accettassi lui come farfallone, non ti prenderebbe un coccolone vedendo che intrallazza con altre donne, rientrebbe nella sua persona. E' fatto così.
Ma lui, se stesso, lo riconosce come farfallone? Perchè se non lo riconosce a se stesso, non credo lo riconoscerà a te.


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Certo trattasi di un sogno . Conosci rapporti duraturi senza tradimenti?


5-6 anni non lo definirei un rapporto così duraturo. 

Ma se questo è il tuo pensiero, l’ineluttabilità, allora o lo accetti o decidi di star sola.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche perché la nostra amica pare sia una che smanetta a randa, come giri il capo


Una che si fida, indubbiamente


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Leggo con interesse i vostri contributi , alcuni razionali e ragionevoli , altri pindarici e volti a cercare chissa’ quali spiegazioni.
> La realtà e’ molto piu semplice e banale di quanto sembri. Non servono introspezioni su chi sono io e cosa voglio. Sono una persona equilibrata , certo scossa e arrabbiata in questo momento. Aggiungo delusa ,ma consapevole di avere difianco un farfallone seriale, bugiardo . Un mio errore? Essere sognatrice , peccato avere sbagliato principe. Quindi normale adesso domandarsi come agire , ho maturato la consapevolezza che non e’ questo l’ uomo che voglio. Ora devo diglielo !!!


Mah...io lascerei perdere...fossi in te me lo terrei così...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, capisco quel che dici.
> 
> IO invece non riesco a affidarmi (non fidarmi) alle persone arruffone e impulsive.
> Mi agitano. Non mi fanno sentire al sicuro. E ho sempre la costante impressione che viaggino più che latro portate dagli eventi.
> ...


È tutto quello l’orrore del tradimento e dire che questa pianificazione è un valore è come considerare giusto imprigionare chi ruba una mela e non chi fa inside trading o scatole cinesi finanziarie.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me pare @_Pat67_ non sia in fase _stronzo, ti lascio, sei out, out dal mio percorso di vita_, ma sia in fase rabbia.
> L'esigenza che sente di volergli parlare è far uscire una tensione. Una volta sfogata la allenterà (parti da un picco e scendi) dando a lui tutto il terreno per "giustificarsi" o muoversi come più gli aggrada.
> L'evento della lettura dell'sms ha scatenato in lei un'emozione negativa, che genera paura. Penso che il tradimento mi porterà dei danni e reagisco con rabbia nel tentativo (disperato) di cambiare le cose.
> In realtà non posso cambiare le cose, non posso sapere che lui non mi tradirà ancora o che mi lascerà, ma ci penso.


Ma io capisco benissimo che Pat67 non voglia chiudere una relazione  che le dà qualcosa a cui non vuole rinunciare. Ne ha diritto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche qui dipende cosa intendi porto sicuro, leggendoti sembra in maniera negativa
> Io lo interpreto in maniera positiva
> Se oltre a tradirti torni da me perche "ti tocca" e torni malvolentieri questo se scoperto diventa per me l'aggravante a non tentare di recuperare nulla
> Se invece nonostante tu sia (stronzo, pezzo di m, mettici tutti gli epiteti che preferisci e diamo per sottointeso che siano più che corretti), durante la tua relazione lo stare con me non ti è pesato, non hai sacrificato momenti nostri, non stavi con me per convenienza ecc ecc, possiamo parlarne


Mio marito stava volentierissimo con me.
È uscito in tre giorni, forse proprio per questo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È tutto quello l’orrore del tradimento e dire che questa pianificazione è un valore è come considerare giusto imprigionare chi ruba una mela e non chi fa inside trading o scatole cinesi finanziarie.


Io non l'ho interpretato come valore
Però magari ho capito male io


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Certo trattasi di un sogno . Conosci rapporti duraturi senza tradimenti?


Il vostro è di quattro anni.


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Leggo con interesse i vostri contributi , alcuni razionali e ragionevoli , altri pindarici e volti a cercare chissa’ quali spiegazioni.
> La realtà e’ molto piu semplice e banale di quanto sembri. Non servono introspezioni su chi sono io e cosa voglio. Sono una persona equilibrata , certo scossa e arrabbiata in questo momento. Aggiungo delusa ,ma consapevole di avere difianco un farfallone seriale, bugiardo . Un mio errore? Essere sognatrice , peccato avere sbagliato principe. Quindi normale adesso domandarsi come agire , ho maturato la consapevolezza che non e’ questo l’ uomo che voglio. Ora devo diglielo !!!


Sbagliato principe? Scusa ma non si può sentire. Comunque secondo me adesso vuoi troppe cose, e soprattutto non sai se lo vuoi veramente fuori o no dalla tua vita.
Prenditi tempo, ma col tempo qualche distanza  

Tanto lui ha casa sua: non gli confessare di avere smanettato il suo telefono. Tieniti questo vantaggio. Digli semplicemente che hai come l'impressione che il menu del ristorante lui non si limiti a leggerlo. Piuttosto digli che per come sei messa tu nei suoi confronti è evidente che hai bisogno di tempo per riflettere se continuare a considerarlo come colui che ti accompagna nella vita, ovvero ricollocarlo in altra dimensione. E di qui, proponigli di vedervi unicamente restando ciascuno a casa propria. E invitalo nel frattempo a dirti se dovesse avere altre storie in corso.

Vedi un po' come reagisce, e intanto allontanalo senza chiudere definitivamente la porta.

E datti tempo per pensare. Senza svelare le tue carte: se ti dà della pazza o della irragionevole in quanto guidata da mere impressioni, direi che oltre ad essere sbadato e' pure scemo.


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Certo trattasi di un sogno . Conosci rapporti duraturi senza tradimenti?


Si...il tuo ...non li risulta tu abbia mai tradito


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma è esattamente così... dopo parecchi post ha chiaramente fatto capire che tutto sommato preferisce stare così, non credo voglia affrontare scelte forti .  A volte anche non scegliere è una scelta...


certo. Ma perché prendersi il disturbo di spiare il cellulare?
Se si è consci di non voler mollare perché farsi del male.
La soddisfazione di umiliarlo e poi?


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sbagliato principe? Scusa ma non si può sentire. Comunque secondo me adesso vuoi troppe cose, e soprattutto non sai se lo vuoi veramente fuori o no dalla tua vita.
> Prenditi tempo, ma col tempo qualche distanza
> 
> Tanto lui ha casa sua: non gli confessare di avere smanettato il suo telefono. Tieniti questo vantaggio. Digli semplicemente che hai come l'impressione che il menu del ristorante lui non si limiti a leggerlo. Piuttosto digli che per come sei messa tu nei suoi confronti è evidente che hai bisogno di tempo per riflettere se continuare a considerarlo come colui che ti accompagna nella vita, ovvero ricollocarlo in altra dimensione. E di qui, proponigli di vedervi unicamente restando ciascuno a casa propria. E invitalo nel frattempo a dirti se dovesse avere altre storie in corso.
> ...


Si...come approccio mi piace . 
Da gestire però con un certo distacco emotivo che ora lei non ha


----------



## Bruja (2 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sbagliato principe? Scusa ma non si può sentire. Comunque secondo me adesso vuoi troppe cose, e soprattutto non sai se lo vuoi veramente fuori o no dalla tua vita.
> Prenditi tempo, ma col tempo qualche distanza
> 
> Tanto lui ha casa sua: non gli confessare di avere smanettato il suo telefono. Tieniti questo vantaggio. Digli semplicemente che hai come l'impressione che il menu del ristorante lui non si limiti a leggerlo. Piuttosto digli che per come sei messa tu nei suoi confronti è evidente che hai bisogno di tempo per riflettere se continuare a considerarlo come colui che ti accompagna nella vita, ovvero ricollocarlo in altra dimensione. E di qui, proponigli di vedervi unicamente restando ciascuno a casa propria. E invitalo nel frattempo a dirti se dovesse avere altre storie in corso.
> ...


Premetto che quoto anche gli ultimi interventi di Minerva, dopo di che  sono del parere che in questo caso serva davvero della tattica, portarlo allo scoperto al di là del tradimento... 
Insomma cominciare ad essere meno scontata, dare l'impressione che si abbiano nuovi interessi non condivisibili, far passare il concetto che lui è un pianeta e non il sole... senza far trapelare quello che si è scoperto. 
 Insomma fargli mostrare il fianco.
Spesso in questi soggetti perdere il ruolo centrale crea reazioni che palesano la vera natura dell'interesse che hanno per noi. 
Serve superare la disillusione e focalizzarsi su cio che vogliamo per noi, c'é anche chi non pensando che riuscirà ad avere ciò che vuole accetta ciò che resta... ma cerca di gestirlo.
E' una condizione non visibilmente evidente ma abbastanza diffusa. 
Altra scelta sarebbe chiudere senza spiegazioni, ma serve una autodisciplina a tutta prova...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Leggo con interesse i vostri contributi , alcuni razionali e ragionevoli , altri pindarici e volti a cercare chissa’ quali spiegazioni.
> La realtà e’ molto piu semplice e banale di quanto sembri. Non servono introspezioni su chi sono io e cosa voglio. Sono una persona equilibrata , certo scossa e arrabbiata in questo momento. Aggiungo delusa ,ma consapevole di avere difianco un farfallone seriale, bugiardo . Un mio errore? Essere sognatrice , peccato avere sbagliato principe. Quindi normale adesso domandarsi come agire , ho maturato la consapevolezza che non e’ questo l’ uomo che voglio. Ora devo diglielo !!!


Felice che tu abbia maturato la consapevolezza che non è questo l'uomo che vuoi. Detto questo, inutile che ti incazzi su chi fa i voli pindarici cercando di analizzare il tuo punto di vista. Dato che sei tu che scrivi, mi pare abbastanza ovvio che non è che possiamo metterci ad analizzare il tuo farfallone seriale bugiardo. Il problema, perdonami, sta nel fatto che, in modo del tutto legittimo, per carità, ti sei arroccata nella convinzione che tu non devi essere messa in discussione Ma va messo in discussione l'altro tizio. Guarda che non funziona così. Soprattutto quando le corna sono reiterate, è abbastanza una stronzata non fare della capa pesante ricevuta un momento di analisi su noi stessi.
Poi fai te, ovvio.


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Felice che tu abbia maturato la consapevolezza che non è questo l'uomo che vuoi. Detto questo, inutile che ti incazzi su chi fa i voli pindarici cercando di analizzare il tuo punto di vista. Dato che sei tu che scrivi, mi pare abbastanza ovvio che non è che possiamo metterci ad analizzare il tuo farfallone seriale bugiardo. Il problema, perdonami, sta nel fatto che, in modo del tutto legittimo, per carità, ti sei arroccata nella convinzione che tu non devi essere messa in discussione Ma va messo in discussione l'altro tizio. Guarda che non funziona così. Soprattutto quando le corna sono reiterate, è abbastanza una stronzata non fare della capa pesante ricevuta un momento di analisi su noi stessi.
> Poi fai te, ovvio.


Mhhh non sono convinta sai .
Proprio Quando le corna sono reiterate in questo modo....allora Lei potrebbe essere la donna perfetta, ma lui la tradirebbe comunque. Pensa a tua moglie . Tu ne sei innamorato e ne vedi migliaia di qualità ..ma la tradisci lo stesso. Sta a pat ora esprimere ciò che vuole ...e se non le va un vecchio flaccidoso che si scopa tutte le mignotte che gli si palesano (mignotte in senso buono eh...)..che si esprima liberamente senza sentirsi colpevole di un colpa che non ha. 
Può dire o non dire brutto stronzo... ma se a lei non va il seriale in andropausa ...che lo dica


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mhhh non sono convinta sai .
> Proprio Quando le corna sono reiterate in questo modo....allora Lei potrebbe essere la donna perfetta, ma lui la tradirebbe comunque. Pensa a tua moglie . Tu ne sei innamorato e ne vedi migliaia di qualità ..ma la tradisci lo stesso. Sta a pat ora esprimere ciò che vuole ...e se non le va un vecchio flaccidoso che si scopa tutte le mignotte che gli si palesano (*mignotte* *in* *senso* *buono* *eh*...)..che si esprima liberamente senza sentirsi colpevole di un colpa che non ha.
> Può dire o non dire brutto stronzo... ma se a lei non va il seriale in andropausa ...che lo dica


Naturalmente!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Felice che tu abbia maturato la consapevolezza che non è questo l'uomo che vuoi. Detto questo, inutile che ti incazzi su chi fa i voli pindarici cercando di analizzare il tuo punto di vista. Dato che sei tu che scrivi, mi pare abbastanza ovvio che non è che possiamo metterci ad analizzare il tuo farfallone seriale bugiardo. Il problema, perdonami, sta nel fatto che, in modo del tutto legittimo, per carità, *ti sei arroccata nella convinzione che tu non devi essere messa in discussione Ma va messo in discussione l'altro tizio. Guarda che non funziona così. Soprattutto quando le corna sono reiterate, è abbastanza una stronzata non fare della capa pesante ricevuta un momento di analisi su noi stessi.*
> Poi fai te, ovvio.


beh una che ha appena scoperto di avere queste graziose appendici in testa è normale che come prima reazione non faccia un accorato mea culpa ma se la prenda un poco perchè il marito invece che un sincero dialogo chiarificatore ha preferito altre faccende più divertenti con un'altra  donna .
si sarà pure arroccata  ma tu al suo posto dici che ti saresti seriamente torturato nel tentativo di capire quanto avessi sbagliato e cosa avresti dovuto fare e dire per rendere la tua coniuge più felice ed appagata?


----------



## patroclo (2 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mhhh non sono convinta sai .
> Proprio Quando le corna sono reiterate in questo modo....allora Lei potrebbe essere la donna perfetta, ma lui la tradirebbe comunque. Pensa a tua moglie . Tu ne sei innamorato e ne vedi migliaia di qualità .*.ma la tradisci lo stesso*. Sta a pat ora esprimere ciò che vuole ...e se non le va un vecchio flaccidoso che si scopa tutte le mignotte che gli si palesano (mignotte in senso buono eh...)..che si esprima liberamente senza sentirsi colpevole di un colpa che non ha.
> Può dire o non dire brutto stronzo... ma se a lei non va il seriale in andropausa ...che lo dica


L'errore per me è qui, non è che Arci tradisce la moglie è che non tradisce se stesso......

prospettive e punti di vista.....


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> L'errore per me è qui, non è che Arci tradisce la moglie è che non tradisce se stesso......
> 
> prospettive e punti di vista.....


Dai, questa non si può proprio sentire.

Dire paraculo è un eufemismo... (gentile)


----------



## Rosarose (2 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh una che ha appena scoperto di avere queste graziose appendici in testa è normale che come prima reazione non faccia un accorato mea culpa ma se la prenda un poco perchè il marito invece che un sincero dialogo chiarificatore ha preferito altre faccende più divertenti con un'altra  donna .
> si sarà pure arroccata  ma tu al suo posto dici che ti saresti seriamente torturato nel tentativo di capire quanto avessi sbagliato e cosa avresti dovuto fare e dire per rendere la tua coniuge più felice ed appagata?


Si giusto non certo nell'immediato..ma il punto di vista di [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] dovrebbe essere preso in considerazione da molti traditi, specialmente da quelli che cadono dal pero. Un' attenta auto analisi dei comportamenti del tradito, io non l'ho mai vista fare qui dentro, e invece, specialmente per chi decide di restare dovrebbe essere un passo obbligato!


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (2 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dai, questa non si può proprio sentire.
> 
> Dire paraculo è un eufemismo... (gentile)



Ma no... Archi è un paragnosta, acquisisce cognizioni attraverso "canali" non convenzionali...:cooldue::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dai, questa non si può proprio sentire.
> 
> Dire paraculo è un eufemismo... (gentile)


Ma no, dai.
Dipende da chi si è, qual è la vera natura.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Si giusto non certo nell'immediato..ma il punto di vista di @_Arcistufo_ dovrebbe essere preso in considerazione da molti traditi, specialmente da quelli che cadono dal pero. Un' attenta auto analisi dei comportamenti del tradito, io non l'ho mai vista fare qui dentro, e invece, specialmente per chi decide di restare dovrebbe essere un passo obbligato!
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Veramente io ho letto auto massacri molto più dai traditi. Sono i traditori che quasi sempre mostrizzano e si autoassolvono anche costruendo filosofie contorte. 

In questo caso non si tratta di un matrimonio, ma di una relazione tra persone più che mature che potrebbe essere più chiara e libera.


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no, dai.
> Dipende da chi si è, qual è la vera natura.


Ma non è quello il punto.
Si sa che tradire qualcuno difficilmente è il fine. È la conseguenza di altro.

Ma non puoi negare o non considerare questo aspetto questionando sulla prospettiva!! 

Peraltro parlando proprio di [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION], che ha sempre sostenuto le colpe del tradito. 
Eddai!!


----------



## Marjanna (2 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sbagliato principe? Scusa ma non si può sentire. Comunque secondo me adesso vuoi troppe cose, e soprattutto non sai se lo vuoi veramente fuori o no dalla tua vita.
> Prenditi tempo, ma col tempo qualche distanza
> 
> Tanto lui ha casa sua: non gli confessare di avere smanettato il suo telefono. Tieniti questo vantaggio. Digli semplicemente che hai come l'impressione che il menu del ristorante lui non si limiti a leggerlo. Piuttosto digli che per come sei messa tu nei suoi confronti è evidente che *hai bisogno di tempo per riflettere se continuare a considerarlo come colui che ti accompagna nella vita*, ovvero ricollocarlo in altra dimensione. E di qui, proponigli di vedervi unicamente restando ciascuno a casa propria. E invitalo nel frattempo a dirti se dovesse avere altre storie in corso.
> ...


Non male... notavo una certa affinità con il famoso sms: _sono stata bene e mi sono divertita con te quei due giorni , pero' ho  dubbi e indecisioni su di "noi" , quindi direi di fare passare il tempo e  la prossima volta che vieni a ..... chiama i e vediamo come stiamo
_Girarla un poco e dirgli le stesse cose. 
Due donne nel giro di poco tempo che ti dicono le stesse cose, senza esporsi più di tanto.
Una riflessione, qualche domanda gli verrà da porsela...


----------



## Rosarose (2 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io ho letto auto massacri molto più dai traditi. Sono i traditori che quasi sempre mostrizzano e si autoassolvono anche costruendo filosofie contorte.
> 
> In questo caso non si tratta di un matrimonio, ma di una relazione tra persone più che mature che potrebbe essere più chiara e libera.


Si in questo caso si, ma io facevo un discorso generale; dopo un'anno di attenta lettura del forum , dove le analisi che leggo sono molto variegate e approfondite, mi sembra che quello che manchi, ma proprio come punto di vista è un'analisi del tradito che riveli quelle criticità del rapporto che hanno portato al tradimento. Sarà sicuramente vero che il traditore mostrizza ma possibile che io non abbia letto nessun mea culpa??
Anche nel sentire comune si dice che le colpe sono sempre divise a metà, invece a me sembra che qui si punti solo il dito nella direzione opposta...da ambo le parti!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Si in questo caso si, ma io facevo un discorso generale; dopo un'anno di attenta lettura del forum , dove le analisi che leggo sono molto variegate e approfondite, mi sembra che quello che manchi, ma proprio come punto di vista è un'analisi del tradito che riveli quelle criticità del rapporto che hanno portato al tradimento. Sarà sicuramente vero che il traditore mostrizza ma possibile che io non abbia letto nessun mea culpa??
> Anche nel sentire comune si dice che le colpe sono sempre divise a metà, invece a me sembra che qui si punti solo il dito nella direzione opposta...da ambo le parti!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Da traditrice non darei mai la colpa di nulla a chi ho tradito. 
Potevi scegliere di lasciare o dire chiaramente come stavano le cose


----------



## disincantata (2 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Si in questo caso si, ma io facevo un discorso generale; dopo un'anno di attenta lettura del forum , dove le analisi che leggo sono molto variegate e approfondite, mi sembra che quello che manchi, ma proprio come punto di vista è un'analisi del tradito che riveli quelle criticità del rapporto che hanno portato al tradimento. Sarà sicuramente vero che il traditore mostrizza ma possibile che io non abbia letto nessun mea culpa??
> Anche nel sentire comune si dice che le colpe sono sempre divise a metà, invece a me sembra che qui si punti solo il dito nella direzione opposta...da ambo le parti!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk



Tu dai per scontato che un tradito abbia sempre colpe per il tradimento?
Uno lo fa per egoismo, o lascerebbe se stesse male con la moglie o marito. 
Invece e' raro.  Ed a volte se ci sono mancanze magari sono da parte di chi poi tradisce, problemi che lo portano a cercare qualcuno che ignori certi fatti che lo deprimono e che inevitabilmente una moglie conosce, ma niente a che fare con la coppia o il sesso. Cercano leggerezza dalla vita stessa. 
9 su 10 stanno bene sia a casa sia fuori,  sia uomini che donne, gli capita l'occasione e  non la perdono, o resistono a molte ma poi incontrano qualcuno a cui non resistono, magari all'inizio non pensano neppure diventi una bella abitudine e non valutano che  gli possa  procurare  grossi guai.
Io sono stata fedele a mio marito per oltre 30 anni senza pormi il problema e senza prendere in considerazione occasioni. Lui no, ma mica mi ha rinfacciato nulla, stava e sta benissimo a casa.  E mica e' l'unico.   
Non gli mancava certo il sesso, quando c'ero.    Mi raggiungeva spesso al mare per vedermi ed era sempre  lui ad insistere, 800 km e volo. 
Io ne conosco due  di mariti innamorati che hanno tradito e che mai lascerebbero  la moglie,
Ovvio che parlo di matrimoni in cui si va d'accordo e dove non mancano rapporti intimi.
Eppure capita di essere traditi.  Se poi pensiamo che capita a coppie solo fidanzate, e' tutto dire.  
Successo a mia figlia ed amiche.


----------



## Rosarose (2 Gennaio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu dai per scontato che un tradito abbia sempre colpe per il tradimento?
> Uno lo fa per egoismo, o lascerebbe se stesse male con la moglie o marito.
> Invece e' raro.  Ed a volte se ci sono mancanze magari sono da parte di chi poi tradisce, problemi che lo portano a cercare qualcuno che ignori certi fatti che lo deprimono e che inevitabilmente una moglie conosce, ma niente a che fare con la coppia o il sesso. Cercano leggerezza dalla vita stessa.
> 9 su 10 stanno bene sia a casa sia fuori,  sia uomini che donne, gli capita l'occasione e  non la perdono, o resistono a molte ma poi incontrano qualcuno a cui non resistono, magari all'inizio non pensano neppure diventi una bella abitudine e non valutano che  gli possa  procurare  grossi guai.
> ...


No io non do' per scontato che il tradito abbia sempre colpe, sto solo cercando di chiedere a chi è stato tradito e soprattutto a chi è stato tradito e poi ha deciso di restare comunque nella coppia, se ha fatto un percorso di analisi che gli abbia consentito di individuare alcuni degli aspetti che dipendevano da lui e che hanno creato una distanza dall'altro. Io voglio credere che chi è stato tradito e poi decide di riprovarci abbia in cuor suo ammesso di avere delle responsabilità e che è per questo che perdona, e l'auto analisi consente di evitare quegli errori che potrebbero portare ad una reiterazione del tradimento...


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Naturalmente!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si...lo so.... sono una zuzzurellona


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> L'errore per me è qui, non è che Arci tradisce la moglie è che non tradisce se stesso......
> 
> prospettive e punti di vista.....


Ma va la.........


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dai, questa non si può proprio sentire.
> 
> Dire paraculo è un eufemismo... (gentile)


Guarda...mi hai letto nel pensiero


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh una che ha appena scoperto di avere queste graziose appendici in testa è normale che come prima reazione non faccia un accorato mea culpa ma se la prenda un poco perchè il marito invece che un sincero dialogo chiarificatore ha preferito altre faccende più divertenti con un'altra  donna .
> si sarà pure arroccata  ma tu al suo posto dici che ti saresti seriamente torturato nel tentativo di capire quanto avessi sbagliato e cosa avresti dovuto fare e dire per rendere la tua coniuge più felice ed appagata?


Conosco la mia forma mentis. Sono sempre portato a partire da un 50/50 quando si parla di attribuire responsabilità, poi sposto l'asticella. È una metodologia che non mi ha mai tradito. Probabilmente sarà deformazione professionale, ma funziona.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dai, questa non si può proprio sentire.
> 
> Dire paraculo è un eufemismo... (gentile)


Questa cosa Io l'ho sempre sostenuta. Tradire per me non è mica uno sport, Anche se immagino che ci siano un sacco di menti semplici che non riescono ad uscire da certe dicotomie. Secondo me in qualunque tradimento, mica solo nel mio, a un certo punto ti ritrovi al bivio tra quello che vuoi e quello che devi. E secondo me, se fai vincere sempre quello che devi rispetto a quello che vuoi di fatto stai tradendo te stesso.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è quello il punto.
> Si sa che tradire qualcuno difficilmente è il fine. È la conseguenza di altro.
> 
> Ma non puoi negare o non considerare questo aspetto questionando sulla prospettiva!!
> ...


Io ho sempre detto una cosa diversa. Ho sempre detto che avere le corna in testa non ti rende automaticamente santo, così come tradire un patto di fedeltà, implicito o esplicito, non ti rende automaticamente la persona più schifosa sulla faccia della terra. Secondo me le responsabilità vanno accertate caso per caso. Non basta tagliare tutto quanto con l'accetta in base a logiche di appartenenza alla parrocchia dei traditi, dei traditori o degli amanti. Anche se farebbe comodo.
Il tradimento è sempre conseguenza di altro, in particolare spesso è conseguenza del fatto che passano il tempo le scelte che hai fatto in passato alla fine ti possiedono.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no, dai.
> Dipende da chi si è, qual è la vera natura.


Raus!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Si in questo caso si, ma io facevo un discorso generale; dopo un'anno di attenta lettura del forum , dove le analisi che leggo sono molto variegate e approfondite, mi sembra che quello che manchi, ma proprio come punto di vista è un'analisi del tradito che riveli quelle criticità del rapporto che hanno portato al tradimento. Sarà sicuramente vero che il traditore mostrizza ma possibile che io non abbia letto nessun mea culpa??
> Anche nel sentire comune si dice che le colpe sono sempre divise a metà, invece a me sembra che qui si punti solo il dito nella direzione opposta...da ambo le parti!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non mi risulta. Ma leggo da più tempo.


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questa cosa Io l'ho sempre sostenuta. Tradire per me non è mica uno sport, Anche se immagino che ci siano un sacco di menti semplici che non riescono ad uscire da certe dicotomie. Secondo me in qualunque tradimento, mica solo nel mio, a un certo punto ti ritrovi al bivio tra quello che vuoi e quello che devi. E secondo me, se fai vincere sempre quello che devi rispetto a quello che vuoi di fatto stai tradendo te stesso.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma non è l’affermare di non tradire sè stessi il punto, non era quello che sindacavo.


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ho sempre detto una cosa diversa. Ho sempre detto che avere le corna in testa non ti rende automaticamente santo, così come tradire un patto di fedeltà, implicito o esplicito, non ti rende automaticamente la persona più schifosa sulla faccia della terra. Secondo me le responsabilità vanno accertate caso per caso. Non basta tagliare tutto quanto con l'accetta in base a logiche di appartenenza alla parrocchia dei traditi, dei traditori o degli amanti. Anche se farebbe comodo.
> *Il* *tradimento* *è* *sempre* *conseguenza* *di* *altro*, in particolare spesso è conseguenza del fatto che passano il tempo le scelte che hai fatto in passato alla fine ti possiedono.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Abbiamo detto la stessa cosa.

Io ho sintetizzato molto, ma sulla cazzata dell’attribuzione automatica santo/bastardo sono perfettamente d’accordo.

Comunque indipendentemente da ciò che muove (non tradire sè stessi, non finire in braghe di tela, non sentirsi considerato/amato/desiderato dall’ufficiale, la sete della conquista e metticiquellochevuoi) se si sta tradendo, non c’è prospettiva che tenga che cambi questo fatto.

E Non sto dicendo che il perché e il come non siano importanti.


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Da traditrice non darei mai la colpa di nulla a chi ho tradito.
> Potevi scegliere di lasciare o dire chiaramente come stavano le cose


Quotissimo


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Abbiamo detto la stessa cosa.
> 
> Io ho sintetizzato molto, ma sulla cazzata dell’attribuzione automatica santo/bastardo sono perfettamente d’accordo.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti Vediamo le cose in modo diverso. Per me il tradimento non è uno spartiacque. Non è quella soglia che non deve essere varcata perché altrimenti succede chissà che cosa. Se ci sono delle soglie, e sono assolutamente soggettive, vengono varcate prima, e in qualche caso anche dopo. E parlo di eventi che ti cambiano profondamente.
Mi ha sempre fatto molto ridere leggere i traditi che si svegliano all'improvviso con le corna in testa e cominciano a gestire la propria esistenza in base alla scoperta del tradimento in sé.
Come se non ci fossero stati né un prima né un dopo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Darietto (3 Gennaio 2019)

pat67, hai due scelte: accettare le corna (queste e altre) e continuare con un traditore seriale o liberartene. 

Per  il resto, fatico ogni volta a seguire i vari commenti. Più che la  voglia di dare consigli sinceri leggo acrobazie e giochi di prestigio  dialettici autocelebrativi e autoreferenziali (non tutti per fortuna). 

Forse  è solo un problema di differenza culturale o un problema mio in  generale, ma quello che percepisco spesso è la mancanza di voglia di  dialogare e confrontarsi davvero. IMHO


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma infatti Vediamo le cose in modo diverso. Per me il tradimento non è uno spartiacque. Non è quella soglia che non deve essere varcata perché altrimenti succede chissà che cosa. Se ci sono delle soglie, e sono assolutamente soggettive, vengono varcate prima, e in qualche caso anche dopo. E parlo di eventi che ti cambiano profondamente.
> Mi ha sempre fatto molto ridere leggere i traditi che si svegliano all'improvviso con le corna in testa e cominciano a gestire la propria esistenza in base alla scoperta del tradimento in sé.
> Come se non ci fossero stati né un prima né un dopo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk



Il traditore vive un continuo nel processo che lo porta a compiere determinate scelte. È fluido e tendenzialmente sensato.
L’altro molte volte ignora questi cambiamenti, e non sempre perché è scemo o negligente. 
Nella maggior parte dei casi ne viene tenuto più o meno all’oscuro. 

Vogliamo parlare di quanti sono i traditori assolutamente a comparti stagni che tengono perfettamente separate le bolle, trovano il loro equilibrio e sono in grado di gestire e salvare in maniera eccelsa capra e cavoli?
Secondo me pochini.

Io per prima non ne sono molto capace. 
Non credo nemmeno siano tante le persone che tradiscono avendo interiorizzato una sorta di deontologia e sviluppato una grande autoconsapevolezza.

E la scoperta del tradimento è uno spartiacque sì...

Un trauma per il tradito, che deve essere elaborato e gestito.
Per cui a me non fa ridere e penso anche sia un po’ inevitabile che in una prima fase molto ruoti attorno al tradimento.
Che si metta in discussione tutto, se stessi-la relazione e l’altro. 

E anche un trauma per il traditore, ovviamente. Ma per altre ragioni di solito.

Poi si sopravvive come coppia o meno, ma alla faccia dello spartiacque..

Non è che non esistano altre modalità per tradire la coppia senza essere infedeli. Se vuoi alcune sono pure peggio, più subdole o più sottili. Non si sta a sindacare questo.
Ma nessuna ha effetti così dirompenti.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il traditore vive un continuo nel processo che lo porta a compiere determinate scelte. È fluido e tendenzialmente sensato.
> L’altro molte volte ignora questi cambiamenti, e non sempre perché è scemo o negligente.
> Nella maggior parte dei casi ne viene tenuto più o meno all’oscuro.
> 
> ...


Insomma, uno che ti mette le mani addosso che non ti mette le corna, o sia totalmente assente per esempio con i figli, non so se abbia un effetto più o meno dirompente di sapere che ti sei fatto una scopata fuori.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il traditore vive un continuo nel processo che lo porta a compiere determinate scelte. È fluido e tendenzialmente sensato.
> L’altro molte volte ignora questi cambiamenti, e non sempre perché è scemo o negligente.
> Nella maggior parte dei casi ne viene tenuto più o meno all’oscuro.
> 
> ...


Analisi impeccabile.
Aggiungerei che per chi ha a cuore il progetto, si tratta di una manovra molto rischiosa , non tanto per il fatto di poter essere scoperti, ma soprattutto per il rischio che il nuovo e fresco coinvolgimento trovato fuori .. faccia poi vivere da schifo quello che prima era invece piacevole. Torni a casa e vorresti essere altrove. O si e’ “schizofrenici “ o anche se si e’ bravi a tenere distinti i due mondi...la tranvata può sempre arrivare ..e magari neppure per una persona che sceglieresti come compagna di vita.


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma, uno che ti mette le mani addosso che non ti mette le corna, o sia totalmente assente per esempio con i figli, non so se abbia un effetto più o meno dirompente di sapere che ti sei fatto una scopata fuori.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Credo che questo punto non lo stia mettendo in discussione nessuno, sai ?
Che tuo marito ti meni però non è una scoperta ...ma è cosa nota ...come può essere dirompente ?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo che questo punto non lo stia mettendo in discussione nessuno, sai ?
> Che tuo marito ti meni però non è una scoperta ...ma è cosa nota ...come può essere dirompente ?


Insomma. Non penso che la prima volta che qualcuno ti fa un occhio nero non ci sia la componente di shock.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Analisi impeccabile.
> Aggiungerei che per chi ha a cuore il progetto, si tratta di una manovra molto rischiosa , non tanto per il fatto di poter essere scoperti, ma soprattutto per il rischio che il nuovo e fresco coinvolgimento trovato fuori .. faccia poi vivere da schifo quello che prima era invece piacevole. Torni a casa e vorresti essere altrove. O si e’ “schizofrenici “ o anche se si e’ bravi a tenere distinti i due mondi...la tranvata può sempre arrivare ..e magari neppure per una persona che sceglieresti come compagna di vita.


Si vede che ti piace la matematica. Generalizzare su di te ha un effetto rassicurante che si vede a chilometri di distanza 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma, uno che ti mette le mani addosso che non ti mette le corna, o sia totalmente assente per esempio con i figli, non so se abbia un effetto più o meno dirompente di sapere che ti sei fatto una scopata fuori.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


È devastante ma non c’è un sommerso.


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si vede che ti piace la matematica. Generalizzare su di te ha un effetto rassicurante che si vede a chilometri di distanza
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Mah... credi sia così distante dal mondo reale quello che ho detto ?


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma. Non penso che la prima volta che qualcuno ti fa un occhio nero non ci sia la componente di shock.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Posto che se non sei un derelitto , un uomo violento non è mai una sorpresa 
Ma dai.... anche se scopri che il tuo coniuge e’ un serial killer può essere uno shock.. e quindi? 
Questo fa diventare meno shoccante la scoperta di tradimento ?


----------



## Pat67 (3 Gennaio 2019)

Non esistono regole ma persone e situazioni. Mentre mi prendo le mie responsabilità per la fine del mio matrimonio e del tradimento di mio marito, ora la situazione e’ diversa. Non ho colpe credetemi. Ho di fronte un traditore seriale che ama le donne e si cerca le situazioni per gonfiare il suo io. Analisi cruda e semplice, per questo appuntavo che non sono necessari voli pindarici. Gli parlero’ , mettendogli davanti cio’ che so . Non riesco a fare finta di niente , tutte le volte che mi si avvicina ( e lo fa spesso) mi viene il voltastomaco.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah... credi sia così distante dal mondo reale quello che ho detto ?


No, credo solo che tu sia eccessivamente innamorata della sineddoche.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Posto che se non sei un derelitto , un uomo violento non è mai una sorpresa
> Ma dai.... anche se scopri che il tuo coniuge e’ un serial killer può essere uno shock.. e quindi?
> Questo fa diventare meno shoccante la scoperta di tradimento ?


Io sto semplicemente dicendo che trovo idiota trasformare la scoperta di un tradimento in un evento totalizzante senza analizzare i fattori di contorno. E guarda che non sto andando a casaccio, mi baso esattamente su decine di storie lette qui in cui decine di scelte sbagliate sono state fatte perché il trauma della scoperta è stato strutturato fino a diventare pietra angolare del microcosmo del tradito.
Ho perso il conto di quanti imbecilli hanno fatto la corsa a mettere la patologia del rapporto il più lontano possibile da sè perché tanto secondo loro le corna reggono l'aureola.
Invece, nella mia vita reale, le persone più intelligenti che ho conosciuto in vita mia sono quelle che, una volta scoperta la fronte pesante, si sono fatti una serie di domande, hanno corretto una serie di comportamenti, e indovina un po'? Stanno meglio di prima, ora che la vita gli ha ricordato che siamo tutti sul mercato. Io per primo cerco di non dimenticarlo mai.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> È devastante ma non c’è un sommerso.


A parte che il sommerso c'è perché non voler vedere i segnali di violenza è esattamente come non voler vedere i segnali del tradimento. Anche ammettendo che tu abbia ragione e che non ci sia il sommerso, l'emersione del sommerso secondo me non giustifica comunque la mancanza di autoanalisi.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Non esistono regole ma persone e situazioni. Mentre mi prendo le mie responsabilità per la fine del mio matrimonio e del tradimento di mio marito, ora la situazione e’ diversa. Non ho colpe credetemi. Ho di fronte un traditore seriale che ama le donne e si cerca le situazioni per gonfiare il suo io. Analisi cruda e semplice, per questo appuntavo che non sono necessari voli pindarici. Gli parlero’ , mettendogli davanti cio’ che so . Non riesco a fare finta di niente , tutte le volte che mi si avvicina ( e lo fa spesso) mi viene il voltastomaco.


Ma abita con te?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sto semplicemente dicendo che trovo idiota trasformare la scoperta di un tradimento in un evento totalizzante senza analizzare i fattori di contorno. E guarda che non sto andando a casaccio, mi baso esattamente su decine di storie lette qui in cui decine di scelte sbagliate sono state fatte perché il trauma della scoperta è stato strutturato fino a diventare pietra angolare del microcosmo del tradito.
> Ho perso il conto di quanti imbecilli hanno fatto la corsa a mettere la patologia del rapporto il più lontano possibile da sè perché tanto secondo loro le corna reggono l'aureola.
> Invece, nella mia vita reale, le persone più intelligenti che ho conosciuto in vita mia sono quelle che, una volta scoperta la fronte pesante, si sono fatti una serie di domande, hanno corretto una serie di comportamenti, e indovina un po'? Stanno meglio di prima, ora che la vita gli ha ricordato che siamo tutti sul mercato. Io per primo cerco di non dimenticarlo mai.


Sull’ultimo punto quoto


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sull’ultimo punto quoto


Emozionatissimo 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> al contrario tradisci con grande maestria: ti stimo molto.
> considerazioni concettuali che non hanno valore nelle dinamiche quotidiane di coppia.
> alla fine a me importa avere accanto una persona di cui fidarmi e più si ingegna per nascondermi più si allontana dalla nostra complicità.
> perchè il tradimento vero e pesante non è certo quello del tempo passato a far sesso con un'altra quanto tutta la costruzione di menzogne a reggere lo spazio di divertimento che risulterà disastroso anche perché a quel punto può avvenire un effetto domino retroattivo che avvolge nel dubbio anche il passato .per il futuro l'eventuale lavoro di ricostruzione sta sempre nella fiducia.
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> beh allora lucidamente : guarda che a me piace questa/o e me la/lo scopo.
> qui sì che c'è la differenza



Ciao 

è vero, sono considerazioni concettuali. 
Ma sono piuttosto propensa al pensare che senza pensiero e senza intenzionalità rispetto alle proprie azioni, non sia possibile la presa di responsabilità delle proprie azioni e delle loro conseguenze. 

Capisco che la teoria rompa le balle. Che possa essere noiosa. Ed in effetti il passaggio all'agito dona spesso sollievo. 
Ma se quel passaggio non è sostenuto da un pensiero che possa osservare se stesso, dubito ci possa essere apprendimento autentico, e quindi miglioramento attraverso la messa in discussione e quindi la conoscenza di sè. 

Nelle dinamiche di coppia, ossia nell'interazione dinamica fra due individui, se manca l'intenzionalità, la conoscenza e la consapevolezza ognuno di se stessi, si finisce per subire la dinamica stessa e spesso anche "vittima" di giochi di potere inconsapevoli che i due coinvolti mettono in atto.

E' altrettanto vero che se io mi ingegno a mentirti, mi sto allontanando da te. 
Nella mia esperienza, ho provato a mentire in diverse modalità, dalla menzogna totale (ossia il fatto che ti dico "ok, rispetto il patto e poi non è vero) sia la menzogna parziale (restringo a priori e te lo dico parti relazionali - ti dico che la nostra relazione ha determinati limiti e oltre quelli non si spinge e oltre quei limiti di vicinanza ci sono io e soltanto io) all'omissione concordata (ci sono e non ti mento per quanto riguarda l'emotività e la razionalità, ma il mio corpo è a mia disposizione e ne faccio quel che voglio. Con l'accordo di omettere la comunicazione a riguardo).

Menzogna e omissione nella mia esperienza fanno poca differenza una dall'altra. 
L'omissione è un qualcosa che fa sentire più a posto, nel senso che potrebbe quasi essere catalogata nelle bugie bianche, e quindi fa sentire eticamente più meritevoli per certi versi. 

Ma alla fine in entrambe le disposizioni, ci sono parti che vengono levate dalla relazione e tenute per sè. 

Questo, sempre nella mia esperienza, ha come immediato risultato il fatto che la relazione non cresce. Intendendo relazione quello spazio in cui i due coinvolti si giocano nella conoscenza uno dell'altro e ognun di se stesso attraverso il confronto. 

Però è anche vero che se si sposta l'obiettivo, ossia la conoscenza e la crescita insieme, negli obiettivi di progetto, allora sia la menzogna sia l'omissione cambiano veramente di poco il sistema che prosegue a funzionare.
Perchè il sistema non ha bisogno strettamente di conoscenza e approfondimento, ha bisogno delle abilità e delle competenze dei coinvolti per essere portato avanti. E non ha strettamente bisogno dell'intimità fra i coinvolti, per dire. Il percorso si sposta dalla coppia e dagli individui che la compongono alla famiglia, ossia l'associazione produttiva e funzionale degli individui con l'obiettivo di mantenere uno standard di vita da accettabile in su. 

Mi spiego?

Sarò anche cinica, ma in fondo è solo questione di priorità.

Certo è che se la priorità è la coppia, il percorso insieme allora l'omissione, più ancora della menzogna fanno danni immensi perchè ad essere coinvolto è direttamente lo scambio fra individui. 

E il kintsugi funziona fino ad un certo punto...perchè per riempire di oro quelle crepe serve riprendere in mano le menzogne e le omissioni, svelarle ed esplicitarle anche a costo di distruggere ogni cosa e colare l'oro nelle crepe. 
Per paradosso l'oro del kintsugi in questo caso, è la "merda" che ognuno si è tenuto per sè. 

E per far questo serve non aver più la paura di perdere. 

Nella mia esperienza, non solo personale, il progetto famiglia diventa l'ostacolo principale ad operare nei termini del kintsugi...non la si mette sulla bilancia e si rattoppa la crepa. Ma non con l'oro. Ed in ogni caso, omettendo menzogne e omissioni, non si può semplicemente identificare la profondità della crepa. 

Ecco...lunga come al solito. 
Ma è fondamentalmente questo il motivo per cui io preferisco i lucidi stronzi.  
Quelli che chiaramente con se stessi, senza la toppa (che è omimssione) del proprio egoismo si dicono "questo lo faccio per me" con quello che ne consegue rispetto alla visione di sè. 
Ossia sono uno stronzo, o una stronza, senza aggiustamenti con la giustifica dei sentimenti ingovernabili, della passione che porta via e tutta la roba affine e del "ma tu mi trascuravi" e affini. 

O con la tiritera "non so cosa mi sia successo...mi ci sono trovat* dentro...ma come te nessuno mai..."

Cazzate. 
Nel senso che sono solo un modo per dire che c'è una crepa ma che non la si vuol guardare e che ci si accontenta di metterci la toppa per tener su il sistema. 

Ed è poi questo il motivo per cui a mio vedere, tradire, essendo un atto pienamente intenzionale ha bisogno del pensiero. Perchè essendo un atto che coinvolge nel dolore anche l'altro, come minimo saperne dare spiegazione in una relazione di lungo corso mi sembra il minimo. Specialmente se si sono fatti patti a riguardo. 
Se non penso....le spiegazioni che darò saranno inutili, tese a compiacere l'altro per limitare i danni a me. 

E io l'atto di egoismo cattivo lo vedo qui.

mi sono fatta i cazzi miei, l'ho fatto senza pensare e quindi non so spiegare le mie motivazioni. 
Ma anzi, cerco da te (quindi ti uso con la scusa dell'amore) per trovare la pezza (che trovi tu, non io) che ci permette di non perdere i privilegi che essere sistema progettuale comporta. 

mi spiego?


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È tutto quello l’orrore del tradimento e dire che questa pianificazione è un valore è come considerare giusto imprigionare chi ruba una mela e non chi fa inside trading o scatole cinesi finanziarie.



Io non ho fatto un discorso di valori. 

Il mio è un discorso puramente pragmatico. 

Quando tradisco un minimo di pianificazione c'è. 
Anche soltanto nella scelta delle mutande che si indossano per farsele togliere. 
C'è pianificazione della situazione, c'è pianificazione dei desideri, degli immaginari.

Il non avere la responsabilità di quella pianificazione, e quindi neanche cura è a mio parre una aggravante. 

Anche se soltanto prendo in esame il voler affrontare il rischio che sto mettendo sul piatto, ossia il casino nella relazione principale. 

Io se tradisco mi assumo il rischio di essere beccata. E lo valuto sulla bilancia dei benefici per me stessa. 
E decido di tradire. 

Far questo processo a casaccio significa che quando il rischio diviene realtà, manco sono in grado di spiegare al legittimo/a che cazzo ho combinato.
E porta, come si legge spessissimo a quelle cagate del "io sono fatto così" oppure "ho perso la ragione inebriato dai profumi dell'amante" oppure "mi sembrava di essere innamorat* ma adesso so che amo solo te" e tutto il corollario. 

Che è a mio parere oltre l'atto di egoismo fa in sè e per sè.

Qui si usa il dolore del tradito e il suo shock contro di lui. 
Nel senso che si sfrutta la confusione dell'altro come paravento per svicolare le responsabilità di una azione coscientemente scelta e programmata. 

Quando vai ad incontrare l'amante, ti prepari. Ti studi, ti presenti nel tuo migliore assetto per abbandonarti al tempo del desiderio. 
Ed è tutto tempo in cui pianifichi e programmi quelli balle raccontare al legittimo. Come raccontarle. Quanto vicino stare o meno dalla realtà di quel che farai. 

Quindi non è un valore pianificare.
Ma d'altro canto per me non è valore neanche l'abbandono alla rissa emozionale. 

Il tradimento è un atto lucido. 

Che poi si giochi con l'assenza di lucidità per ridurre l'impatto è tutto un altro discorso. 
E questo, come traditrice, non me lo compro. 

Primo perchè è una cagata.
Secondo perchè se  vero, sei un imbecille. Che fa le cose scaricando su di me e sugli eventi esterni le responsabilità.

E a questo punto, che salti di mutanda in mutanda, diventa quasi secondario perchè se scarichi sugli eventi esterni le tue azioni e le conseguenti responsabilità, alla prima prova vera e secca della vita, non le cagate eh, crolli cercando il colpevole fuori e mi diventi un peso.


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sto semplicemente dicendo che trovo idiota trasformare la scoperta di un tradimento in un evento totalizzante senza analizzare i fattori di contorno. E guarda che non sto andando a casaccio, mi baso esattamente su decine di storie lette qui in cui decine di scelte sbagliate sono state fatte perché il trauma della scoperta è stato strutturato fino a diventare pietra angolare del microcosmo del tradito.
> Ho perso il conto di quanti imbecilli hanno fatto la corsa a mettere la patologia del rapporto il più lontano possibile da sè perché tanto secondo loro le corna reggono l'aureola.
> Invece, nella mia vita reale, le persone più intelligenti che ho conosciuto in vita mia sono quelle che, una volta scoperta la fronte pesante, si sono fatti una serie di domande, hanno corretto una serie di comportamenti, e indovina un po'? Stanno meglio di prima, *ora che la vita gli ha ricordato che siamo tutti sul mercato*. Io per primo cerco di non dimenticarlo mai.


però non è mica questo il punto.le persone intelligenti si fanno sempre domande ed escono dalle situazioni con esperienza formativa , ciò detto il tradimento della fiducia riposta è e rimane traumatico.
sempre parlando di intelligenza , alla base di un rapporto sano si sa che è fondamentale non dare per scontato nulla ma non puoi serenamente mettere sul piatto che la persona che hai scelto per condividere sogni e quotidiano ti guardi negli occhi e ti racconti palle su palle per *organizzarsi del tempo alternativo strategicamente. 
*mi posso mettere in discussione? sempre , ma è comunque chiaro che tu hai preso un bivio scorretto che solo in parte può essere giustificato dai malesseri di coppia.
tu citi il fatto che tua moglie da pantera sia diventata mamma orsa dopo la maternità...ok.quanto questo può giustificare il tradimento ?
in teoria un dialogo fluente, la pazienza di aspettare i suoi tempi cercando *anche tu *di capire le sue ragioni potevano metterci una pezza.il fatto che è molto più appagante ed emozionante volare temporaneamente per altri lidi.
del resto ti contraddici , perchè se da una parte parli dell'autoanalisi per lo smazzarsi le colpe in parti uguali , dall'altra sei ben convinto che comunque dopo tot ci sia bisogno di aria nuova.sicché


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Non esistono regole ma persone e situazioni. Mentre mi prendo le mie responsabilità per la fine del mio matrimonio e del tradimento di mio marito, ora la situazione e’ diversa. Non ho colpe credetemi. Ho di fronte un traditore seriale che ama le donne e si cerca le situazioni per gonfiare il suo io. Analisi cruda e semplice, per questo appuntavo che non sono necessari voli pindarici. Gli parlero’ , mettendogli davanti cio’ che so . Non riesco a fare finta di niente , tutte le volte che mi si avvicina ( e lo fa spesso) mi viene il voltastomaco.


L'autoanalisi non è ricerca di colpevolezza. 
E neanche ricerca di assoluzione. 

E' guardarsi e chiedersi come ci si è messi in una data situazione. 

Quali sono i comportamenti che hanno condotto in quel preciso punto in cui il dolore e la botta nei denti ha dato concretezza a cose magari trascurate, accantonate, considerate poco importanti o significative. 
Significa rivedere i passalà che ci si danno e comprendere come funziona il passalà.

Sapevi che questo uomo si procurava i menù esterni. Hai deciso che per te era un rischio tollerabile. 
Hai fatto bene a mio parere. Se la valutazione della tollerabilità del rischio è passata per una valutazione sincera dei tuoi limiti. 

Hai fatto una cagata se la valutazione di quel rischio è passata dalla speranza nei comportamenti di lui. 
E non perchè uno non possa gustarsi il menù tutta la vita senza metterci mano.
Ma perchè hai fatto discendere le tue scelte di posizione e comportamentali dai comportamenti altrui. 

E questo è mettersi all'angoli da soli. 

Non è una colpa.

Io al tuo posto però mi chiederei perchè mi sono messa all'angolo passando per l'altro. Per esempio.

Perchè se questo è un tuo copione comportamentale, più o meno ricorrente, al prossimo giro, magari con sfumature diverse, ti ritrovi nello stesso copione. 

E la scelta è tua, se ripetere i copioni o ribaltare il copione e riscrivertelo. 

Certo è che i discorsi sulla colpa dovrebbero essere fuori da ogni discorso. Mentre se ancora cerchi colpe tue o sue, sei lontana dal poterti guardare serenamente (che non significa in assenza di dolore, ma anzi, comprendendo il dolore del proprio sguardo su di sè). 

Non si ha colpa dei comportamenti altrui.
Ma si ha la responsabilità della propria risposta ai comportamenti altrui. 
E qui entrerebbe in gioco la differenza fra re-azione (agire dipendendo dalle azioni dell'altro, reagire appunto) oppure azione (agire per posizione personale in relazione all'altro). 

Sono scelte. 
E ognuno fa le sue. 
E di quelle scelte si succhia i risultati (ed è qui la valutazione ultima...se ottengo quel che desidero le cose han girato, se continuo a prendermela nei denti, forse qualcosa nel mio modo di relazionarmi al mondo non funziona. Salvo assumere l'essere vittima di una congiura cosmica, la sfortuna no?).


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non è mica questo il punto.le persone intelligenti si fanno sempre domande ed escono dalle situazioni con esperienza formativa , ciò detto il tradimento della fiducia riposta è e rimane traumatico.
> sempre parlando di intelligenza , alla base di un rapporto sano si sa che è fondamentale non dare per scontato nulla ma non puoi serenamente mettere sul piatto che la persona che hai scelto per condividere sogni e quotidiano ti guardi negli occhi e ti racconti palle su palle per *organizzarsi del tempo alternativo strategicamente.
> *mi posso mettere in discussione? sempre , ma è comunque chiaro che tu hai preso un bivio scorretto che solo in parte può essere giustificato dai malesseri di coppia.
> tu citi il fatto che tua moglie da pantera sia diventata mamma orsa dopo la maternità...ok.quanto questo può giustificare il tradimento ?
> ...


La contraddizione la vedi solo tu. Io non ne ho mai fatto una questione di colpa, in quanto la colpa è una categoria logica che non mi appartiene. Se parliamo di responsabilità, non ho nessun problema ad accollarmi le responsabilità dei miei egoismi, dato che come ho sempre detto si tradisce principalmente per quello. Per l'egoismo di mettere se stessi davanti agli altri.
Secondo discorso, il trauma ovviamente c'è, nessuno lo nega. Per come lo vedo io dovrebbe essere piuttosto ridimensionato, soprattutto visto e considerato che buona parte dei traditi che leggo, stanno ancora dopo anni a fare i conti non con il trauma originario, ma con il mostro che loro si sono creati in testa a partire da quel trauma.
Mostro che obnubila le capacità di analisi trasformando una persona mediamente raziocinante in un perfetto idiota che ripete le stesse minchiate a nastro tipo disco rotto.
Secondo sbaglio, sempre perché il concetto della colpa è fuorviante. La trasformazione da pantera a mamma orsa nel mio caso è stata la molla che ha fatto scattare in me la decisione di riprendermi me stesso invece di investire sul recupero di qualcosa che vedevo come irrecuperabile. La responsabilità e ovviamente mia, mica di qualcun altro. Mia la scelta, mie le conseguenze.
Solo che le conseguenze finora, con buona pace di tutti quelli che mi augurano un divorzio in grande stile, sono che ho una famiglia come dico io, una moglie come dico io, un amante come dico io, svariate amiche che dispensano emozioni, e fila tutto liscio nonostante ogni tanto qualche stronzo da forum cerca di recapitare qualche lettera anonima con le paginate del forum a casa mia.
Ma anche solo essere bersaglio dell'odio di certi morti di fame mentali, su di me ha sempre un effetto rinvigorente. Mi ricorda che sono meglio di loro.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'autoanalisi non è ricerca di colpevolezza.
> E neanche ricerca di assoluzione.
> 
> E' guardarsi e chiedersi come ci si è messi in una data situazione.


Gold bless A Zia Ipa

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La contraddizione la vedi solo tu. Io non ne ho mai fatto una questione di colpa, in quanto la colpa è una categoria logica che non mi appartiene. Se parliamo di responsabilità, non ho nessun problema ad accollarmi le responsabilità dei miei egoismi, dato che come ho sempre detto si tradisce principalmente per quello. Per l'egoismo di mettere se stessi davanti agli altri.
> Secondo discorso, il trauma ovviamente c'è, nessuno lo nega. Per come lo vedo io dovrebbe essere piuttosto ridimensionato, soprattutto visto e considerato che buona parte dei traditi che leggo, stanno ancora dopo anni a fare i conti non con il trauma originario, ma con il mostro che loro si sono creati in testa a partire da quel trauma.
> Mostro che obnubila le capacità di analisi trasformando una persona mediamente raziocinante in un perfetto idiota che ripete le stesse minchiate a nastro tipo disco rotto.
> Secondo sbaglio, sempre perché il concetto della colpa è fuorviante. La trasformazione da pantera a mamma orsa nel mio caso è stata la molla che ha fatto scattare in me la decisione di riprendermi me stesso invece di investire sul recupero di qualcosa che vedevo come irrecuperabile. La responsabilità e ovviamente mia, mica di qualcun altro. Mia la scelta, mie le conseguenze.
> ...


Minkia sono arrivati alle lettere anonime [emoji41].
Questo forum?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Minkia sono arrivati alle lettere anonime [emoji41].
> Questo forum?


Fregancazzo se scrivono ancora qua o no.
Essere uno che per carattere fa una fiduciaria maltese per comprarsi il motorino ha i suoi vantaggi.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarose (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sto semplicemente dicendo che trovo idiota trasformare la scoperta di un tradimento in un evento totalizzante senza analizzare i fattori di contorno. E guarda che non sto andando a casaccio, mi baso esattamente su decine di storie lette qui in cui decine di scelte sbagliate sono state fatte perché il trauma della scoperta è stato strutturato fino a diventare pietra angolare del microcosmo del tradito.
> Ho perso il conto di quanti imbecilli hanno fatto la corsa a mettere la patologia del rapporto il più lontano possibile da sè perché tanto secondo loro le corna reggono l'aureola.
> Invece, nella mia vita reale, le persone più intelligenti che ho conosciuto in vita mia sono quelle che, una volta scoperta la fronte pesante, si sono fatti una serie di domande, hanno corretto una serie di comportamenti, e indovina un po'? Stanno meglio di prima, ora che la vita gli ha ricordato che siamo tutti sul mercato. Io per primo cerco di non dimenticarlo mai.


È esattamente quello che volevo dire, e dove volevo arrivare o fare arrivare 
Poi tu sei mooolto più bravo di me!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> È esattamente quello che volevo dire, e dove volevo arrivare o fare arrivare
> Poi tu sei mooolto più bravo di me!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Puoi essere uno che fa della dialettica una religione, non lo capiranno mai e non ci arriveranno mai. Sono troppo contenti di crogiolarsi nella commiserazione di essere i poveri cornuti Fermi all'anno zero.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La trasformazione da pantera a mamma orsa nel mio caso è stata la molla che ha fatto scattare in me la decisione di riprendermi me stesso invece di investire sul recupero di qualcosa che vedevo come irrecuperabile. La responsabilità e ovviamente mia, mica di qualcun altro. Mia la scelta, mie le conseguenze.


Mi sembra una molla piuttosto comune dalla parte maschile. In molte storie di traditori si sente raccontare di qualcosa cambiato dopo la nascita di un bimbo. Felicissimo evento che però...
Tu dici che tutti siamo sempre nel mercato, e sarebbe una giusta considerazione, però mi sembra sia un altro mercato, un mercato segreto (tant'è che quel che poi viene detto alle varie amanti nel forum è _embè e che ti aspettavi? lui è fuori dal mercato, è sposato_). Nel quotidiano si recita -chi più chi meno- la parte del marito (o moglie) devoto.
Dopo la nascita di un figlio inevitabile cambino certe dinamiche di coppia, ma perchè questa nuova realtà non basta? Una donna con un cucciolo non scapperà via (salvo casi rari ed estremi), si mette lei fuori dal mercato perchè non gli serve più esserci. Hai ragione a parlare di trasformazione. Ma perchè in questa trasformazione non può partecipare anche l'uomo? Mica vuol dire diventare pantofolai e far frigo-divano. Quale parte di te sentivi ti veniva portata via? Non capisco.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Solo che le conseguenze finora, con buona pace di tutti quelli che mi augurano un divorzio in grande stile, sono che ho una famiglia come dico io, una moglie come dico io, un amante come dico io, svariate amiche che dispensano emozioni, e fila tutto liscio nonostante ogni tanto qualche stronzo da forum cerca di recapitare qualche lettera anonima con le paginate del forum a casa mia.
> Ma anche solo essere bersaglio dell'odio di certi morti di fame mentali, su di me ha sempre un effetto rinvigorente. Mi ricorda che sono meglio di loro.


_come dico io_ lo diciamo in fotografia quando otteniamo la foto che volevamo, di norma dietro c'è tanta tanta tecnica, gestione delle emozioni, e tanto tempo investito e anche tanti errori (ritentare cercando di migliorarsi, e capire quando neppure vale la pena scattare), e studio del soggetto nel tempo.
La parte finale mi sa che è invidia.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fregancazzo se scrivono ancora qua o no.
> Essere uno che per carattere fa una fiduciaria maltese per comprarsi il motorino ha i suoi vantaggi.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Quindi di questo forum.
volevo sapere solo questo.
Poi ognuno si parla il culo come meglio crede .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto un discorso di valori.
> 
> Il mio è un discorso puramente pragmatico.
> 
> ...


Questa ipotetica lucidità della pianificazione è contraddittoria con l’atto di contrizione successivo alla scoperta che fa dichiarare, mentendo o no, la non consapevolezza delle conseguenze.
Sospetto che la proclamazione di consapevolezza della pianificazione sia per molti uno stratagemma rassicurante sul quale ci si dà ragione tra traditori prima di essere scoperti.
Dopo essere scoperti anche i traditori sono molto disorientati sia dalle reazioni del tradito, sia dalla scoperta che anche la propria reazione emotiva non è quella prevista.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> tant'è che quel che poi viene detto alle varie amanti nel forum è _embè e che ti aspettavi? lui è fuori dal mercato, è sposato_


Mai detto, Anzi ho sempre sostenuto che dopo una certa età Gli unici scopabili sono gli sposati, perché sul mercato rimangono soltanto casi umani e grandi egoisti. Oltre ai separati, Ma quelli fanno categoria A sé.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quindi di questo forum.
> volevo sapere solo questo.
> Poi ognuno si parla il culo come meglio crede .


Presumibilmente bannati. Ma sicuramente leggono ancora.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mai detto, Anzi ho sempre sostenuto che dopo una certa età Gli unici scopabili sono gli sposati, perché sul mercato rimangono soltanto casi umani e grandi egoisti. Oltre ai separati, Ma quelli fanno categoria A sé.


Non detto da te. Ma tra le risposte che in genere vengono date da molti altri utenti.
Rimane comunque un mercato di scopabili, non di altre relazioni. Non c'è molto altro spazio se hai famiglia (moglie, figli). 
Poi ci sono casi atipici come il tuo, da quanto racconti almeno, ma in genere non ci stan tutti tanto dentro per molto tempo (magari cambiano l'amante, ma la stessa per anni è dura). Anche Orbis che ne aveva trovata una l'ha lasciata perchè proprio non ce la beccata nella gestione della sua vita.


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Puoi essere uno che fa della dialettica una religione, non lo capiranno mai e non ci arriveranno mai. Sono troppo contenti di crogiolarsi nella commiserazione di essere i poveri cornuti Fermi all'anno zero.


Arci Arci... quando si parla con una persona si deve mettere in conto che almeno per il 50% dei casi il soggetto in questione sara’ un deficiente. Questo riguarda anche i traditi..così come i traditori .
Quindi quando critichi alcune tipologie di traditi , probabilmente stai criticando quel famoso 50% (mi tengo bassa).. quindi che senso ha categorizzare un comportamento che non ha niente a che vedere con il   tradimento ? Anche qui ci sono traditori o amanti che hanno il quoziente intellettivo di un ‘ameba autistica .... ma che c’entra ?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non detto da te. Ma tra le risposte che in genere vengono date da molti altri utenti.
> Rimane comunque un mercato di scopabili, non di altre relazioni. Non c'è molto altro spazio se hai famiglia (moglie, figli).
> Poi ci sono casi atipici come il tuo, da quanto racconti almeno, ma in genere non ci stan tutti tanto dentro per molto tempo (magari cambiano l'amante, ma la stessa per anni è dura). Anche Orbis che ne aveva trovata una l'ha lasciata perchè proprio non ce la beccata nella gestione della sua vita.


Grazie a Dio non ho più 16 anni. Eventuali relazioni me le vado a cercare nel mercato degli scopabili. Non è che faccio spartiacque. Poi che alla nostra età sia più facile trovare chi ha voglia di leggerezza piuttosto che di costruire un'altra progetto, è tutto un altro paio di maniche. Il problema secondo me è che uno parte portandosi i paletti da casa. Io preferisco molto più giocarmi la partita e vedere come va. La mia atipicità molto probabilmente sta in questo. Più che nel fatto che tra vita a 4000 all'ora insonnia sono un po' più attivo della media dei miei coetanei.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa ipotetica lucidità della pianificazione è contraddittoria con l’atto di contrizione successivo alla scoperta che fa dichiarare, mentendo o no, la non consapevolezza delle conseguenze.
> Sospetto che la proclamazione di consapevolezza della pianificazione sia per molti uno stratagemma rassicurante sul quale ci si dà ragione tra traditori prima di essere scoperti.
> Dopo essere scoperti anche i traditori sono molto disorientati sia dalle reazioni del tradito, sia dalla scoperta che anche la propria reazione emotiva non è quella prevista.


Molto d’accordo sull’ultimo punto.
“Provare  per credere “


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Arci Arci... quando si parla con una persona si deve mettere in conto che almeno per il 50% dei casi il soggetto in questione sara’ un deficiente. Questo riguarda anche i traditi..così come i traditori .
> Quindi quando critichi alcune tipologie di traditi , probabilmente stai criticando quel famoso 50% (mi tengo bassa).. quindi che senso ha categorizzare un comportamento che non ha niente a che vedere con il   tradimento ? Anche qui ci sono traditori o amanti che hanno il quoziente intellettivo di un ‘ameba autistica .... ma che c’entra ?


In realtà non è esattamente così. Ho sempre visto gente con quozienti intellettivi manco malaccio chiudersi dentro gabbie sempre più strette a causa dell'ansia. Il problema è la comfort zone: quando ti tolgono i punti di riferimento ti chiudi a riccio in una realtà a te familiare rinunciando a opzioni E ovviamente anche ai ragionamenti che accompagnano le opzioni. Cominci a vivere al risparmio, per così dire. Per cui anche se sei un mezzo deficiente finisci per diventare un deficiente totale.
Poi figurati, sul fatto che la popolazione generale sia composta da polli in batteria sfondi una porta assolutamente spalancata!

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2019)

Giusto per tornare a Pat67... ancora non si è capito o non ha deciso cosa intende fare.
La sensazione è che si trovi nonostante tutto in uno stallo riflessivo...


----------



## Darietto (3 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> quoziente intellettivo di un ‘ameba autistica ....




mi sento di fare un appunto OT: ci sono diverse persone nello spettro autistico con quoziente intellettivo molto più alto della media. Al limite hanno problemi relazionali o di tipo percettivo (come gli asperger), ma a parte questo hanno un QI altrissimo.

Poi... guardate che continuare ad insinuare ed insistere su deficit intellettivi altrui in qualche modo è un po' come auto definirsi al di sopra, superiori e più intelligenti degli altri. Ma come diceva Dante: gli altri siamo noi.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Giusto per tornare a Pat67... ancora non si è capito o non ha deciso cosa intende fare.
> La sensazione è che si trovi nonostante tutto in uno stallo riflessivo...


Ha detto che vuole comunicare al tizio che per loro due non c'è futuro, no? Vediamo se questa sua risoluzione verrà diluita diventando nulla, oppure prenderà la forma di una separazione. Al momento i tempi Giocano un ruolo fondamentale. La mia sensazione che stia qui a cincischiare sul forum Per prendere tempo e non affrontare il tizio.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> mi sento di fare un appunto OT: ci sono diverse persone nello spettro autistico con quoziente intellettivo molto più alto della media. Al limite hanno problemi relazionali o di tipo percettivo (come gli asperger), ma a parte questo hanno un QI altrissimo.
> 
> Poi... guardate che continuare ad insinuare ed insistere su deficit intellettivi altrui in qualche modo è un po' come auto definirsi al di sopra, superiori e più intelligenti degli altri. Ma come diceva Dante: gli altri siamo noi.


Proprio Dante hai preso :rotfl:
Appena superi il livello wikipedia, vatti a vedere il canto XI del purgatorio. Che se c'era uno che si sentiva stocazzo era proprio lui!


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Proprio Dante hai preso :rotfl:
> Appena superi il livello wikipedia, vatti a vedere il canto XI del purgatorio. Che se c'era uno che si sentiva stocazzo era proprio lui!



:serpe:


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> :serpe:


Che ci devo fare, ho l'asperger.


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ha detto che vuole comunicare al tizio che per loro due non c'è futuro, no? Vediamo se questa sua risoluzione verrà diluita diventando nulla, oppure prenderà la forma di una separazione. Al momento i tempi Giocano un ruolo fondamentale. La mia sensazione che stia qui a cincischiare sul forum Per prendere tempo e non affrontare il tizio.



Lo avevo inteso, non per nulla l'ho chiamato stallo riflessivo, mi domandavo se era cambiato qualcosa...


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che ci devo fare, ho l'asperger.


Sei fetente, sai che con quella sindrome ci potrebbe anche scappare il Nobel...


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei fetente, sai che con quella sindrome ci potrebbe anche scappare il Nobel...


Sono troppo vecchio. Se vuoi il Nobel alla mia età devi cominciare a sbatterti intorno ai venticinque.


----------



## Vera (3 Gennaio 2019)

Gli insospettabili sono i più fetenti...


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> mi sento di fare un appunto OT: ci sono diverse persone nello spettro autistico con quoziente intellettivo molto più alto della media. Al limite hanno problemi relazionali o di tipo percettivo (come gli asperger), ma a parte questo hanno un QI altrissimo.
> 
> Poi... guardate che continuare ad insinuare ed insistere su deficit intellettivi altrui in qualche modo è un po' come auto definirsi al di sopra, superiori e più intelligenti degli altri. Ma come diceva Dante: gli altri siamo noi.


in genere non mi piace usare patologie per denigrare o deridere.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> in genere non mi piace usare patologie per denigrare o deridere.


vabè ma credo sia palese che vengono usate _ad cazzum_ e non per offendere chi ha patologie, è la stessa cosa che dire mongoloide come si faceva da bambini... oppure dire single caso umano sostituito al vecchio zitello/a. La sostanza è dire che sei inferiore rispetto alla società. Voler dare del minorato insomma.
Più che altro non ci vedo nulla di nuovo. Son cose stabili da oltre 40 anni.


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> vabè ma credo sia palese che vengono usate _ad cazzum_ e non per offendere chi ha patologie, *è la stessa cosa che dire mongoloide come si faceva da bambini.*.. oppure dire single caso umano sostituito al vecchio zitello/a. La sostanza è dire che sei inferiore rispetto alla società. Voler dare del minorato insomma.
> Più che altro non ci vedo nulla di nuovo. Son cose stabili da oltre 40 anni.


purtroppo non solo e lo trovo orrendo .per sostanza , non per questioni di politicamente corretto


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> mi sento di fare un appunto OT: ci sono diverse persone nello spettro autistico con quoziente intellettivo molto più alto della media. Al limite hanno problemi relazionali o di tipo percettivo (come gli asperger), ma a parte questo hanno un QI altrissimo.
> 
> Poi... guardate che continuare ad insinuare ed insistere su deficit intellettivi altrui in qualche modo è un po' come auto definirsi al di sopra, superiori e più intelligenti degli altri. Ma come diceva Dante: gli altri siamo noi.


Oh mamma...


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> vabè ma credo sia palese che vengono usate _ad cazzum_ e non per offendere chi ha patologie, è la stessa cosa che dire mongoloide come si faceva da bambini... oppure dire single caso umano sostituito al vecchio zitello/a. La sostanza è dire che sei inferiore rispetto alla società. Voler dare del minorato insomma.
> Più che altro non ci vedo nulla di nuovo. Son cose stabili da oltre 40 anni.


Mai avuto intenzione di offendere nessuno...lungi  da me.’ Il soggetto infatti  era l’ameba, non l’autismo.
Se ho offeso qualcuno ho offeso l’ameba.
Se qualcuno si è sentito offeso probabilmente ha volutamente spostato l’attenzione lontano dal soggetto. 
Ameba autistica e’ un organismo monocellulare che vive in un mondo tutto suo .... e’ l’ameba che ha un QI basso...non l’autistico .


----------



## Marjanna (3 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mai avuto intenzione di offendere nessuno...lungi  da me.’ Il soggetto infatti  era l’ameba, non l’autismo.
> Se ho offeso qualcuno ho offeso l’ameba.
> Se qualcuno si è sentito offeso probabilmente ha volutamente spostato l’attenzione lontano dal soggetto.
> Ameba autistica e’ un organismo monocellulare che vive in un mondo tutto suo .... e’ l’ameba che ha un QI basso...non l’autistico .


Si è capito benissimo che non volevi offendere persone realmente affette da autismo


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si è capito benissimo che non volevi offendere persone realmente affette da autismo


Menomale !  Mi sarebbe dispiaciuto davvero molto .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si è capito benissimo che non volevi offendere persone realmente affette da autismo





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Menomale !  Mi sarebbe dispiaciuto davvero molto .


Anche perché le offese qui si sprecano.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mai avuto intenzione di offendere nessuno...lungi  da me.’ Il soggetto infatti  era l’ameba, non l’autismo.
> Se ho offeso qualcuno ho offeso l’ameba.
> Se qualcuno si è sentito offeso probabilmente ha volutamente spostato l’attenzione lontano dal soggetto.
> Ameba autistica e’ un organismo monocellulare che vive in un mondo tutto suo .... e’ l’ameba che ha un QI basso...non l’autistico .


Premesso che l'ameba non ha QI, essendo un organismo monocelullare, dico: ma che ti stai a giustificare? Mi sembra un inchino al ferale politically correct...


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Premesso che l'ameba non ha QI, essendo un organismo monocelullare, dico: ma che ti stai a giustificare? Mi sembra un inchino al ferale politically correct...


Dai, si cercava di rendere l’idea...non farmi il puntiglioso pure tu


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> in genere non mi piace usare patologie per denigrare o deridere.


Anche perché già stai messa male di tuo.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Oh mamma...


Parlavamo di popolazione generale? E di riflesso di Pavlov no? :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Parlavamo di popolazione generale? E di riflesso di Pavlov no? :rotfl:


Hahahahhah


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche perché già stai messa male di tuo.


 e dai siamo ancora in clima di festa .


----------



## stany (4 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È tutto quello l’orrore del tradimento e dire che questa pianificazione è un valore è come considerare giusto imprigionare chi ruba una mela e non chi fa inside trading o scatole cinesi finanziarie.


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mai avuto intenzione di offendere nessuno...lungi  da me.’ Il soggetto infatti  era l’ameba, non l’autismo.
> Se ho offeso qualcuno ho offeso l’ameba.
> Se qualcuno si è sentito offeso probabilmente ha volutamente spostato l’attenzione lontano dal soggetto.
> Ameba autistica e’ un organismo monocellulare che vive in un mondo tutto suo .... e’ l’ameba che ha un QI basso...non l’autistico .


Ma l'ameba "normale" invece ?


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ma l'ameba "normale" invece ?


Perché, pensi che quella autistica non sia normale ?
;-)


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché, pensi che quella autistica non sia normale ?
> ;-)


Che increscioso cul de sac!


----------



## Darietto (4 Gennaio 2019)

sembra il campionato nazionale di arrampicata sugli specchi :mexican::sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché, pensi che quella autistica non sia normale ?
> ;-)


ma non so se esiste l ameba autistica
credo che esista l'ameba.
Scientificamente parlando non ne trovo traccia, sicuramente non ho cercato bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Premesso che l'ameba non ha QI, essendo un organismo monocelullare, dico: ma che ti stai a giustificare? Mi sembra un inchino al ferale politically correct...


quindi autistico era un esercizio di stile, ok.


----------



## Darietto (4 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Proprio Dante hai preso :rotfl:
> Appena superi il livello wikipedia, vatti a vedere il canto XI del purgatorio. Che se c'era uno che si sentiva stocazzo era proprio lui!


Livello wikipedia...livello D'Urso, riflesso di pavlov ecc.   Lo sai vero che ti esprimi in modo preconfezionato. Usi termini "colti" come maschere per nascondere l'aspetto banale dei tuoi commenti. :carneval:


*Gli altri siamo noi *era una canzone di Tozzi (conosci proprio bene Dante  :singleeye

p.s. preferisco shakespeare a (pe)Dante studiato 20 anni fa al liceo e dimenticato da tempo (questo è un mio personalissimo pensiero).


----------



## Darietto (4 Gennaio 2019)

è partito doppio messaggio.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Livello wikipedia...livello D'Urso, riflesso di pavlov ecc.   Lo sai vero che ti esprimi in modo preconfezionato. Usi termini "colti" come maschere per nascondere l'aspetto banale dei tuoi commenti. :carneval:
> 
> 
> *Gli altri siamo noi *era una canzone di Tozzi (conosci proprio bene Dante  :singleeye
> ...


Sai che spostare il confronto dialettico dall'argomento all'interlocutore cercando di sminuirlo senza elementi concreti a cui appoggiarsi, dimostra soltanto di non avere cartucce da sparare? Più o meno come attaccare un pippone sesquipedale sulle sindromi varie perché non si è in grado di rispondere nel merito del topic. Conoscevo diversi imbecilli che utilizzavano questa tecnica, pensa che uno particolarmente più stupido degli altri si è stracciato le vesti per mesi quando gli scrissi che, qualora fosse crepato, avrei dato una passata di Napisan per evitare contagi.
Comunque paragonare Dante a Shakespeare è grosso modo come paragonare Umberto Tozzi a Mozart. Capisco che per approcciarsi a Dante tocchi studiare un po' di più del famigerato livello wikipedia, però ti potresti levare magari qualche soddisfazione In più, rispetto a googlare cose a caso.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi autistico era un esercizio di stile, ok.


Ma anche se non lo fosse stato, un sonoro sticazzi no?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e dai siamo ancora in clima di festa .


E quindi? Mica è periodo di saldi.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahahahhah


Ok. L'ho fatta ridere, il più è fatto. Che fai stasera?


----------



## stany (4 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Non esistono regole ma persone e situazioni. Mentre mi prendo le mie responsabilità per la fine del mio matrimonio e del tradimento di mio marito, ora la situazione e’ diversa. Non ho colpe credetemi. Ho di fronte un traditore seriale che ama le donne e si cerca le situazioni per gonfiare il suo io. Analisi cruda e semplice, per questo appuntavo che non sono necessari voli pindarici. Gli parlero’ , mettendogli davanti cio’ che so . Non riesco a fare finta di niente , tutte le volte che mi si avvicina ( e lo fa spesso) mi viene il voltastomaco.


E allora sei arrivata al capolinea.Non devi preservare alcunché,se ho ben capito: figli , mutui, progetti. Non ti sposterebbe una virgola affrancarti da lui.Perché vivere nell'attesa della reiterazione?
Devi solo superare la voglia di rivincita (volerlo umiliare...) che ancora ti lega in modo insano con lui che, ti intorterebbe ulteriormente nel confronto.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> E allora sei arrivata al capolinea.Non devi preservare alcunché,se ho ben capito: figli , mutui, progetti. Non ti sposterebbe una virgola affrancarti da lui.Perché vivere nell'attesa della reiterazione?
> Devi solo superare la voglia di rivincita (volerlo umiliare...) che ancora ti lega in modo insano con lui che, ti intorterebbe ulteriormente nel confronto.


Paura di stare soli? Guarda che come molla Mica è male.


----------



## Pat67 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Rieccomi qui. Bene l’ ho affrontato. Ho poco tempo adesso e vi aggiornerò meglio dopo. Ho semplicemente detto la verità. Non ha certo negato l’ evidenza e si e’ ,come da copione, prostrato , scusato, ammesso la debolezza. Niente sesso, solo un bacio. Va be’ facciamo finta di credegli . Chiaramente e anche qui come da copione non vuole perdermi , vuole stare con me etc etc... Non sono ingenua e, a questo punto nemmeno sognatrice. Sta a me adesso decidere. Potete immaginare la mia confusione e il mio stato d’animo. Che si fa in questo casi? Leggerò i vostri commenti utili almeno per condividere questo tormento. Sono persona forte e comunque vada si va avanti . Grazie dell’ ascolto.


----------



## Darietto (4 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sai che spostare il confronto dialettico dall'argomento all'interlocutore cercando di sminuirlo senza elementi concreti a cui appoggiarsi, dimostra soltanto di non avere cartucce da sparare? Più o meno come attaccare un pippone sesquipedale sulle sindromi varie perché non si è in grado di rispondere nel merito del topic. Conoscevo diversi imbecilli che utilizzavano questa tecnica, pensa che uno particolarmente più stupido degli altri si è stracciato le vesti per mesi quando gli scrissi che, qualora fosse crepato, avrei dato una passata di Napisan per evitare contagi.
> *Comunque paragonare Dante a Shakespeare è grosso modo come paragonare Umberto Tozzi a Mozart*. Capisco che per approcciarsi a Dante tocchi studiare un po' di più del famigerato livello wikipedia, però ti potresti levare magari qualche soddisfazione In più, rispetto a googlare cose a caso.


Preconfezionato, appunto. 

Nella sostanza quello che hai scritto non significa nulla e non è nemmeno coerente con il mio commento. 

Già che peschi termini a caso dal vocabolario o frasi prese da internet, almeno cercali con un nesso al discorso, senza inserire frasi e parole ad effetto così alla carlona giusto per apparire intelligente. 

per il neretto...lo sai che non stiamo parlando di giocatori di calcio o di personaggi tv, vero? :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma anche se non lo fosse stato, un sonoro sticazzi no?


Posso aggiungerci pure un sticazzi ma i voli pindarici li trovo inutili.
Spiegare una piccola caduta di stile a che pro?
C'e' stata, bon, fine.


----------



## stany (4 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Paura di stare soli? Guarda che come molla Mica è male.


Si deve rimettere sul mercato. Con tutti i rischi connessi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E quindi? Mica è periodo di saldi.


e invece si, sono iniziati eccome!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui. Bene l’ ho affrontato. Ho poco tempo adesso e vi aggiornerò meglio dopo. Ho semplicemente detto la verità. Non ha certo negato l’ evidenza e si e’ ,come da copione, prostrato , scusato, ammesso la debolezza. Niente sesso, solo un bacio. Va be’ facciamo finta di credegli . Chiaramente e anche qui come da copione non vuole perdermi , vuole stare con me etc etc... Non sono ingenua e, a questo punto nemmeno sognatrice. Sta a me adesso decidere. Potete immaginare la mia confusione e il mio stato d’animo. Che si fa in questo casi? Leggerò i vostri commenti utili almeno per condividere questo tormento. Sono persona forte e comunque vada si va avanti . Grazie dell’ ascolto.


 non si fa niente, o si da un taglio netto senza guardarsi indietro.
O si sta nella storia cosciente di non essere unica, ma di comodo. E magari ti prendi spazi per guardarti intorno e vedere se trovi una persona migliore, poi gli dai il ben servito. A mali estremi......
Proprio perché non è facile ripartire, sfruttarlo anche tu.
Esci conosci nuova gente è intanto te lo tieni in mancanza d'altro, con la coscienza che lui è seriale quindi ritieniti libera.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> piccola caduta di stile.


...
[video=youtube;sdqNxKWOAHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdqNxKWOAHc[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui. Bene l’ ho affrontato. Ho poco tempo adesso e vi aggiornerò meglio dopo. Ho semplicemente detto la verità. Non ha certo negato l’ evidenza e si e’ ,come da copione, prostrato , scusato, ammesso la debolezza. Niente sesso, solo un bacio. Va be’ facciamo finta di credegli . Chiaramente e anche qui come da copione non vuole perdermi , vuole stare con me etc etc... Non sono ingenua e, a questo punto nemmeno sognatrice. Sta a me adesso decidere. Potete immaginare la mia confusione e il mio stato d’animo. Che si fa in questo casi? Leggerò i vostri commenti utili almeno per condividere questo tormento. Sono persona forte e comunque vada si va avanti . Grazie dell’ ascolto.


Lui ha fatto la sua parte.
Tu mi sembri propensa a tenertelo, ben sapendo che non e' stata ne la prima, ne l ultima volta.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...
> [video=youtube;sdqNxKWOAHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdqNxKWOAHc[/video]


miiii hai scomodato il Franci!!!

ciao bellezzo


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui. Bene l’ ho affrontato. Ho poco tempo adesso e vi aggiornerò meglio dopo. Ho semplicemente detto la verità. Non ha certo negato l’ evidenza e si e’ ,come da copione, prostrato , scusato, ammesso la debolezza. Niente sesso, solo un bacio. Va be’ facciamo finta di credegli . Chiaramente e anche qui come da copione non vuole perdermi , vuole stare con me etc etc... Non sono ingenua e, a questo punto nemmeno sognatrice. Sta a me adesso decidere. Potete immaginare la mia confusione e il mio stato d’animo. Che si fa in questo casi? Leggerò i vostri commenti utili almeno per condividere questo tormento. Sono persona forte e comunque vada si va avanti . Grazie dell’ ascolto.


Che si fa? Che fingerai di credergli....e  che quando tornera’ dal suo appuntamento di lavoro e tu ti sarai logorata per un paio di giorni lui ti rassicurerà e d’ora in poi, facendosi più furbo, cancellerà sempre le sue tracce . Tu non sbircerai più nel terrore di trovare altro e poco a poco ti convincerai che non c’e’ altro da trovare....ma rimarrai sempre sulla corda quel giusto che serve ad alimentsre una certa dipendenza...
E vissero tutti felici e contenti .


----------



## Marjanna (4 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui. Bene l’ ho affrontato. Ho poco tempo adesso e vi aggiornerò meglio dopo. Ho semplicemente detto la verità. Non ha certo negato l’ evidenza e si e’ ,come da copione, prostrato , scusato, ammesso la debolezza. Niente sesso, solo un bacio. Va be’ facciamo finta di credegli . Chiaramente e anche qui come da copione non vuole perdermi , vuole stare con me etc etc... Non sono ingenua e, a questo punto nemmeno sognatrice. Sta a me adesso decidere. Potete immaginare la mia confusione e il mio stato d’animo. Che si fa in questo casi? Leggerò i vostri commenti utili almeno per condividere questo tormento. Sono persona forte e comunque vada si va avanti . Grazie dell’ ascolto.


In questi casi devi sentire quello che senti tu dentro di te.
L'hai spesso giustificato vista la sua età. Potremmo sperare che tra qualche anno si smorza? Magari gli si abbassano i livelli di testosterone? E' un buon compagno in ogni senso quando è presente? E' veramente presente? 
Valuterei quel che ti dice Jacaranda specialmente riguardo il sentirsi sempre sulla corda e l'alimentare dipendenza. Alla lunga son cose che non fan tanto bene alla salute. Ecco, penserei alla tua salute. Guarda come ti senti in funzione della sua presenza o assenza. Dove stai più serena.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che si fa? Che fingerai di credergli....e  che  quando tornera’ dal suo appuntamento di lavoro e tu ti sarai logorata  per un paio di giorni lui ti rassicurerà e d’ora in poi, facendosi più  furbo, cancellerà sempre le sue tracce . Tu non sbircerai più nel  terrore di trovare altro e poco a poco ti convincerai che non c’e’ altro  da trovare....ma rimarrai sempre sulla corda quel giusto che serve ad  alimentsre una certa dipendenza...
> E vissero tutti felici e contenti .


Per la serie "essere sinceri paga sempre..." alla faccia del buon insegnamento cristiano, che tristezza...


----------



## Rosarose (4 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui. Bene l’ ho affrontato. Ho poco tempo adesso e vi aggiornerò meglio dopo. Ho semplicemente detto la verità. Non ha certo negato l’ evidenza e si e’ ,come da copione, prostrato , scusato, ammesso la debolezza. Niente sesso, solo un bacio. Va be’ facciamo finta di credegli . Chiaramente e anche qui come da copione non vuole perdermi , vuole stare con me etc etc... Non sono ingenua e, a questo punto nemmeno sognatrice. Sta a me adesso decidere. Potete immaginare la mia confusione e il mio stato d’animo. Che si fa in questo casi? Leggerò i vostri commenti utili almeno per condividere questo tormento. Sono persona forte e comunque vada si va avanti . Grazie dell’ ascolto.


Datti tempo, prendi dentro di te le dovute distanze, e senza fretta analizza, la risposta al da farsi la potrai trovare solo tu, se sei donna che ha già affrontato prove nella vita, se sei forte abbastanza, farai la scelta giusta!
In bocca al lupo e un abbraccio  

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> miiii hai scomodato il Franci!!!
> 
> ciao bellezzo


:kiss:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Non ha certo negato l’ evidenza e si e’ ,come da copione, prostrato , scusato, ammesso la debolezza. Niente sesso, solo un bacio. Va be’ facciamo finta di credegli . Chiaramente e anche qui come da copione non vuole perdermi , vuole stare con me etc etc... Non sono ingenua e, a questo punto nemmeno sognatrice. Sta a me adesso decidere. Potete immaginare la mia confusione e il mio stato d’animo. Che si fa in questo casi? .


...
[video=youtube;9RjTlfVSZk4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RjTlfVSZk4[/video]


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2019)

Pat hai sciorinato tutto il corollario delle reazioni standard in questi casi... qui più che pensare a come reagire mi domanderei cosa voglio.  
Se vuoi scegli di valutare il suo comportamento, puoi  semplicemente non fare sceneggiate e nel frattempo guardarti intorno, potresti anche trovare chi possa sostituirlo un po' più degnamente... oppure gli dai i benservito perchè tanto non hai alcuna garanzia che non accada di nuovo...
Decidi tu se stare in un limbo di attesa speranzosa, fartelo stare bene perchè ha qualità che compensano le sue "trasferte orizzontali" o decidere che ti meriti un rapporto che abbia almeno il presupposto di una affidabilità.  
Io credo che non tradire mai sia una delle eventualità più rare che accadono in una coppia, ma chi non si fa beccare, al netto della valurazione che ne possiamo dare, almeno non crea tormenti e problemi al/la partner... 
Certo è che se si salva un rapporto compromesso da una simile scoperta, eventuali altre "conoscenze" saranno occultate in modo totale, quindi l'unica differenza sarà che metà della loro godibilità dovrà pagare un prezzo alla prudenza.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Preconfezionato, appunto.
> 
> Nella sostanza quello che hai scritto non significa nulla e non è nemmeno coerente con il mio commento.
> 
> ...


Certo. Scusami ma interagire con te (ed eventuali  pasdaran retrostanti), è svilente. Hai vinto l'ignore.


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Posso aggiungerci pure un sticazzi ma i voli pindarici li trovo inutili.
> Spiegare una piccola caduta di stile a che pro?
> C'e' stata, bon, fine.


Chi è invece Trovo molto utile questa caduta di stile per valutare quei soggetti sensibilissimi che tritano i coglioni gli altri portando regolarmente la discussione lontano dagli spunti stimolanti per impantanarsi su inutili questioni di stile. Un po' Come Il PD con le unioni civili. Alla fine non è nient'altro che una luce che disvela una sostanziale mancanza di argomenti. Per cui ben vengano quelle che tu chiami cadute di stile.
Soprattutto se portati avanti da gente che di stile ne ha da vendere. E da cui sarebbe bene imparare. 


stany ha detto:


> Si deve rimettere sul mercato. Con tutti i rischi connessi.


Ovvio


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e invece si, sono iniziati eccome!!!!


Davvero?


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Pat hai sciorinato tutto il corollario delle reazioni standard in questi casi... qui più che pensare a come reagire mi domanderei cosa voglio.
> Se vuoi scegli di valutare il suo comportamento, puoi  semplicemente non fare sceneggiate e nel frattempo guardarti intorno, potresti anche trovare chi possa sostituirlo un po' più degnamente... oppure gli dai i benservito perchè tanto non hai alcuna garanzia che non accada di nuovo...
> Decidi tu se stare in un limbo di attesa speranzosa, fartelo stare bene perchè ha qualità che compensano le sue "trasferte orizzontali" o decidere che ti meriti un rapporto che abbia almeno il presupposto di una affidabilità.
> Io credo che non tradire mai sia una delle eventualità più rare che accadono in una coppia, ma chi non si fa beccare, al netto della valurazione che ne possiamo dare, almeno non crea tormenti e problemi al/la partner...
> Certo è che se si salva un rapporto compromesso da una simile scoperta, eventuali altre "conoscenze" saranno occultate in modo totale, quindi l'unica differenza sarà che metà della loro godibilità dovrà pagare un prezzo alla prudenza.


Un sessantenne scapolone da sempre che tradisce e fa il piacione a destra e a manca non rientra nella fattispecie del “ in un rapporto è raro non tradire...”  ma  del “finché c’e’ vita c’e speranza...” . Mi da più l’idea di quello che in una casa di riposo , col catetere, appena si gira la compagna..gli viene da toccare il culo all’infermiera.
C’e di buono che per coerenza non ha mai deciso di metter su famiglia e anche ora che è in un rapporto di coppia stabile, non ha alcuna responsabilità diretta nei confronti dei figli di lei e ne vive solo la parte ludica. Chiamalo scemo.
Lui E’ cosi...prendere o lasciare .
Il fatto che lei non abbia istintivamente chiesto “anche se solo per un bacio...cosa ti ha spinto a farlo?” , significa che lei sa perfettamente che lui è di quel tipo lì . 
Questa consapevolezza ti fa vivere comunque male tutto il resto .... a meno di essere davvero molto distaccata emotivamente (tipo Franca Valeri col suo “cretinetti”, per intenderci ....”).
Dipende tutto da cosa lei è in grado di sopportare l. Chiaramente il fatto che lei abbia accanto un bell’uomo brillante e abbia già alle spalle un matrimonio fallito ... la porta a valutare col retrocranio, anche di tenerselo perché è meglio di niente o di uno magari fedele ma meno performante ... sta facendo banalmente un’analisi costi benefici. 
Sappiamo tutti come andrà a finire ...e se a lei va bene, contenti tutti .


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un sessantenne scapolone da sempre che tradisce e fa il piccione a destra e a manca non rientra nella fattispecie del “ in un rapporto è raro non tradire...”  ma  del “finché c’e’ vita c’e speranza...” . Mi da più l’idea di quello che in una casa di riposo , col catetere, appena si gira la compagna..gli viene da toccare il culo all’infermiera.
> C’e di buono che per coerenza non ha mai deciso di metter su famiglia e anche ora che è in un rapporto di coppia stabile, non ha alcuna responsabilità diretta nei confronti dei figli di lei e ai vive solo la parte ludicaq. Chiamalo scemo.
> Lui E’ cosi...prendere o lasciare .
> Il fatto che lei non abbia istintivamente chiesto “anche se solo per un bacio...cosa ti ha spinto a farlo?” , significa che lei sa perfettamente che lui è di quel tipo lì .
> ...


Guarda che fare il piccione con tutte, a Roma diremmo il provola, non è automaticamente precondizione della consumazione del tradimento. Io Diffido molto più delle acque chete.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che fare il piccione con tutte, a Roma diremmo il provola, non è automaticamente precondizione della consumazione del tradimento. Io Diffido molto più delle acque chete.


Hahaha...intendevo piacione...
Ma secondo me lui tradisce se può ...è della scuola “ogni lasciata è persa ...”... certo, la conquista gli piace ..ma c’è lo vedi che si tira indietro se la lei si turno gli si smutanda davanti ? 
Poi ci sono anche le acque chete che, sono d’accordo, giocando sotto traccia ...accumulano più punti.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo. Scusami ma interagire con te (ed eventuali  pasdaran retrostanti), è svilente. Hai vinto l'ignore.
> 
> Chi è invece Trovo molto utile questa caduta di stile per valutare quei soggetti sensibilissimi che tritano i coglioni gli altri portando regolarmente la discussione lontano dagli spunti stimolanti per impantanarsi su inutili questioni di stile. Un po' Come Il PD con le unioni civili. Alla fine non è nient'altro che una luce che disvela una sostanziale mancanza di argomenti. Per cui ben vengano quelle che tu chiami cadute di stile.
> Soprattutto se portati avanti da gente che di stile ne ha da vendere. E da cui sarebbe bene imparare.
> ...


 my god!!!!!

non so che altro dirti perche' la fuffa puzza  ciao bello.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> E allora sei arrivata al capolinea.Non devi preservare alcunché,se ho ben capito: figli , mutui, progetti. Non ti sposterebbe una virgola affrancarti da lui.Perché vivere nell'attesa della reiterazione?
> Devi solo superare la voglia di rivincita (volerlo umiliare...) che ancora ti lega in modo insano con lui che, ti intorterebbe ulteriormente nel confronto.


Molte persone reagiscono con rabbia per neutralizzare il dolore.
La rabbia porta a pensare a vendette e a umiliazioni perché il tradimento è vissuto come umiliazione.
Io non vedo umiliazione per il traditore, semmai si è umiliato il traditore, e non reagisco con rabbia e mi tengo il dolore.
Ma sono tutte reazioni individuali e ognuno segue il proprio sentire.
Io tendo a sconsigliare vendette perché a mente serena portano umiliazione vera.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui. Bene l’ ho affrontato. Ho poco tempo adesso e vi aggiornerò meglio dopo. Ho semplicemente detto la verità. Non ha certo negato l’ evidenza e si e’ ,come da copione, prostrato , scusato, ammesso la debolezza. Niente sesso, solo un bacio. Va be’ facciamo finta di credegli . Chiaramente e anche qui come da copione non vuole perdermi , vuole stare con me etc etc... Non sono ingenua e, a questo punto nemmeno sognatrice. Sta a me adesso decidere. Potete immaginare la mia confusione e il mio stato d’animo. Che si fa in questo casi? Leggerò i vostri commenti utili almeno per condividere questo tormento. Sono persona forte e comunque vada si va avanti . Grazie dell’ ascolto.


A me sembra che il suo atteggiamento abbia confermato che tiene a te e sarà ancora più simile all’uomo che vuoi. In fondo non ti interessa granché qualcosa accaduto con una donna che vive altrove. Ti interessano di più le conferme che ti ha dato.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Posso aggiungerci pure un sticazzi ma i voli pindarici li trovo inutili.
> Spiegare una piccola caduta di stile a che pro?
> C'e' stata, bon, fine.


Fiamma considerare rilevante una caduta di stile con le offese che sono state profuse qui e ancora vengono distribuite con gioia, mi sembra abbastanza buffo.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahaha...intendevo piacione...
> Ma secondo me lui tradisce se può ...è della scuola “ogni lasciata è persa ...”... certo, la conquista gli piace ..ma c’è lo vedi che si tira indietro se la lei si turno gli si smutanda davanti ?
> Poi ci sono anche le acque chete che, sono d’accordo, giocando sotto traccia ...accumulano più punti.


Ma figurati, sai quanti provoloni non hanno fiducia sufficiente nei propri mezzi fisici? Si fanno fare il massaggino al ego, e finisce lì. L'acqua cheta normalmente utilizza il matrimonio come campo base per andare al sodo, sempre salvaguardando le apparenze. Onestamente facendo parte della categoria so di che parlo...


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> my god!!!!!
> 
> non so che altro dirti perche' la fuffa puzza  ciao bello.


La fuffa non puzza. Resta il fatto che molto spesso ci vuole che la sostanza prevalga sulla forma. Altrimenti tutte queste coscienze addormentate non dico svegliarsi, ma nemmeno un fremito.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fiamma considerare rilevante una caduta di stile con le offese che sono state profuse qui e ancora vengono distribuite con gioia, mi sembra abbastanza buffo.


non ho detto che e' rilevante.
Ho detto che spiegare di averlo fatto come intercalare e' irrilevante.
lo ha scritto? bon, chiusa li , stare a giustificarsi mi sembra piu' incisivo che averlo scritto.

il concetto e' diverso.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La fuffa non puzza. Resta il fatto che molto spesso ci vuole che la sostanza prevalga sulla forma. Altrimenti tutte queste coscienze addormentate non dico svegliarsi, ma nemmeno un fremito.


e si svegliano per questo?
annamo bene; 
siam proprio messi male


----------



## Lara3 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che il suo atteggiamento abbia confermato che tiene a te e sarà ancora più simile all’uomo che vuoi. In fondo non ti interessa granché qualcosa accaduto con una donna che vive altrove. Ti interessano di più le conferme che ti ha dato.


Mi sono persa qualcosa: ma che conferme le ha dato ?
Secondo me c’è stato molto più di un bacio.
Bisogna vedere se à Pat sta bene.


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi sono persa qualcosa: ma che conferme le ha dato ?
> Secondo me c’è stato molto più di un bacio.
> Bisogna vedere se à Pat sta bene.



Ammesso che lei sappia veramente come è andata, siamo sempre al palo del "o mi sta bene o lo sfanculo".
Qui ognuno palesa più o meno cosa farebbe, ma é Pat che sta nella pelle della situazione, e forse ha tanti dubbi perchè in qualche modo vorrebbe salvare la parte che in fondo le è stata bene fino ad ora... 
Se non fosse così non ne staremmo neppure a discutere.  
Lei ha detto che trova inaccettabile quello che lui ha fatto, il che non significa che sia inaccettabile lui...


----------



## Pat67 (4 Gennaio 2019)

L’ ho messo sotto torchio con razionalità, senza rabbia. Gli ho chiesto spiegazioni, dettagli , emozioni , l’ ho fatto mettere a nudo. Da allora non mi molla un attimo quasi ad asfissiarmi. Non vuole perdermi, ma questo non basta per me. Non l’ ho cacciato di casa , non ne ho avuto il coraggio, altresi’ non sono certa di volere infilarmi in un tunnel che gia conosco. Gli voglio bene e davvero paradossalmente siamo una coppia affiatatissima sotto molti punti di vista. Peccato che il suo ormone non collimi con il mio mio modo di concepire un rapporto. Faccio scorrere i giorni dando retta alle mie emozioni ma sara’ molto dura. Mi conosco , il perdono ha effetti nel breve , poi svanisce .....


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo. Scusami ma interagire con te (ed eventuali  pasdaran retrostanti), è svilente. Hai vinto l'ignore.
> 
> Chi è invece Trovo molto utile questa caduta di stile per valutare quei soggetti sensibilissimi che tritano i coglioni gli altri portando regolarmente la discussione lontano dagli spunti stimolanti per impantanarsi su inutili questioni di stile. Un po' Come Il PD con le unioni civili. Alla fine non è nient'altro che una luce che disvela una sostanziale mancanza di argomenti. Per cui ben vengano quelle che tu chiami cadute di stile.
> Soprattutto se portati avanti da gente che di stile ne ha da vendere. E da cui sarebbe bene imparare.
> ...


ufficialmente domani, ma già oggi sottobanco li facevano


----------



## Marjanna (4 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ammesso che lei sappia veramente come è andata, siamo sempre al palo del "o mi sta bene o lo sfanculo".
> Qui ognuno palesa più o meno cosa farebbe, ma é Pat che sta nella pelle della situazione, e forse ha tanti dubbi perchè in qualche modo vorrebbe salvare la parte che in fondo le è stata bene fino ad ora...
> Se non fosse così non ne staremmo neppure a discutere.
> Lei ha detto che trova inaccettabile quello che lui ha fatto, il che non significa che sia inaccettabile lui...


E' facile per chi legge dire o ti va bene o lo sfanculi, quando te la vivi sulla pelle sai benissimo che non è così, ci sono tempi ben diversi dalla decisione di un nanosecondo. 
Non ci sono forse A o forse B, ma un mazzo di carte che ti scorre davanti velocissimo e tu fai tremila combinazioni cercando di ricomporre la realtà che hai vissuto, cercando dove eri tu in mezzo a quelle carte, dove era l'altro, come era quello che credevi di vedere che ora è tutto da rivedere, e giri e giri le carte finchè non troverai la combinazione per te. Perchè in mezzo c'è ben di più di un tradimento, c'è il tuo vissuto, la tua personalità, e se non risistemi quella non se ne viene fuori.



Pat67 ha detto:


> L’ ho messo sotto torchio con razionalità, senza  rabbia. Gli ho chiesto spiegazioni, dettagli , emozioni , l’ ho fatto  mettere a nudo. Da allora non mi molla un attimo quasi ad asfissiarmi.  Non vuole perdermi, ma questo non basta per me. Non l’ ho cacciato di  casa , non ne ho avuto il coraggio, altresi’ non sono certa di volere  infilarmi in un tunnel che gia conosco. Gli voglio bene e davvero  paradossalmente siamo una coppia affiatatissima sotto molti punti di  vista. Peccato che il suo ormone non collimi con il mio mio modo di  concepire un rapporto. Faccio scorrere i giorni dando retta alle mie  emozioni ma sara’ molto dura. Mi conosco , il perdono ha effetti nel  breve , poi svanisce .....


Ti ha conquista così quando vi siete conosciuti? Con un bombardamento d'amore quasi asfissiante?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi sono persa qualcosa: ma che conferme le ha dato ?
> Secondo me c’è stato molto più di un bacio.
> Bisogna vedere se à Pat sta bene.


Le ha detto che vuole stare con lei.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti ha conquista così quando vi siete conosciuti? Con un bombardamento d'amore quasi asfissiante?


Madò che ansia


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> "o mi sta bene o lo sfanculo".


Che si chiamano anche rapporti di forza


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madò che ansia


Ti fa ansia che scrivo?


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> È' semplicemente sbadato e poco furbo . Ha il pin sul cellulare che regolarmente spegne di notte. Peccato che conosca anche il suo pin di sblocco o,tre che di accesso. Solo in questo sono più scaltra di lui ahime


Posto che lui è un piccione, tu sei pronta ad affrontarlo? La rabbia ottenebra la mente. Fallo frigido pacatoque animo. Non capirò mai la pressapocaggine di certe persone. Portare a letto una amante è di una semplicità sconcertante. Farlo in modalità stealth è raro visti i post qui. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...impeccabile mica tanto.
> Se tiene sul cel messaggi di questo tipo direi più poco attento e sciatto. A mio modo di vedere.
> 
> Quanto mai...bah, hai avuto, mi par di capire, conferma di qualcosa che avevi già annusato ma catalogato come chiacchiere da bar.
> ...


Est modus in rebus. I agree!

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti fa ansia che scrivo?


Ma no! Mi fa ansia uno che ti stalkera finché non ottiene quello che vuole


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Posto che lui è un piccione, tu sei pronta ad affrontarlo? La rabbia ottenebra la mente. Fallo frigido pacatoque animo. Non capirò mai la pressapocaggine di certe persone. Portare a letto una amante è di una semplicità sconcertante. Farlo in modalità stealth è raro visti i post qui.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ciao vecchio satiro. Il problema è che qui hai raccolto il lato patologico della vita extra-coniugale. Se uno entra qua è perché qualche casino lo ha fatto. Non è mica un caso se chi se la vive bene, viene di solito accolto con ostilità.


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao vecchio satiro. Il problema è che qui hai raccolto il lato patologico della vita extra-coniugale. Se uno entra qua è perché qualche casino lo ha fatto. Non è mica un caso se chi se la vive bene, viene di solito accolto con ostilità.


Ciao Arci sono ad Aspen buon anno a te e a tutti. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (5 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> L’ ho messo sotto torchio con razionalità, senza rabbia. Gli ho chiesto spiegazioni, dettagli , emozioni , l’ ho fatto mettere a nudo. Da allora non mi molla un attimo quasi ad asfissiarmi. Non vuole perdermi, ma questo non basta per me. Non l’ ho cacciato di casa , non ne ho avuto il coraggio, altresi’ non sono certa di volere infilarmi in un tunnel che gia conosco. Gli voglio bene e davvero paradossalmente siamo una coppia affiatatissima sotto molti punti di vista. Peccato che il suo ormone non collimi con il mio mio modo di concepire un rapporto. Faccio scorrere i giorni dando retta alle mie emozioni ma sara’ molto dura. Mi conosco , il perdono ha effetti nel breve , poi svanisce .....


Per me il nodo non credo sarebbe il perdono (che, se perdono è, non ha assolutamente effetti nel breve perché in realtà è risolutorio).
Ma la perdita di fiducia. 

E il fatto di volere o meno vivere accanto ad una persona, che ha sentito l’esigenza ed è stata capace di tradirmi, avendo il pensiero che potrebbe farlo ancora. 

Perché, ammesso e non concesso di riuscire ad andare oltre all’accaduto, non è detto che si riesca ancora a vivere serenamente quella relazione. 

Ma è tutto soggettivo e solo tu puoi sapere quali sono le tue caratteristiche e cosa vuoi.

Banalmente è calcolare il saldo mettendo a confronto i dare e avere di un rapporto. 
Peccato che non tutti riescono a fare bene i conti e a capire se c’è utile o perdita, il che si traduce nel buttare via qualcosa che valeva la pena vivere o sprecare un sacco di tempo ed energie stando intimamente male.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no! Mi fa ansia uno che ti stalkera finché non ottiene quello che vuole


E' periodo di ferie ora. Chi tiene famiglia ha tanti pranzi e cene in questo periodo, non gli avanza tanto tempo.. :mexican:
Battute a parte spero fluisca via. Anche perchè ne ho di cui pensare (sai quando la solitudine non è in testa immaginifica ma è quella oggettiva devi per forza rialzarti e continuare a grattare anche se ti si consumano le unghie).
Comunque grazie al forum di avermi sopportato. Quando mi sono iscritta non sapevo l'unico amministratore attivo fosse [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] che si è dovuto smazziare i miei poemi oltre tutti gli altri post del periodo. :uhoh:


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che si chiamano anche rapporti di forza


Infatti e quando ho chiuso scrivendo che può non starle bene ciò che ha fatto ma automaticamente non significa che non le stia bene lui, anche per come è stata la loro storia, questo intendevo, il vissuto pregresso ha sempre una valenza ed ognuno decide cosa sia giusto salvare o buttare.  Se non ci fosse stato un pregresso importante e convincente non esisterebbe questa situazione di stallo...


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se non ci fosse stato un pregresso importante e convincente non esisterebbe questa situazione di stallo...


O dei crateri emotivi da colmare da parte di lei.


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' periodo di ferie ora. Chi tiene famiglia ha tanti pranzi e cene in questo periodo, non gli avanza tanto tempo.. :mexican: Battute a parte spero fluisca via. Anche perchè ne ho di cui pensare (sai quando la solitudine non è in testa immaginifica ma è quella oggettiva devi per forza rialzarti e continuare a grattare anche se ti si consumano le unghie). Comunque grazie al forum di avermi sopportato. Quando mi sono iscritta non sapevo l'unico amministratore attivo fosse [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] che si è dovuto smazziare i miei poemi oltre tutti gli altri post del periodo. :uhoh:


  prego


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa ipotetica lucidità della pianificazione è contraddittoria con l’atto di contrizione successivo alla scoperta che fa dichiarare, mentendo o no, la non consapevolezza delle conseguenze.
> Sospetto che la proclamazione di consapevolezza della pianificazione sia per molti uno stratagemma rassicurante sul quale ci si dà ragione tra traditori prima di essere scoperti.
> Dopo essere scoperti anche i traditori sono molto disorientati sia dalle reazioni del tradito, sia dalla scoperta che anche la propria reazione emotiva non è quella prevista.


Hai ragione, è diffuso l'atto di contrizione. 
D'altro canto, nel contesto del perdono, la contrizione segue la colpa, il peccato. 

Rotto lo schema, col tradimento, si rientra nello schema, la contrizione (e la richiesta del perdono). 

Nell'ottica degli equilibri del potere è il percorso più lineare, e anche il più breve e semplice. 

Ricordo alcune storie in cui il traditore addirittura si seccava di "dover" rispondere alle domande. 
Come se "insomma...che altro vuoi da me?? mi sono pentit*" (ecchecazzo!!)

E in questo schema è legittimo il sentirsi seccati. 
HO peccato. Mi pento. Fine.
Che altro? Assolvimi e chiudiamola qui. Ti amoooo!

Questo è il motivo principale per cui, se fossi tradita e mi venisse sottoposto un atto di contrizione, manderei per direttissima a fare in culo. Senza neanche passare dal via. 

Oltre ad essere un traditore che si fa pure beccare (mancanza di attenzione e impegno, anche nella rottura delle regole - e questo mi dice tanto della considerazione della regola -) pensi pure di scaricare su di me la tua mancanza di impegno e attenzione? 
Anche no, grazie. 

E ribadisco. 
Non è più il tradimento ad essere centrale a questo punto, ma il sistema e i modi dell'applicazione del sistema che non mi vanno bene. 
Se applichi il sistema pedissequamente, oltre ad essere limitato sei pure poco originale. E preferisci affidarti al sistema esterno (come fosse un esoscheletro) anzichè individualizzare il sistema.

E io non ho tempo da dedicarti a questo punto. 
Mi diventa prioritario spiegare a me stessa come non ti "ho visto" prima nel modo in cui affronti e collochi il sistema e le sue regole. 

La destabilizzazione conta poco e niente in questo. 

Se ho i contenuti, mie, elaborati in modo personale e collocati, mica che la destabilizzazione li cancella. Farò più fatica ad esplicitarli, ma lì erano e lì restano. 
Se non li ho mai avuti, la destabilizzazione diventa a sua volta una scusante per non affrontare che sto veleggiando negli eventi senza manco sapere il mio nome. E chiedendo di volta in volta a qualcun altro di dirmi come mi chiamo. 
Che poi quel qualcun altro sia il sistema, l'amante, la moglie o il marito, non fa alcuna differenza.


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> *Est modus in rebus*. I agree!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ciao! 

Esattamente. 
Ti ringrazio per la sintesi


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E in questo schema è legittimo il sentirsi seccati.
> HO peccato. Mi pento. Fine.
> Che altro? Assolvimi e chiudiamola qui. Ti amoooo!


Non necessariamente, dai. Può essere tranquillamente visto anche come:
Ok, corna. Fatto il tagliando, ti dovessi dire sei meglio te. Fammi sapere di che morte devo morire perché non ho la minima intenzione di pagarla per i prossimi 125 anni a venire. Negoziamo le condizioni del rientro oppure mandami affanculo subito che gli strascichi sono peggio delle corna. Per me.
Io di amici che fanno il giro ogni tanto per ribadire ai quattro venti che come scopano con la moglie non scopano con nessuno ne ho diversi...

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Luciano632 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non necessariamente, dai. Può essere tranquillamente visto anche come:
> Ok, corna. Fatto il tagliando, ti dovessi dire sei meglio te. Fammi sapere di che morte devo morire perché non ho la minima intenzione di pagarla per i prossimi 125 anni a venire. Negoziamo le condizioni del rientro oppure mandami affanculo subito che gli strascichi sono peggio delle corna. Per me.
> Io di amici che fanno il giro ogni tanto per ribadire ai quattro venti che come scopano con la moglie non scopano con nessuno ne ho diversi...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma che sfilza di idiozie!


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma che sfilza di idiozie!


Sono dovuto andare a vedere il tuo thread per capire chi cazzo fossi: sai, la befana porta fake. Sei quello che non gli venivano i figli e tua moglie è andata a cercare spermini vitali altrove, lei si è fatta sgamare e tu sei fuggito, giusto?
Comunque lasciamo perdere l'intervento da idiota, per stavolta ti lascio stare: guarda che a me sia per lavoro che per diletto di avere a che fare con le corna mi capita spesso e volentieri. Ricordati sempre che chi tradisce lo fa perché al rapporto principale ci tiene, altrimenti lascerebbe.
Tornare all'ovile è parte integrante di qualunque tradimento. Così come il confronto tra i partner.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ricordati sempre che chi tradisce lo fa perché al rapporto principale ci tiene, altrimenti lascerebbe.
> Tornare all'ovile è parte integrante di qualunque tradimento. Così come il confronto tra i partner.


Chi tradisce tiene al rapporto principale... anche il traditore seriale? E se sì come lo gestiamo il confronto quando il partner  se ne accorge ?
Ultimo, dopo cospicue letture sul forum, ho sempre notato che i traditori, una volta passati dall'altra parte (capita)  l'hanno presa piuttosto male, quasi non si ricordassero della magnanimità che si aspettavano dai traditi al tempo...  Anzi più i livelli intellettuali e culturali erano alti e più, una volta scoperto di essere traditi a loro volta, hanno mollato tutta la dialettica ornata e rivisitato il corollario di  parole non proprio da cruscanti esattamente come i traditi... insomma la solita predica con razzolatura in libera uscita. 
Non voglio fare fasci d'erba ma l'esperienza questo avalla, e vale anche per chi tradisce e non è stato mai lasciato/a, il beccarsi una bella sfanculata crea destabilizzazione, specie se si vive di un'immagine precostituita di invincibilità vittoriosa nei rapporti. Mia nonna diceva che scendere da un'amore era come cadere col paracadute, puoi smanettare fin che vuoi ma il vento può farti atterrare su un campo, su un albero o su una concimaia di letame...


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chi tradisce tiene al rapporto principale... anche il traditore seriale? E se sì come lo gestiamo il confronto quando il partner  se ne accorge ?
> Ultimo, dopo cospicue letture sul forum, ho sempre notato che i traditori, una volta passati dall'altra parte (capita)  l'hanno presa piuttosto male, quasi non si ricordassero della magnanimità che si aspettavano dai traditi al tempo...  Anzi più i livelli intellettuali e culturali erano alti e più, una volta scoperto di essere traditi a loro volta, hanno mollato tutta la dialettica ornata e rivisitato il corollario di  parole non proprio da cruscanti esattamente come i traditi... insomma la solita predica con razzolatura in libera uscita.
> Non voglio fare fasci d'erba ma l'esperienza questo avalla, e vale anche per chi tradisce e non è stato mai lasciato/a, il beccarsi una bella sfanculata crea destabilizzazione, specie se si vive di un'immagine precostituita di invincibilità vittoriosa nei rapporti. Mia nonna diceva che scendere da un'amore era come cadere col paracadute, puoi smanettare fin che vuoi ma il vento può farti atterrare su un campo, su un albero o su una concimaia di letame...


Allora, A parte che il seriale come l'ho sentito sempre dipingere qui, nella realtà fenomenica della vita è più raro di una mosca bianca. Una specie di macchietta che si deve svuotare i coglioni (perche sempre masculo, é!), non importa con chi e come stile conte Mascetti, mentre la moglie e la figlia stanno sotto la neve senza il riscaldamento.
Pure sto traditore-beccato-che- rivive-tutta-la-sua-vita-come-se-fosse-un-film sembra tanto un personaggio mitologico. Ma non perché non esista ovviamente qualche microcefalo di maschio in terra mia che abbia una visione sessualmente orientata di tutta una serie di cose, incluso il tradimento, Ma perché secondo me è proprio la logica del tradimento per ripicca ad essere una stronzata.
Chi tradisce per ripicca generalmente non si porta mai a casa nulla di buono.
Trovo anche parecchio ingenuo, motivo per cui ti ho scritto più volte mi fai tenerezza, cercare a tutti i costi una giustificazione delle proprie tesi in una base statistica che sarà forse il 3% dei casi. Dovremmo essere osservatori molto più Scafati


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione, è diffuso l'atto di contrizione.
> D'altro canto, nel contesto del perdono, la contrizione segue la colpa, il peccato.
> 
> Rotto lo schema, col tradimento, si rientra nello schema, la contrizione (e la richiesta del perdono).
> ...


Non è che si seguono poi così schemi, non so quali siano tra l’altro.
Il tradimento è tradimento e devasta ed essere scoperti toglie tutti i riferimenti entro i quali ci si erano costruite le certezze di poter tradire da super-amante capace di compiere il delitto perfetto. Anche perché la relazione extra ha funzioni di cui il lucidissimo traditore non è consapevole, benché ami credere di essere l’unico risolto. 
Quando ci si trova dentro è diverso dal rendering


----------



## Pat67 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Esiste qui dentro un traditore seriale scoperto e messo a nudo? Se si sarebbe interessante capire quali siano le proprie logiche interiori. Ho fotografato la mia realtà', ho di fianco un uomo di base immaturo , incapace di vivere il rapporto di coppia senza ricercare continue conferme altrove. Però' non mi molla, non vuole stare senza di me . La mente umana è' contorta , gli assetti interiori di ognuno sono un rebus. Credo che in questo momento si senta smascherato , non tanto perché ho scoperto il fatto, quanto perché ha capito che ho invaso il suo animo , la sua sfera intima è ovvio non sa come uscirne. Ho per le mani una donna che mi dà tutto , un ' intesa mentale , sessuale, caratteriale perfetta ma.... Non basta . Come ne esco adesso? Credo che il tormento sia anche il suo. Ho chiara una cosa : non mi metto in discussione poiché' ho analizzato il mio percorso con lui. A questo punto le risposte le deve cercare lui. Io prendo tempo consapevole di avere dato il massimo . Ci provo a salvare il rapporto con parecchi ma. Che fatica davvero. Chiedo scusa se  vomito concetti prolissi e contorti , non è' un momento semplice , parlare qui mi è di aiuto. Vi ringrazio dell' ascolto .


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Esiste qui dentro un traditore seriale scoperto e messo a nudo? Se si sarebbe interessante capire quali siano le proprie logiche interiori. Ho fotografato la mia realtà', ho di fianco un uomo di base immaturo , incapace di vivere il rapporto di coppia senza ricercare continue conferme altrove. Però' non mi molla, non vuole stare senza di me . La mente umana è' contorta , gli assetti interiori di ognuno sono un rebus. Credo che in questo momento si senta smascherato , non tanto perché ho scoperto il fatto, quanto perché ha capito che ho invaso il suo animo , la sua sfera intima è ovvio non sa come uscirne. Ho per le mani una donna che mi dà tutto , un ' intesa mentale , sessuale, caratteriale perfetta ma.... Non basta . Come ne esco adesso? Credo che il tormento sia anche il suo. Ho chiara una cosa : non mi metto in discussione poiché' ho analizzato il mio percorso con lui. A questo punto le risposte le deve cercare lui. Io prendo tempo consapevole di avere dato il massimo . Ci provo a salvare il rapporto con parecchi ma. Che fatica davvero. Chiedo scusa se  vomito concetti prolissi e contorti , non è' un momento semplice , parlare qui mi è di aiuto. Vi ringrazio dell' ascolto .


Ma guarda che non stai mica vomitando concetti prolissi e contorti. Stai semplicemente certificando il fatto che non riesci a staccarti da lui, e neanche a prendere questa cosa in considerazione. Piccolissimo particolare, secondo me così ti fai del male. Non mettere alla prova lui sbattendolo fuori casa (sarebbe interessantissimo vedere se torna, oppure se cerca un'altra scema).
Sul fatto che parlare qui ti sia d'aiuto, questo lo sai soltanto tu. A me sembra che tu sia entrata con una tesi e che non ti sia schiodata di un millimetro.


----------



## Pat67 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non stai mica vomitando concetti prolissi e contorti. Stai semplicemente certificando il fatto che non riesci a staccarti da lui, e neanche a prendere questa cosa in considerazione. Piccolissimo particolare, secondo me così ti fai del male. Non mettere alla prova lui sbattendolo fuori casa (sarebbe interessantissimo vedere se torna, oppure se cerca un'altra scema).
> Sul fatto che parlare qui ti sia d'aiuto, questo lo sai soltanto tu. A me sembra che tu sia entrata con una tesi e che non ti sia schiodata di un millimetro.


Sto prendendo in considerazione L' idea eccome di staccare la spina. Riuscire a farlo è' altro discorso. Ma sto già' vivendo come se tutto fosse finito. Male , molto male. È' un percorso interiore complesso che affronto giorno per giorno analizzando tutto L' analizzabile.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Sto prendendo in considerazione L' idea eccome di staccare la spina. Riuscire a farlo è' altro discorso. Ma sto già' vivendo come se tutto fosse finito. Male , molto male. È' un percorso interiore complesso che affronto giorno per giorno analizzando tutto L' analizzabile.


Ma il concetto _muovi il culo e la mente lo accompagnerà?_ Prima fai poi pensi. Buttalo fuori di casa e poi ragioni a raccogliere i cocci.
Più tempo passi a rimuginare più si allontana la possibilità che tu faccia qualcosa. Quindi intanto decidi se vuoi fare qualcosa, e quando hai deciso alternativamente Buttalo fuori oppure datti pace.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Esiste qui dentro un traditore seriale scoperto e messo a nudo? Se si sarebbe interessante capire quali siano le proprie logiche interiori. Ho fotografato la mia realtà', ho di fianco un uomo di base immaturo , incapace di vivere il rapporto di coppia senza ricercare continue conferme altrove. Però' non mi molla, non vuole stare senza di me . La mente umana è' contorta , gli assetti interiori di ognuno sono un rebus. Credo che in questo momento si senta smascherato , non tanto perché ho scoperto il fatto, quanto perché ha capito che ho invaso il suo animo , la sua sfera intima è ovvio non sa come uscirne. Ho per le mani una donna che mi dà tutto , un ' intesa mentale , sessuale, caratteriale perfetta ma.... Non basta . Come ne esco adesso? Credo che il tormento sia anche il suo. Ho chiara una cosa : non mi metto in discussione poiché' ho analizzato il mio percorso con lui. A questo punto le risposte le deve cercare lui. Io prendo tempo consapevole di avere dato il massimo . Ci provo a salvare il rapporto con parecchi ma. Che fatica davvero. Chiedo scusa se  vomito concetti prolissi e contorti , non è' un momento semplice , parlare qui mi è di aiuto. Vi ringrazio dell' ascolto .


Devi leggere un po’ le discussioni più recenti e vedi i punti di vista differenti.
C’è chi semplicemente soffre la limitazione della libertà e chi ha bisogno di emozioni come se fosse...cocaina.


----------



## sheldon (5 Gennaio 2019)

Permettimi,pensi davvero che cambiera'?...Illusa


----------



## Pat67 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devi leggere un po’ le discussioni più recenti e vedi i punti di vista differenti.
> C’è chi semplicemente soffre la limitazione della libertà e chi ha bisogno di emozioni come se fosse...cocaina.


Perfetto e credo che le due cose possano andare a braccetto , almeno nel mio caso. Ma allora se non ci sono figli di mezzi, tantomeno problematiche economiche, qualcuno mi sa spiegare quale è' il motivo per cui non lasci andare la " legittima" così  come la chiama L' amico arcistufo? Questo non lo comprendo davvero. Non è accettabile, ameno che tu davvero non abbia retaggi di insoddisfazione personale per cui fatti curare. Ci sono tradimenti giustificabili per carità' ma, quelli gratuiti , sono ignobili . Sono un insulto all' intelligenza dell' altro . Non è' morale la mia ma analisi oggettiva di menti che qualche mancanza L' hanno subita. E allora ripeto fatti curare


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Perfetto e credo che le due cose possano andare a braccetto , almeno nel mio caso. Ma allora se non ci sono figli di mezzi, tantomeno problematiche economiche, qualcuno mi sa spiegare quale è' il motivo per cui non lasci andare la " legittima" così  come la chiama L' amico arcistufo? Questo non lo comprendo davvero. Non è accettabile, ameno che tu davvero non abbia retaggi di insoddisfazione personale per cui fatti curare. Ci sono tradimenti giustificabili per carità' ma, quelli gratuiti , sono ignobili . Sono un insulto all' intelligenza dell' altro . Non è' morale la mia ma analisi oggettiva di menti che qualche mancanza L' hanno subita. E allora ripeto fatti curare


Stai ciurlando nel manico. Mi spieghi perché l'unica Exit strategy che vuoi è quella deresponsabilizzante in cui ti lascia lui? Perché se vuoi farla finita non lo lasci tu? Sindrome della madre single?


----------



## Pat67 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stai ciurlando nel manico. Mi spieghi perché l'unica Exit strategy che vuoi è quella deresponsabilizzante in cui ti lascia lui? Perché se vuoi farla finita non lo lasci tu? Sindrome della madre single?


Nessuna strategia, semplicemente necessita di capire. Ma risulta comodo mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e non prendere le proprie responsabilità . Tipico dei codardi e degli immaturi . In quanto alla madre single , di questi immaturi ne trovo quanti ne voglio. Ma per il momento cerco di stanare quello che ho. Esiste la parte irrazionale di ognuno di noi che non ti fa appunto ragionare. Chiamasi  sentimento . E di fronte a quello recuperare il barlume della ragione diventa un' impresa. Ci stiamo provando a fatica anche accettando le tue provocazioni , che servono credimi a sentirti meno scema di quello che sembri. Il tuo è' un contributo credimi.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Nessuna strategia, semplicemente necessita di capire. Ma risulta comodo mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e non prendere le proprie responsabilità . Tipico dei codardi e degli immaturi . In quanto alla madre single , di questi immaturi ne trovo quanti ne voglio. Ma per il momento cerco di stanare quello che ho. Esiste la parte irrazionale di ognuno di noi che non ti fa appunto ragionare. Chiamasi  sentimento . E di fronte a quello recuperare il barlume della ragione diventa un' impresa. Ci stiamo provando a fatica anche accettando le tue provocazioni , che servono credimi a sentirti meno scema di quello che sembri. Il tuo è' un contributo credimi.


Come ti pare Bella mia, la vita è tua. A me sembra che tu stia allungando il brodo per non decidere, in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Molte persone reagiscono con rabbia per neutralizzare il dolore.
> La rabbia porta a pensare a vendette e a umiliazioni perché il tradimento è vissuto come umiliazione.
> Io non vedo umiliazione per il traditore, semmai si è umiliato il traditore, e non reagisco con rabbia e mi tengo il dolore.
> Ma sono tutte reazioni individuali e ognuno segue il proprio sentire.
> Io tendo a sconsigliare vendette perché a mente serena portano umiliazione vera.


Concordo.


----------



## Dina74 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Nessuna strategia, semplicemente necessita di capire. Ma risulta comodo mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e non prendere le proprie responsabilità . Tipico dei codardi e degli immaturi . In quanto alla madre single , di questi immaturi ne trovo quanti ne voglio. Ma per il momento cerco di stanare quello che ho. Esiste la parte irrazionale di ognuno di noi che non ti fa appunto ragionare. Chiamasi  sentimento . E di fronte a quello recuperare il barlume della ragione diventa un' impresa. Ci stiamo provando a fatica anche accettando le tue provocazioni , che servono credimi a sentirti meno scema di quello che sembri. Il tuo è' un contributo credimi.


Pat67 lui sta benissimo così. Nn proverebbe queste forti emozioni senza il tuo contraltare.  Le conferme su più campi le vuole sia nelle conquiste sporadiche sia nel saper far felice una donna in una situazione stabile. Io la situazione la vedo molto semplice. La decisione è tua. Lui l'ha già presa vuole stare con te.

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2019)

Dopo anni di forum sostenere che i traditori seriali non sìano in percentuale considerevole mi pare illusorio o solo un modo per affermare le proprie convinzioni. 
Detto questo, il seriale non è sempre il becero coglioncello che annusa l'aria e si butta a pesce... Ci sono persone che hanno una tranquilla famigliola, magai l'amante in titolo, e che si sollazzano anche con altre occasioni stuzzicanti.  Il seriale non sempre è figura patologica, spesso è una persona che accalappia quello che contingentemente gli confà.
Conosco persone che lo sono per un anno o due, poi si fermano stabilizzandosi su una relazione, quindi tornano a fare qualche cavalcata extra. Le regole sono sempre superabili, quando si ha polso fermo e capacità di dissimulazione.
Insomma tradire non è qualcosa che presume un manuale di comportamento, ci si approccia e ci si "allinea" come meglio si riesce, quel che conta è che la perseguibilità del piacere non crei un altro tipo di "perseguibilità".
Credo fermamente che i tempi, in questi frangenti, li diano la capacità di annoiarsi di una persona...  non annoiare mai trovo sia cosa rara, contemplando anche chi si da fare per dimostrare il contrario.
 Non annoiare è un dono non una capacità acquisita. 
Non per nulla in molti casi ho usato la frase, sono capace di annoiarmi anche da sola...


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dopo anni di forum sostenere che i traditori seriali non sìano in percentuale considerevole mi pare illusorio o solo un modo per affermare le proprie convinzioni.
> Detto questo, il seriale non è sempre il becero coglioncello che annusa l'aria e si butta a pesce... Ci sono persone che hanno una tranquilla famigliola, magai l'amante in titolo, e che si sollazzano anche con altre occasioni stuzzicanti.  Il seriale non sempre è figura patologica, spesso è una persona che accalappia quello che contingentemente gli confà.
> Conosco persone che lo sono per un anno o due, poi si fermano stabilizzandosi su una relazione, quindi tornano a fare qualche cavalcata extra. Le regole sono sempre superabili, quando si ha polso fermo e capacità di dissimulazione.
> Insomma tradire non è qualcosa che presume un manuale di comportamento, ci si approccia e ci si "allinea" come meglio si riesce, quel che conta è che la perseguibilità del piacere non crei un altro tipo di "perseguibilità".
> ...


Punti di vista. Dopo 15 anni a due o tre divorzi a settimana, di cui buona parte per causa di corna, il seriale per me è assolutamente residuale.
Poi se per diventare un seriale secondo te basta avere più di un'amante , soprattutto mentre ti stai guardando in giro, mi sa che dobbiamo metterci d'accordo sul concerto di seriale.
Secondo me stiamo tornando alla guerra maschi contro femmine.
Uomini e Donne tradiscono in modo diverso.
Se tradire in modo maschile determina un seriale, allora basta nascere con il cromosoma Y per essere potenzialmente un seriale.
Piuttosto becera come ricostruzione, non credi?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Piuttosto becera come ricostruzione, non credi?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Chi lo nega? Ma la percentuale di questa beceritudine conforta la tesi.
Poi mettiamoci d'accordo (sic) sul termine seriale... se vuoi classificarli per intelligenza, stato, comportamento etc... 
nulla da eccepire, per me l'etimo seriale è chiaro, al massimo posso interpretarlo come comportamento similare, o per estensione musicale "dodecafonico" ... ma siamo fuori tema.
Seriale nei rapporti è chi reitera un comportamento più o meno abituale, le eccezioni esistono ma nel metodo non nell'azione reiterata, e nessuno ha mai sostenuto che non si una qualità anche femminile. Al massimo le donne sono più astute,  e finiscono meno facilmente dall'avvocato...


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Al massimo le donne sono più astute,  e finiscono meno facilmente dall'avvocato...


50/50. Spaccato.
Sul resto trovo piuttosto inutile continuare il confronto. Quando uno si innamora di una tesi e se ne fotte delle evidenze empiriche, la possibilità di arrivare ad una sintesi tra posizioni contrapposte se ne va regolarmente a ramengo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi autistico era un esercizio di stile, ok.


Il "politicamente corretto" è un crimine contro l'intelligenza.
Meglio autistico che politicamente corretto. Anzi, forse la differenza è così sottile da essere non rilevabile.


----------



## patroclo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Ma accettare che una persona innamorata/impegnata ecc. ecc. debba essere per forza monogama è una sconfitta per l'umanità?

Visto che quest'uomo è continuamente dipinto come un ragazzino immaturo, e non è sicuramente l'unico caso, forse proviamo a cambiare punto di vista senza condannare a priori.

Per la felicità di Pat non so quanto possa essere utile, ma se sta così bene con lui ( al di là delle distrazioni) forse qualcosa da ripensare c'è


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma accettare che una persona innamorata/impegnata ecc. ecc. debba essere per forza monogama è una sconfitta per l'umanità?
> 
> Visto che quest'uomo è continuamente dipinto come un ragazzino immaturo, e non è sicuramente l'unico caso, forse proviamo a cambiare punto di vista senza condannare a priori.
> 
> Per la felicità di Pat non so quanto possa essere utile, ma se sta così bene con lui ( al di là delle distrazioni) forse qualcosa da ripensare c'è


Ma non penso fosse questo l'oggetto dell'analisi. Chiaro che se chi entra da una sua lettura di un soggetto che non conosciamo, va presa per buona.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il "politicamente corretto" è un crimine contro l'intelligenza.
> Meglio autistico che politicamente corretto. Anzi, forse la differenza è così sottile da essere non rilevabile.


guarda che io in famiglia ho una persona autistica, forse e' meglio che rifletti prima di sparare ste stronzate.
Invito chiunque che non conosca di prima mano certe situazioni a mostrarsi minimamente intelligenti.
grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma accettare che una persona innamorata/impegnata ecc. ecc. debba essere per forza monogama è una sconfitta per l'umanità?
> 
> Visto che quest'uomo è continuamente dipinto come un ragazzino immaturo, e non è sicuramente l'unico caso, forse proviamo a cambiare punto di vista senza condannare a priori.
> 
> Per la felicità di Pat non so quanto possa essere utile, ma se sta così bene con lui ( al di là delle distrazioni) forse qualcosa da ripensare c'è


Sai cosa pensa chi sostiene la monogamia? Che una relazione per essere stabile, profonda e cercare intimità richieda tempo, energia emotiva che non è il caso di disperdere. Infatti i traditori che considerano la presenza di figli e l’occuparsi di loro un tradimento della coppia, sentono proprio la mancanza di quella attenzione e dedizione che sentono di aver diritto.
Io penso che invece la genitorialità possa essere una modalità che possa far maturare e scoprire parti di sé e nuove intimità.
Naturalmente sia il padre sia la madre devono essere in grado e sostenersi in questo passaggio della vita da giovane, figlio, egocentrato in adulto, genitore e rivolto ad altre vite. Questo processo rivoluzionario è molto oneroso psicologicamente e per questo bisognerebbe sostenersi. Purtroppo c’è chi è totalmente terrorizzato da questo cambiamento e vede intaccata la propria personalità e reagisce nei modi più vari sia in forme depressive sia in forme regressive sia con evitamento ecc.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> guarda che io in famiglia ho una persona autistica, forse e' meglio che rifletti prima di sparare ste stronzate.
> Invito chiunque che non conosca di prima mano certe situazioni a mostrarsi minimamente intelligenti.
> grazie.


Ad alto livello di funzionamento o no?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> guarda che io in famiglia ho una persona autistica, forse e' meglio che rifletti prima di sparare ste stronzate.
> Invito chiunque che non conosca di prima mano certe situazioni a mostrarsi minimamente intelligenti.
> grazie.


Anch'io chiedo rispetto: ho in famiglia una persona politicamente corretta.
Quando c'è lui stiamo tutti zitti.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ad alto livello di funzionamento o no?


con comorbilita'.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anch'io chiedo rispetto: ho in famiglia una persona politicamente corretta.
> Quando c'è lui stiamo tutti zitti.


che pena.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> con comorbilita'.


E intendi farti scudo del parente durante gli scazzi da forum, oppure no? Perché onestamente quando qualcuno mi pone un tabù, la spinta a farlo saltare per me è quasi compulsiva.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E intendi farti scudo del parente durante gli scazzi da forum, oppure no? Perché onestamente quando qualcuno mi pone un tabù, la spinta a farlo saltare per me è quasi compulsiva.


scudo di che, no sto solo spingendo a riflettere che evidentemente non sa minimamentr di cosa si parla ed intendo Orbis.

ma temo sia una battaglia persa 

a me che Orbis voglia fare il figobr che spara stronzate sta pure bene ma mi pare chiaro che in materia di autismo e' piuttosto deficitario, altrimenti le sue battute sarebbero diverse.
Ora se hai finito di fare l'avvocato di Orbis riprenderei a disfare l'albero di Natale.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> scudo di che, no sto solo spingendo a riflettere che evidentemente non sa minimamentr di cosa si parla ed intendo Orbis.
> 
> ma temo sia una battaglia persa
> 
> ...


Mio padre è morto di arteriosclerosi, durata 10 anni. Ti assicuro che non è una passeggiata. Ma questo non mi ha mai esentato dal sentirmi da dare (o dal dare) dell'arteriosclerotico.
Comunque disfare l'albero il 6 gennaio è atto sacrilego.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> scudo di che, no sto solo spingendo a riflettere che evidentemente non sa minimamentr di cosa si parla ed intendo Orbis.
> 
> ma temo sia una battaglia persa
> 
> ...


 tutta sta fretta di archiviare le feste? Io comincio a disaddobbare casa tra una settimana minimo.
Comunque non stavo facendo l'avvocato di nessuno. Personalmente ritengo che il miglior modo di proteggere quei catorci che si trovano ad essere nella propria sfera degli affetti sia non parlarne proprio.
Anche perché autismo e disabilità sono proprio due mondi separati a seconda se se ne parli nel vernacolo comune da bar, oppure in maniera un po' più strutturata.
Ho passato il pomeriggio a litigare con un po' di gente sull'ADHD e le maestre elementari con la quinta magistrale che si permettono di consigliare il ritalin ai bambini agitati, e ti assicuro che anche un argomento "light" (parlando di durabilità, ovvio), come l'iperattivita può essere affrontato in modo completamente diverso anche come registro comunicativo quando dei raffronti con una tavolata di psichiatri o con gente a livello wikipedia.
Sta di fatto che io se avessi in famiglia qualcuno anche solo da psicofarmaci leggeri, mai e poi mai ne parlerei ad un tavolo di gente che ritengo a livello wikipedia. La critica era tutta lì.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quando c'è lui stiamo tutti zitti.


Branco di pavidi :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Branco di pavidi :rotfl:


È che rompe proprio i coglioni 
Sarebbe capace di dirti che "pavido" offende chi non ha coraggio. Mica è colpa sua se non è coraggioso.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tutta sta fretta di archiviare le feste? Io comincio a disaddobbare casa tra una settimana minimo.
> Comunque non stavo facendo l'avvocato di nessuno. Personalmente ritengo che il miglior modo di proteggere quei catorci che si trovano ad essere nella propria sfera degli affetti sia non parlarne proprio.
> Anche perché autismo e disabilità sono proprio due mondi separati a seconda se se ne parli nel vernacolo comune da bar, oppure in maniera un po' più strutturata.
> Ho passato il pomeriggio a litigare con un po' di gente sull'ADHD e le maestre elementari con la quinta magistrale che si permettono di consigliare il ritalin ai bambini agitati, e ti assicuro che anche un argomento "light" (parlando di durabilità, ovvio), come l'iperattivita può essere affrontato in modo completamente diverso anche come registro comunicativo quando dei raffronti con una tavolata di psichiatri o con gente a livello wikipedia.
> Sta di fatto che io se avessi in famiglia qualcuno anche solo da psicofarmaci leggeri, mai e poi mai ne parlerei ad un tavolo di gente che ritengo a livello wikipedia. La critica era tutta lì.


personalmente ritengo il ritalin sbagliatissimo.
Se poi consogliato da insegnanti che per quanto abbiano a che fare con un bambino affetto da ADHD,  non penso possano vestire i panni di un neuropsichiatra infantile.
Comprendo la critica, non hai torto nel merito.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mio padre è morto di arteriosclerosi, durata 10 anni. Ti assicuro che non è una passeggiata. Ma questo non mi ha mai esentato dal sentirmi da dare (o dal dare) dell'arteriosclerotico.
> Comunque disfare l'albero il 6 gennaio è atto sacrilego.


e perche' mai sacrilego ?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> personalmente ritengo il ritalin sbagliatissimo.
> Se poi consogliato da insegnanti che per quanto abbiano a che fare con un bambino affetto da ADHD,  non penso possano vestire i panni di un neuropsichiatra infantile.
> Comprendo la critica, non hai torto nel merito.


Oggi stavo cazzeggiando per la befana con il gruppo di lavoro del Bambin Gesù sulla adhd, E ti assicuro che per loro le insegnanti elementari che si credono grandi esperti del cervello altrui con 2 anni di psicologia infantile fatti 40 anni fa alle magistrali, pardon, ora si chiama liceo psicopedagogico, è mai più aggiornati, sono roba da incenerimento immediato. Resta il fatto che io oggi qualche dubbio politicamente scorretto sul fatto che loro gruppo di lavoro sia finalizzato a costruire una malattia che non esiste e opportunamente finanziato dalla società che guarda caso il ritalin lo produce, lo ho tranquillamente avanzato.
D'altronde io del Big Pharma non mi fido Nonostante sia tutto meno che uno che crede alle scie chimiche.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tutta sta fretta di archiviare le feste? Io comincio a disaddobbare casa tra una settimana minimo.
> Comunque non stavo facendo l'avvocato di nessuno. Personalmente ritengo che il miglior modo di proteggere quei catorci che si trovano ad essere nella propria sfera degli affetti sia non parlarne proprio.
> Anche perché autismo e disabilità sono proprio due mondi separati a seconda se se ne parli nel vernacolo comune da bar, oppure in maniera un po' più strutturata.
> Ho passato il pomeriggio a litigare con un po' di gente sull'ADHD e le maestre elementari con la quinta magistrale che si permettono di consigliare il ritalin ai bambini agitati, e ti assicuro che anche un argomento "light" (parlando di durabilità, ovvio), come l'iperattivita può essere affrontato in modo completamente diverso anche come registro comunicativo quando dei raffronti con una tavolata di psichiatri o con gente a livello wikipedia.
> Sta di fatto che io se avessi in famiglia qualcuno anche solo da psicofarmaci leggeri, mai e poi mai ne parlerei ad un tavolo di gente che ritengo a livello wikipedia. La critica era tutta lì.


Tu ritieni che persone con deficit andrebbero eliminate? Perchè tra una battuta e l'altra (non solo in questo topic) l'impressione che arriva è che tu la pensi così. Insomma un mondo solo per una razza "migliore"...


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu ritieni che persone con deficit andrebbero eliminate? Perchè tra una battuta e l'altra (non solo in questo topic) l'impressione che arriva è che tu la pensi così. Insomma un mondo solo per una razza "migliore"...


È già così. Sono assolutamente a favore di ogni tipo di ricerca genetica volta ad eliminare la disabilità,  ma i disabili, soprattutto quelli mentali gravi , secondo me sono un peso  e basta.
Se l'assistenza non fosse un business e soprattutto se le religioni organizzate non cercassero di forzare i meccanismi evolutivi per tenere le masse sotto controllo, il nostro cervello è fatto per accoppiarsi e riprodursi con gente tendenzialmente geneticamente valida.
In un mondo Iper competitivo avere una zavorra in casa tendenzialmente non aiuta. In un mondo soggetto a Carità pelosa, un disabile in casa è quasi un bonus. Se frequenti gente ad esempio dell'opus dei, tutti i migliori contratti di appalti e forniture se li pigliano quelli che caricano le strutture dell'Opera di catorci da assistere a spese del servizio sanitario nazionale.
Ti dirò di più, conosco più di un ginecologo che si è rifiutato di assistere a oltranza neonati con patologie gravissime che crescendo sarebbero stati una devastazione per loro e per le famiglie,  e secondo me sono degli eroi.
Se poi vogliamo fare un discorso un po' più strutturato, se fai una rapida analisi di dove stanno convergendo i maxinvestimenti di tutti quanti i fondi sovrani, per esempio arabi, ci sono torrenti di soldi che stanno finendo nelle eugenetica per creare per l'appunto la razza migliore. Un mondo in cui i ricchi avranno innanzitutto corpi migliori, cervelli migliori, maggiore resistenza alle malattie, maggiore longevità, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Ovviamente Gattaca è uno dei miei film preferiti, ma inutile dirlo.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È già così. Sono assolutamente a favore di ogni tipo di ricerca genetica volta ad eliminare la disabilità,  ma i disabili, soprattutto quelli mentali gravi , secondo me sono un peso  e basta.
> Se l'assistenza non fosse un business e soprattutto se le religioni organizzate non cercassero di forzare i meccanismi evolutivi per tenere le masse sotto controllo, il nostro cervello è fatto per accoppiarsi e riprodursi con gente tendenzialmente geneticamente valida.
> In un mondo Iper competitivo avere una zavorra in casa tendenzialmente non aiuta. In un mondo soggetto a Carità pelosa, un disabile in casa è quasi un bonus. Se frequenti gente ad esempio dell'opus dei, tutti i migliori contratti di appalti e forniture se li pigliano quelli che caricano le strutture dell'Opera di catorci da assistere a spese del servizio sanitario nazionale.
> Ti dirò di più, conosco più di un ginecologo che si è rifiutato di assistere a oltranza neonati con patologie gravissime che crescendo sarebbero stati una devastazione per loro e per le famiglie,  e secondo me sono degli eroi.
> ...


Quindi il tuo invito a Fiammetta di non parlare del parente affetto da autismo verte in un silenzio che dia spazio ad una desensibilizzazione verso persone inutili, catorci della società che andrebbero eliminati, perchè invece prenda spazio e si diffonda un sentore diverso, dove il forte e il degno di vita sia chi derire un malato, mentre chi si ferma ad osservare questo porta una perdita sociale.
Levare le cure a persone con gravi patologie, lasciarle andare al loro destino. Isolarle. E far si che i familiari stessi e le persone che sono loro più vicine li abbandonino. O al massimo stare zitti, e far finta di non avere una macchia in casa, sperando crepi il prima possibile.


----------



## ipazia (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non necessariamente, dai. Può essere tranquillamente visto anche come:
> Ok, corna. Fatto il tagliando, ti dovessi dire sei meglio te. Fammi sapere di che morte devo morire perché *non ho la minima intenzione di pagarla per i prossimi 125 anni a venire*. Negoziamo le condizioni del rientro oppure mandami affanculo subito che gli strascichi sono peggio delle corna. Per me.
> Io di amici che fanno il giro ogni tanto per ribadire ai quattro venti che come scopano con la moglie non scopano con nessuno ne ho diversi...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


In quel pezzetto non era inclusa la negoziazione. 
Anzi, era proprio un "assolvimi TU". 

Che è l'esatto contrario della negoziazione. 

E proprio per gli strascichi di cui parli. Che trovo particolarmente irritanti. 

Li troverei irritanti da traditrice, e molto probabilmente col carattere della merda che mi ritrovo finirei per provocare una apocalisse ad un certo punto, che se mi rompi i coglioni fine pena mai per qualche trombata , a fare in culo ti ci mando io. 
E magari anche facendoti il culo a fette perchè mi hai rotto il cazzo. 
Non è che tradire significhi poi finire al purgatorio vita natural durante perchè te ci sei rimasto male. 
O negoziamo, anche una pena, perchè no, o la bella faccia dell'amore e sotto il cilicio...no. E senza grazie. 

Da tradita mi troverei irritante da sola. Proprio per il carattere di merda che mi ritrovo, se chi mi ha tradito si lasciasse mettere il cilicio, finirei col calpestarlo con lo stiletto. Con l'intento di prolungare il più a lungo le sue sofferenze.
Se un uomo si lascia fare questo da me, anche se mi ha tradita, con me ha chiuso anche se la nostra relazione dovesse durare in eterno. 
Partirebbero dinamiche di potere per cui finirei a non sopportarmi e a cercare inevitabilmente un altro uomo in grado di essermi all'altezza in quanto cattiveria e stronzaggine. 

Alla fine mi piacciono gli stronzi che non si nascondono dietro un dito. 
Anche se la mettono in culo a me. 

Non so se mi spiego...

Di base io so di avere dinamiche relazionali di coppia in cui se entrambi non compartecipiamo alla gestione del potere, il potere me lo prendo tutto e l'altro lo sputo fuori come i semini della melagrana. 
E più l'altro diventa compiacente, il motivo è secondario, più io inizio a desiderare la sua umiliazione.
Un circolo vizioso che fa male innanzitutto a me. 
Ed è disfunzionale innanzitutto per me. 

Peccato la negoziazione reale, io l'abbia vista in ben pochi casi. 
Quei pochi erano gente che i pesi li aveva misurati a monte.


----------



## ipazia (6 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che si seguono poi così schemi, non so quali siano tra l’altro.
> Il tradimento è tradimento e devasta ed *essere scoperti toglie tutti i riferimenti entro i quali ci si erano costruite le certezze di poter tradire* da super-amante capace di compiere il delitto perfetto. Anche perché la relazione extra ha funzioni di cui il lucidissimo traditore non è consapevole, benché ami credere di essere l’unico risolto.
> Quando ci si trova dentro è diverso dal rendering


C'è chi tradisce collocando i riferimenti nella relazione principale. 

E sono quelli che non sceglierei mai come amanti. Sono inaffidabili esattamente per i motivi che elenchi anche tu. 

Poi c'è chi tradisce collocando i riferimenti fuori dalla relazione principale.
Quel famoso discorso, che a volte offende e fa soffrire, che dice di come il tradito non esista neppure nel tradimento. 
Se non come accessorio che definisce il fatto che si sta tradendo (nel senso che se non ci fosse il/la legittim* non potrebbe esserci tradimento). 

Io ho sempre tradito collocando il tradire ben lontano dalla relazione principale. 
Che era protetta e oscurata. A tutti i livelli. 

Altro motivo per cui chi mi parlava della relazione principale era fuori alla velocità della luce. Se parlava, significava che i suoi riferimenti erano nella relazione principale e non era nella bolla con me. 

E il tradito per me non esisteva. 
Non è un eufemismo. 
non ho mai sentito il minimo senso di colpa. Perchè l'altro non era coinvolto in me. 
Semmai a volte mi seccavo per la menzogna. Quando non ero particolarmente coinvolta nella relazione principale, finiva che mi incazzavo pure col tradito perchè la sua presenza mi metteva in condizione di mentire e di solito sfanculavo malamente. Se il legittimo è un intralcio, non all'amore ma al farmi i fatti miei, e no c'è nulla che bilancia...beh...a che pro tradire?

Da dentro, non in rendering, il tradire, ossia lo scopare dentro nella mia bolla non mi ha mai creato disagio.
Era un posto che aprivo e chiudevo e riguardava soltanto me. 

Ci entravo sola e ne uscivo sola. 
E mi piaceva immensamente la mia bolla. 

Se mi avessero beccata, e non è mai successo, mi avrà detto culo, dubito che avrei fatto atto di contrizione. 
Non avevo niente per cui contrirmi. 
Avevo scopato e di quello mi sarei assunta la responsabilità.

Scopare in giro significa anche mettere in conto che dall'altra parte l'altro ti può mandare a fare in culo.
E ha pienamente ragione dal suo punti di vista.

Dubito anche che chiederei scusa.
Non sarebbe vero. 

Mi dispiacerei se l'altro soffre. 

Ma quando ho scopato a giro, era chiaro in me che avrei potuto provocare dolore. 
Quindi chiedere scusa per quel dolore lo troverei idiota. Per me stessa. 

Mi dispiacerebbe.
Evitare quel dolore è l'origine delle attenzioni, anche ossessive, se vogliamo, alla separazione della bolla. 
Compreso il cancellare maniacalmente ogni traccia. 
Facendo attenzione a che le tracce siano compatibili con la quotidianità (tipo il non mentire mai sul posto in cui sono, per dire). 
Uno dei miei amanti, il 40enne mi ha insegnato che più le bugie sono vicine alla realtà, più sono facili da assorbire come verità. 

Poi...non ti voglio convincere. 

Io parlo solo delle mie esperienze.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi il tuo invito a Fiammetta di non parlare del parente affetto da autismo verte in un silenzio che dia spazio ad una desensibilizzazione verso persone inutili, catorci della società che andrebbero eliminati, perchè invece prenda spazio e si diffonda un sentore diverso, dove il forte e il degno di vita sia chi derire un malato, mentre chi si ferma ad osservare questo porta una perdita sociale.
> Levare le cure a persone con gravi patologie, lasciarle andare al loro destino. Isolarle. E far si che i familiari stessi e le persone che sono loro più vicine li abbandonino. O al massimo stare zitti, e far finta di non avere una macchia in casa, sperando crepi il prima possibile.


Quella è la fase A. Siamo già alla fase Z per quanto mi riguarda. Quello che ti sto dicendo è che il mondo ha già preso quel verso. Quel "sentore diverso" stile rupe tarpeia già c'è.
Viviamo in una cultura in cui il rispetto e le cure per il disabile sono solo di facciata, tabellate, e molto presto verranno delegate a macchine e algoritmi vari. Non è un caso se tutta l'azione del nostro servizio sanitario nazionale si sta spostando dalle cure mediche alla gestione dei caregiver. Che guarda caso sono a carico del disabile e non del Servizio Sanitario Nazionale.
Chiaramente vanno fatti tutti i dovuti distinguo.
Sul recupero della disabilità di un cieco vale la pena investire, gli esoscheletri per i disabili motori sono già una realtà, stanno lavorando sui costi perché ad oggi L'unico problema reale è che il SSN non se li può permettere perché mcdonnell-douglas se li vende a 22.000 euro al pezzo, e così via.
Il discorso dell'autismo è molto più incasinato, perché non riescono a capire la genesi della malattia. Ma lì ci vorrà la terapia genetica.
Altre disabilità mentali gravi Allo stato attuale si curano solo con l'eutanasia. Che poi tenere in un centro riabilitativo vent'anni uno dei Famosi catorci ridotto ad un vegetale a sbavare e urlare finché non si ammala e muore di fatto è la stessa cosa, solo più costosa è straziante.
Poi se vuoi ci possiamo infilare un'altra quantità di spunti infinita. Come la nostra società occidentale Cattolica per i disabili se una specie di Isola felice in un mondo in cui un disabile viene sotterrato vivo alla nascita, ma anche i gemelli e gli albini, come succede in Africa. Oppure tutto il portato culturale dell'oriente in cui se nasci tarato e perché hai fatto qualche casino nella tua vita precedente, per cui devi morire per cazzi tuoi dopo aver sofferto più possibile per avere una prossima chance al prossimo giro. E parliamo del civilissimo Giappone mica soltanto di qualche posto del cazzo sotto Varanasi.
Il mio invito a Fiammetta era esattamente quello che è. Basta leggere. Inutile farti girare i coglioni se hai un parente disabile in casa. Soprattutto trovo una stronzata parlarne su un forum in un battibecco in cui si parifica una patologia con l'essere politicamente corretti. Io non ho mai scritto su un forum manco quando avevo l'influenza, figurati se avessi un catorcio in casa.
Se poi vogliamo riportare il discorso in qualche modo all'insegna di questo posto, possiamo pure aprire un thread su chi ha in casa qualcuno disabile e scopa fuori. Che secondo me è anche un ottimo modo per evitare il Burnout del caregiver. 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> In quel pezzetto non era inclusa la negoziazione.
> Anzi, era proprio un "assolvimi TU".
> 
> Che è l'esatto contrario della negoziazione.
> ...


Che palle, non posso contestare manco le virgole. Hai scritto un post perfettamente aderente a come la penso. Vabbè pace, litigheremo un'altra volta. 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quella è la fase A. Siamo già alla fase Z per quanto mi riguarda. Quello che ti sto dicendo è che il mondo ha già preso quel verso. Quel "sentore diverso" stile rupe tarpeia già c'è.
> Viviamo in una cultura in cui il rispetto e le cure per il disabile sono solo di facciata, tabellate, e molto presto verranno delegate a macchine e algoritmi vari. Non è un caso se tutta l'azione del nostro servizio sanitario nazionale si sta spostando dalle cure mediche alla gestione dei caregiver. Che guarda caso sono a carico del disabile e non del Servizio Sanitario Nazionale.
> Chiaramente vanno fatti tutti i dovuti distinguo.
> Sul recupero della disabilità di un cieco vale la pena investire, gli esoscheletri per i disabili motori sono già una realtà, stanno lavorando sui costi perché ad oggi L'unico problema reale è che il SSN non se li può permettere perché mcdonnell-douglas se li vende a 22.000 euro al pezzo, e così via.
> ...


ma il politicamente corretto non l'ho citato io.
sorry.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quella è la fase A. Siamo già alla fase Z per quanto mi riguarda. Quello che ti sto dicendo è che il mondo ha già preso quel verso. Quel "sentore diverso" stile rupe tarpeia già c'è.
> Viviamo in una cultura in cui il rispetto e le cure per il disabile sono solo di facciata, tabellate, e molto presto verranno delegate a macchine e algoritmi vari. Non è un caso se tutta l'azione del nostro servizio sanitario nazionale si sta spostando dalle cure mediche alla gestione dei caregiver. Che guarda caso sono a carico del disabile e non del Servizio Sanitario Nazionale.
> Chiaramente vanno fatti tutti i dovuti distinguo.
> Sul recupero della disabilità di un cieco vale la pena investire, gli esoscheletri per i disabili motori sono già una realtà, stanno lavorando sui costi perché ad oggi L'unico problema reale è che il SSN non se li può permettere perché mcdonnell-douglas se li vende a 22.000 euro al pezzo, e così via.
> ...



Il mondo aveva già questo verso. Si chiamava nave dei folli. Poi son  stati i manicomi con lobotomie ed elettroshock. Certo una camera a gas a  confronto pare quasi più "umana". Si chiamava nazismo.
La carità  cristiana è ormai una mera facciata per coprire interessi (quel che ci  rimane sono gli strascichi di una propaganda). Lo stesso vale per tante  Onlus.
Quel che ci troveremo a vivere è che saremo sempre di più, e  lo spazio sempre meno, e le risorse sempre meno. Ma ogni anno per tv  passa la crisi delle nascite. Probabilmente entro fine anno toccheremo  gli 8 miliardi.
Credo anch'io che in maniera silente e velata  verranno prima di tutto fatti saltare i portatori di handicap, e in  seguito i malati. Tant'è credo che tante delle cure concesse ai nostri  genitori anziani di oggi per noi un domani, per chi ci arriverrà almeno,  saranno totalmente assenti. Solo che non deve avvenire in modo  drastico, ma velato. Altrimenti qualcuno potrebbe anche incazzarsi. E  non vogliamo questo.
Però ad oggi per avere l'eutanasia se sono un catorcio devo arrivare in Svizzera da solo e pagare 13 mila euro.
Invece  ai bambini diamo il Ritalin e per qualsiasi stronzata medici di base  prescrivono psicofarmaci e più in generale farmaci prima di visite  specialistiche. Il grande business farmaceutico.
D'altronde se chi è  malato verrà fatto fuori, alla gente gli viene la strizza, e prende  farmaci da sano. Ma guaia a dire che sparare zucchero dentro bambini a  son di merendine, bibitine e cagatine varie non è proprio una genialata.
Ma questo percorso, questa "nuova era", è l'ennesimo medioevo.

Per quanto riguarda [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] penso che non valesse la pena prendersela per quanto espresso _ad cazzum _sul forum, a volte alcuni termini vengono usati solo per dare più enfasi (senza pensare a chi ha realmente una patologia). Ma allo stesso modo capisco che a lei possano anche girare nel leggere e che è suo diritto esprimersi e portare la sua voce, perchè anche se OT è qualcosa che ha ben più valore di un tradimento (IMHO).
Comunque non è vero che la gente sa questo, c'è una buona fetta di popolazione che ancora crede che uno va a fare il medico per fini di umanità e gli si affida come un bambino, prende farmaci senza chiedersi cosa siano e manco legge il bugiardino _perchè tanto anche in quello dell'aspirina c'è scritto che potresti crepare_ (senza pensare che se crepi ti va di lusso, è quel che c'è nel mezzo che è un inferno).
Una volta in ospedale mi son beccata vicino una donna, accompagnata dal marito, non vedeva più da un occhio. Bè le avevano sparato cortisone dentro, fai te. E lei ancora non capiva cosa le fosse accaduto. E il marito vicino sbuffava. Ed era lì a far la fila nel sistema sanitario nazionale (con i suoi tempi) anzichè correre sparata in via privata dal migliore primario possibile. 
Ah, nel forum l'hai scritto dell'influenza, non poco tempo fa. Mi ha colpito perchè sei quello che non si ammala mai, e son cose che registro (chiaramente so che un'influenza è roba da poco).


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il mondo aveva già questo verso. Si chiamava nave dei folli. Poi son  stati i manicomi con lobotomie ed elettroshock. Certo una camera a gas a  confronto pare quasi più "umana". Si chiamava nazismo.
> La carità  cristiana è ormai una mera facciata per coprire interessi (quel che ci  rimane sono gli strascichi di una propaganda). Lo stesso vale per tante  Onlus.
> Quel che ci troveremo a vivere è che saremo sempre di più, e  lo spazio sempre meno, e le risorse sempre meno. Ma ogni anno per tv  passa la crisi delle nascite. Probabilmente entro fine anno toccheremo  gli 8 miliardi.
> Credo anch'io che in maniera silente e velata  verranno prima di tutto fatti saltare i portatori di handicap, e in  seguito i malati. Tant'è credo che tante delle cure concesse ai nostri  genitori anziani di oggi per noi un domani, per chi ci arriverrà almeno,  saranno totalmente assenti. Solo che non deve avvenire in modo  drastico, ma velato. Altrimenti qualcuno potrebbe anche incazzarsi. E  non vogliamo questo.
> ...


Vero che non mi ammalo mai. Infatti per farmi qualche giorno a letto è servita l'apocalisse. Con tanto di contorno di parenti stronzi che gongolavano perché finalmente "E che cazzo Pure tu, Era ora!" Del resto, oltre che perché sono caruccio e faccio i bimbi belli, è l'altro motivo per cui mi hanno spesso chiesto di donare dna. 
Poi è saltata fuori la classica polmonite del motociclista trascurato e Per fartela breve mi sono fatto un bel 5 giorni di antibiotici. Record assoluto in 45 anni di onorata carriera. Il che comunque non mi ha impedito di cazzeggiare a reti unificate con legittima, figli e nipoti, amanti e sodali, che io le feste di Natale le adoro.
Tanto domani si ricomincia e si torna in pista.
Detto questo, non c'entra un cazzo la nave dei folli e non c'entra un cazzo il medioevo. Lo scenario a questo giro è completamente diverso. Accumulare ricchezza sta diventando l'unico metodo per permettere a chi verrà dopo di noi nemmeno il lusso, ma la sicurezza di una vita decente.
Mi perdonerai se non mi unisco a te nell'elenco delle lamentazioni, Ma ho imparato che nella vita i processi vanno governati su base razionale e mai emotiva. Fermate il mondo Voglio scendere è una frase tanto bella, ma ha fatto più morti delle camere a gas.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Gennaio 2019)

È interessante vedere come le donne prendano per oro colato quello che dice la propaganda democratica. 
Per questo gli gnomi di Wall Street stanno costruendo la prima società matriarcale della storia: sono più manipolabili.
Senza contare che una società femminile ed effemminata non si difende dalle invasioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> È interessante vedere come le donne prendano per oro colato quello che dice la propaganda democratica.
> Per questo gli gnomi di Wall Street stanno costruendo la prima società matriarcale della storia: sono più manipolabili.
> Senza contare che una società femminile ed effemminata non si difende dalle invasioni.


te non stai tanto bene. Credimi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> te non stai tanto bene. Credimi.


Si si, ti credo, ti credo...


----------



## patroclo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai cosa pensa chi sostiene la monogamia? Che una relazione per essere stabile, profonda e cercare intimità richieda tempo, energia emotiva che non è il caso di disperdere. Infatti i traditori che considerano la presenza di figli e l’occuparsi di loro un tradimento della coppia, sentono proprio la mancanza di quella attenzione e dedizione che sentono di aver diritto.
> Io penso che invece la genitorialità possa essere una modalità che possa far maturare e scoprire parti di sé e nuove intimità.
> Naturalmente sia il padre sia la madre devono essere in grado e sostenersi in questo passaggio della vita da giovane, figlio, egocentrato in adulto, genitore e rivolto ad altre vite. Questo processo rivoluzionario è molto oneroso psicologicamente e per questo bisognerebbe sostenersi. Purtroppo c’è chi è totalmente terrorizzato da questo cambiamento e vede intaccata la propria personalità e reagisce nei modi più vari sia in forme depressive sia in forme regressive sia con evitamento ecc.


ok.....ma qui stiamo parlando di un caso diverso


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma il politicamente corretto non l'ho citato io.
> sorry.


Se ti do ragione a prescindere ti plachi? Tanto non se ne esce.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> È interessante vedere come le donne prendano per oro colato quello che dice la propaganda democratica.
> Per questo gli gnomi di Wall Street stanno costruendo la prima società matriarcale della storia: sono più manipolabili.
> Senza contare che una società femminile ed effemminata non si difende dalle invasioni.


Non siamo americani. Sennò avresti ragione.
[video=youtube_share;2A5QE3iqSQ0]https://youtu.be/2A5QE3iqSQ0[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se ti do ragione a prescindere ti plachi? Tanto non se ne esce.


ma tu proprio non hai capito il mio discorso, che vuoi discutere, fava.
Guarda che se devo dire af uno che e' un emerito  cretino glielo dico.
il politicamente corretto l'ha tirato fuori quel genio del tuo assistito, dimostrando appunto di non aver capito un cazzo 

passo e chiudo, trombate di piu' e fatevi meno seghe mentali.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma tu proprio non hai capito il mio discorso, che vuoi discutere, fava.
> Guarda che se devo dire af uno che e' un emerito  cretino glielo dico.
> il politicamente corretto l'ha tirato fuori quel genio del tuo assistito, dimostrando appunto di non aver capito un cazzo
> 
> passo e chiudo, trombate di piu' e fatevi meno seghe mentali.


Oh, zia. Sei tu che ti sei attaccata al termine autistico per entrare a gamba tesa in una discussione che con le patologie invalidanti non c'entrava una mazza e girare il discorso dalla parte che volevi te, rimarcando che tieni parente uomopianta e che quindi ti si deve il rispetto. 
Poi uno ti lascia stare, e fai pure la brillantona?
Ma recuperalo te qualche orgasmino che magari impari pure a essere un pelo più leggera, che ormai siamo adulti e possiamo pure smettere di puntellare le nostre identità con le etichette, no?
A 20 anni sta pippa sui disabili ti farà pure apparire interessante e impegnata, a 45 anni, età dove ognuno ha i suoi guai, senza più il culo da ventenne e magari con le chiappe che applaudono quando corri, risulti solo essere una mattonata sui coglioni.
Lo dico per te, eh. Che a volte mi stai pure simpatica. Politica esclusa, ovviamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh, zia. Sei tu che ti sei attaccata al termine autistico per entrare a gamba tesa in una discussione che con le patologie invalidanti non c'entrava una mazza e girare il discorso dalla parte che volevi te, rimarcando che tieni parente uomopianta e che quindi ti si deve il rispetto.
> Poi uno ti lascia stare, e fai pure la brillantona?
> Ma recuperalo te qualche orgasmino che magari impari pure a essere un pelo più leggera, che ormai siamo adulti e possiamo pure smettere di puntellare le nostre identità con le etichette, no?
> A 20 anni sta pippa sui disabili ti farà pure apparire interessante e impegnata, a 45 anni, età dove ognuno ha i suoi guai, senza più il culo da ventenne e magari con le chiappe che applaudono quando corri, risulti solo essere una mattonata sui coglioni.
> Lo dico per te, eh. Che a volte mi stai pure simpatica. Politica esclusa, ovviamente.


a dimostrazione che proprio non ci hai capito una mazza.
E vabbe'


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a dimostrazione che proprio non ci hai capito una mazza.
> E vabbe'


"Vanno tutti nel senso sbagliato" disse quello che aveva imboccato contromano l'autostrada.
Cià.


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che so che non si dovrebbe spiare il cellulare del proprio compagno , sono qui di nuovo per avere un vostro parere obiettivo è schietto e chiedervi cosa devo fare.
> Interpretatemi questo messaggio scritto da una donna al mio compagno pochi giorni fa: sono stata bene e mi sono divertita con te quei due giorni , pero' ho dubbi e indecisioni su di "noi" , quindi direi di fare passare il tempo e la prossima volta che vieni a ..... chiama i e vediamo come stiamo ......
> Sono scioccata , sconvolta . Vivo da 4 anni con lui , uomo impeccabile, presente , passionale. Dopo quei famosi due giorni in cui appunto era via per lavoro, siamo stati via il week end come se nulla fosse.
> Ma che razza di individui esistono ?
> ...


Mollalo! quando ho scoperto i messaggi della mia ex ho solo scoperto la punta di un iceberg...poi se dopo 4 anni fa questo immagina più avanti!!!!
buona fortuna


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> È' semplicemente sbadato e poco furbo . *Ha il pin sul cellulare che regolarmente spegne di notte. Peccato che conosca anche il suo pin di sblocco oltre che di accesso*. Solo in questo sono più scaltra di lui ahime


Uhm, sai che quello che hai fatto non è una cosa lecita, eh?



Lostris ha detto:


> Sì Vabbeh...
> ma il nodo sta comunque, e non lo sposterei, nel tradimento avvenuto.
> 
> Che anche se l’avesse scoperto per un concatenarsi di casualità improbabili alla Final Destination, anzichè perché è stato scemo a tenersi un messaggio, non credo proprio che gli sarebbe stata grata per aver preso tutte le precauzioni possibili per pararsi il culo e di conseguenza (ma chissà) per “tutelare” la relazione ufficiale.
> ...


:up:



Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse mi viene dopo ma sicuramente aggiunge gravità.
> Vuol dire che conservare quel messaggio era più importante che *tutelare me *
> Quindi non è che senza messaggio il tradimento è meno grave ma il messaggio conservato per me è un aggravante. Dipende sempre secondo me da come ognuno di noi vive il tradimento fatto o subito. Io non ho mai conservato per più di due minuti un messaggio o una chiamata ricevuta perché non ne comprendo il senso e perché è un rischio evitabilissimo e inutile e soprattutto perché nemmeno inconsciamente ho mai sperato di essere beccata. Conservarlo vuol dire che alla fine tutta sta paura di essere scoperti non c’è. E questo è anche la misura di quanto ti importa dell’altro e del rapporto con l’altro. E se non importa a te figurati quanto dovrebbe importarmene a me se ti becco


Dai, Nocciola: lui aveva il PIN e lo spegneva di notte.
Pat ha intenzionalmente violato la sua privacy forzando le protezioni di sicurezza, senza averne titolo.
Quindi, o aveva dei sospetti oppure è una mezza stalker che non si fida a priori.
Il problema è che alla fine lei ha scoperto il tradimento. Il problema sta solo in quello.



Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Hai detto che cancellare è tutelare il tradito.
> Invece è tutelare il traditore, il tradimento e l’amante. Farlo può essere segno di prudenza, astuzia, pianificazione, non tutela del tradito.


Ovvio.
Se tradisco uso la massima prudenza per tutelare la mia relazione extra e il mio matrimonio.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anch'io chiedo rispetto: ho in famiglia una persona politicamente corretta.
> Quando c'è lui stiamo tutti zitti.


che stronzata.


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sei tu che gli stai dando quei significati.
> 
> Pensi sempre che gli altri ragionino come te.
> Invece a volte semplicemente ci si crede fighi e invincibili.


O si è semplicemente abitudinari e si è convinti che tutti lo siano.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh, zia. Sei tu che ti sei attaccata al termine autistico per entrare a gamba tesa in una discussione che con le patologie invalidanti non c'entrava una mazza e girare il discorso dalla parte che volevi te, rimarcando che tieni parente uomopianta e che quindi ti si deve il rispetto.
> Poi uno ti lascia stare, e fai pure la brillantona?
> *Ma recuperalo te qualche orgasmino che magari impari pure a essere un pelo più leggera,* che ormai siamo adulti e possiamo pure smettere di puntellare le nostre identità con le etichette, no?
> A 20 anni sta pippa sui disabili ti farà pure apparire interessante e impegnata, a 45 anni, età dove ognuno ha i suoi guai, senza più il culo da ventenne e magari con le chiappe che applaudono quando corri, risulti solo essere una mattonata sui coglioni.
> Lo dico per te, eh. Che a volte mi stai pure simpatica. Politica esclusa, ovviamente.


questa perla ti qualifica.
basta conoscere direttamente un paio di famiglie con queste problematiche belle pesanti in termini di sacrifici, sudore e lacrime e poi forse ti passa la voglia di fare battute cretine.


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Visto che quest'uomo è continuamente dipinto come un ragazzino immaturo, e non è sicuramente l'unico caso, forse proviamo a cambiare punto di vista senza condannare a priori.
> 
> *Per la felicità di Pat non so quanto possa essere utile, ma se sta così bene con lui ( al di là delle distrazioni) forse qualcosa da ripensare c'è*


:up:

E' così difficile trovare persone con cui si sta veramente bene, che una certa dose di ipocrisia nei rapporti diventa assolutamente accettabile, soprattutto a una certa età.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dai, Nocciola: lui aveva il PIN e lo spegneva di notte.
> Pat ha intenzionalmente violato la sua privacy forzando le protezioni di sicurezza, senza averne titolo.
> Quindi, o aveva dei sospetti oppure è una mezza stalker che non si fida a priori.
> Il problema è che alla fine lei ha scoperto il tradimento. Il problema sta solo in quello.


Io non so se lei sospetti o no o se non si fida a priori
Lui non ha cancellato e questo per me è comunque un fregarsene di lei


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> E' così difficile trovare persone con cui si sta veramente bene, che una certa dose di ipocrisia nei rapporti diventa assolutamente accettabile, soprattutto a una certa età.


tutto sommato condivido.chiamala ipocrisia o compromesso; del resto nella diplomazia c'è un accezione positiva che ha senso.
meglio un rigore sterile e solitario o un compromesso gratificante? vale la pena forse valutare pro e contro


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dai, Nocciola: lui aveva il PIN e lo spegneva di notte.
> Pat ha intenzionalmente violato la sua privacy forzando le protezioni di sicurezza, senza averne titolo.
> Quindi, o aveva dei sospetti oppure è una mezza stalker che non si fida a priori.
> Il problema è che alla fine lei ha scoperto il tradimento. Il problema sta solo in quello.


Mezza stolker eddai...
Aveva già da prima più di un sospetto. E poi ha controllato. Telefono a portata di mano, PIN conosciuto. Vorrei proprio vedere quanti non lo farebbero. Sinceramente, io se avessi un sospetto e potessi farlo lo farei.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mezza stolker eddai...
> Aveva già da prima più di un sospetto. E poi ha controllato. Telefono a portata di mano, PIN conosciuto. Vorrei proprio vedere quanti non lo farebbero. *Sinceramente, io se avessi un sospetto e potessi farlo lo farei*.


Idem


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mezza stolker eddai...
> Aveva già da prima più di un sospetto. E poi ha controllato. Telefono a portata di mano, PIN conosciuto. Vorrei proprio vedere quanti non lo farebbero. Sinceramente, io se avessi un sospetto e potessi farlo lo farei.


Lo fanno tutti. Ovviamente.
Solo che adesso è un po’ complicato. Tra pin impronte o riconoscimento facciale...


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mezza stolker eddai...
> Aveva già da prima più di un sospetto. E poi ha controllato. Telefono a portata di mano, PIN conosciuto. Vorrei proprio vedere quanti non lo farebbero. Sinceramente, io se avessi un sospetto e potessi farlo lo farei.


Il fatto è che avete spostato come al solito il focus sulla messaggistica lasciata su un cellulare protetto, quando il problema è antecedente e deriva dai sospetti.
Certo che ho controllato anch'io il cellulare, tra l'altro senza pin, ma solo quando mia moglie mi ha indotto a sospettare di lei.
Non lo avesse fatto, mai mi sarebbe venuto in mente di andare a rovistare tra i suoi messaggi.


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo fanno tutti. Ovviamente.
> Solo che adesso è un po’ complicato. Tra pin impronte o riconoscimento facciale...


Se non si riesce, e' un altro discorso.


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo fanno tutti. Ovviamente.
> Solo che adesso è un po’ complicato. Tra pin impronte o riconoscimento facciale...


Chiediamoci perché...:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto è che avete spostato come al solito il focus sulla messaggistica lasciata su un cellulare protetto, quando il problema è antecedente e deriva dai sospetti.
> Certo che ho controllato anch'io il cellulare, tra l'altro senza pin, ma solo quando mia moglie mi ha indotto a sospettare di lei.
> Non lo avesse fatto, mai mi sarebbe venuto in mente di andare a rovistare tra i suoi messaggi.


Ma pat di sospetti ne ha da un bel po'. Nemmeno a me verrebbe da rovistare "tanto per...". Però siamo alle solite: stesso discorso per il caso di [MENTION=7671]Paolo123[/MENTION] che ha trovato il diario, in bella vista, a casa sua, senza dovere scassinare. Stai un po' a vedere che poi la colpa è di chi lo legge...


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Ma pat di sospetti ne ha da un bel po'*.


Questo è il problema.
Se alimenti dei sospetti in una persona equilibrata e che è normalmente interessata a te, questa non si fermerà davanti ai messaggi cancellati. I tradimenti si scoprivano anche prima dell'invenzione degli smartphone.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto è che avete spostato come al solito il focus sulla messaggistica lasciata su un cellulare protetto, quando il problema è antecedente e deriva dai sospetti.
> *Certo che ho controllato anch'io il cellulare, tra l'altro senza pin, ma solo quando mia moglie mi ha indotto a sospettare di lei.
> Non lo avesse fatto, mai mi sarebbe venuto in mente di andare a rovistare tra i suoi messaggi.*


Credo che sia la stessa cosa che ha fatto lei


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il problema.
> Se alimenti dei sospetti in una persona equilibrata e che è normalmente interessata a te, questa non si fermerà davanti ai messaggi cancellati. I tradimenti si scoprivano anche prima dell'invenzione degli smartphone.


Sicuramente. Però non tutti hanno tempo, energie e soldi per affrontare appostamenti o pedinamenti. E comunque potendolo fare oggi una controllata a telefono, pc e mail sarebbe la prima cosa utile che mi verrebbe in mente.


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Però non tutti hanno tempo, energie e soldi per affrontare appostamenti o pedinamenti. E comunque potendolo fare oggi una controllata a telefono, pc e mail sarebbe la prima cosa utile che mi verrebbe in mente.


E se non trovassi nulla, ti fermeresti, malgrado i sospetti?
O daresti per scontato che tutti cancellino ormai i messaggi o abbiano un secondo cellulare?


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E se non trovassi nulla, ti fermeresti, malgrado i sospetti?
> O daresti per scontato che tutti cancellino ormai i messaggi o abbiano un secondo cellulare?


Bella domanda. Sai che non so se sarei mai quella che si apposta o assolda investigatori privati? Non lo so, sinceramente.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Chiediamoci perché...:sonar::sonar::sonar:


Gli smartphone...li disegnano così.
Anche il mio è blindato tra pin e impronta e non c’è nessuno che potrebbe incuriosirsi.
Più che altro è una rottura per me.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E se non trovassi nulla, ti fermeresti, malgrado i sospetti?
> O daresti per scontato che tutti cancellino ormai i messaggi o abbiano un secondo cellulare?





Foglia ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Sai che non so se sarei mai quella che si apposta o assolda investigatori privati? Non lo so, sinceramente.


Se non fosse stato così facile, mi sarei appostata.
Ma dopo il dubbio.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque chiunque può essere beccato.


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Sai che non so se sarei mai quella che si apposta o assolda investigatori privati? Non lo so, sinceramente.


Io più che altro mi chiedo quanti abbiano veramente voglia di scoprire un tradimento e quanti invece evitino di approfondire i segnali.
Che in fin dei conti, anche quello di non avvertire alcun sospetto in un coniuge da anni fedifrago  può essere figlio della stessa ipocrisia utile che fa nascondere il tradimento a chi lo compie.
Un buon modo per mantenere un'accettabile vita di coppia senza compromessi con le proprie necessità individuali.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque chiunque può essere beccato.


Questo è sicuro


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io più che altro mi chiedo quanti abbiano veramente voglia di scoprire un tradimento e quanti invece evitino di approfondire i segnali.
> Che in fin dei conti, anche quello di non avvertire alcun sospetto in un coniuge da anni fedifrago  può essere figlio della stessa ipocrisia utile che fa nascondere il tradimento a chi lo compie.
> Un buon modo per mantenere un'accettabile vita di coppia senza compromessi con le proprie necessità individuali.


Io quando ho captato che qualcosa non andava e non per come mi era stata raccontata ho indagato e non ho mai smesso
Poi la decisione è mia ma che tu pensi di potermi prendere per il culo anche no.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io più che altro mi chiedo quanti abbiano veramente voglia di scoprire un tradimento e quanti invece evitino di approfondire i segnali.
> Che in fin dei conti, anche quello di non avvertire alcun sospetto in un coniuge da anni fedifrago  può essere figlio della stessa ipocrisia utile che fa nascondere il tradimento a chi lo compie.
> Un buon modo per mantenere un'accettabile vita di coppia senza compromessi con le proprie necessità individuali.


Io so perché non me ne sono accorta io o anche perché non se ne sono accorti i mariti di amiche. La fiducia fa prendere per buona qualunque scusa.
Se si vive in più o meno simbiosi come vivevi tu, ovviamente una uscita serale fa suonare mille campanelli.
Ma per noi e per altri non era e non è così.
Se sono previste uscite separate non si trova nulla di strano al fatto che uno dei due esca e, anche per andare al cinema con le amiche, ci si lava, trucca e veste.
Non necessariamente si esce con l’amante vestite da pantera.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so perché non me ne sono accorta io o anche perché non se ne sono accorti i mariti di amiche. La fiducia fa prendere per buona qualunque scusa.
> Se si vive in più o meno simbiosi come vivevi tu, ovviamente una uscita serale fa suonare mille campanelli.
> Ma per noi e per altri non era e non è così.
> Se sono previste uscite separate non si trova nulla di strano al fatto che uno dei due esca e, anche per andare al cinema con le amiche, ci si lava, trucca e veste.
> Non necessariamente si esce con l’amante vestite da pantera.


Quoto
Ma poi non esistono solo le uscite serali e ci sono mille motivazioni
L'importante per me è essere sempre reperibile e essere sempre dove si dichiara di essere. Non garantisce nulla ma diminuisce di molto i rischi


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ma poi non esistono solo le uscite serali e ci sono mille motivazioni
> L'importante per me è essere sempre reperibile e essere sempre dove si dichiara di essere. Non garantisce nulla ma diminuisce di molto i rischi


Diciamo che una volta si poteva dire più credibilmente che si era scaricato il cellulare o che non prendeva. Adesso hanno le sicurezze e prendono ovunque. 
Un tempo per Tim Ikea era il triangolo delle Bermude.


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non fosse stato così facile, mi sarei appostata.
> Ma dopo il dubbio.


Per te era determinante avere un rapporto di fiducia incondizionata con tuo marito.
Anche per me, anche se per motivazioni diverse. 
Infatti l'ho fatto.
Sai qual è stato l'errore di mia moglie?
Non dare a me la stessa libertà che si prendeva lei.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per te era determinante avere un rapporto di fiducia incondizionata con tuo marito.
> Anche per me, anche se per motivazioni diverse.
> Infatti l'ho fatto.
> Sai qual è stato l'errore di mia moglie?
> Non dare a me la stessa libertà che si prendeva lei.


Non vado a dormire con chi non mi fa sentire sicura.

La libertà reciproca era ugualmente prioritaria. Poi dipende da come si usa la libertà.


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che una volta si poteva dire più credibilmente che si era scaricato il cellulare o che non prendeva. Adesso hanno le sicurezze e prendono ovunque.
> Un tempo per Tim Ikea era il triangolo delle Bermude.


Beh.
Col mio telefono, pure oggi


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh.
> Col mio telefono, pure oggi


Hai un alibi pronto. :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai un alibi pronto. :mexican:


Il telefono nuovo e' ancora nella sua scatola nello stesso posto.
Da circa tre mesi, forse più.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il problema.
> Se alimenti dei sospetti in una persona equilibrata e che è normalmente interessata a te, questa non si fermerà davanti ai messaggi cancellati. I tradimenti si scoprivano anche prima dell'invenzione degli smartphone.


Gli smartphone agevolano la comunicazione tra fedigrafo e terzo, ma con la stessa facilità possono fornire una chiara prova di una relazione. Molte agenzie investigative ancora oggi hanno clienti che si rivolgono loro per dubbi di infedeltà verso il partner, ma non ti potrai mai spingere dentro una camera di albergo. Diciamo che gli smartphone consentono un accesso diretto ad una stanza privata.
Non è neppure necessario avere sospetti, ma sentire dissonanze. A una non fai caso, ma se nel tempo ne avverti diverse....
Rispetto ad anni fa l'uso di internet attraverso il cellulare ha reso più diffuso l'averlo sempre in mano. Una decina di anni fa se vedevi qualcuno con il cellulare in mano gli potevi dire "a chi scrivi?". Oggi ti potrebbe rispondere che sta svolgendo una qualsiasi attività on line.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa perla ti qualifica.
> basta conoscere direttamente un paio di famiglie con queste problematiche belle pesanti in termini di sacrifici, sudore e lacrime e poi forse ti passa la voglia di fare battute cretine.


Minerva mai possibile che in oltre 3 anni in cui ti sforzi di essere sagace & salace senza far la differenza mai in un cazzo di confronto che sia uno, non hai trovato di meglio da fare che mettere i pagelle a persone che ti considerano irrilevante?
Di famiglie che hanno catorci in casa ne conosco una quantità industriale, visto e considerato che molto spesso se ne fottono alla grandissima del disabile e viene nominato un curatore speciale dal tribunale che nel 90% è un avvocato che si occupa di diritto di famiglia.
Ci sono famiglie che se ne fottono, famiglie che iniziano a far ruotare la loro esistenza intorno al fatto che hanno fallito biologicamente come genitori, un po' come I cornuti che strutturano i traumi e dopo 10 anni ancora stanno a guardarsi l'ombelico, e famiglie che si buttano nella negazione più nera prendendosela marcia con la struttura sanitaria.
Adesso, onestamente, io mi sarei un po' stancato di far valere la mostruosa asimmetria informativa che ci divide tutte le volte che abbiamo un confronto, soprattutto considerando il fatto che tu il confronto non lo vuoi, fai la battutina e tanti disperatamente di sembrare sarcastica senza riuscirci. Fatti aiutare, perché puzzi di disperazione in modo preoccupante.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il telefono nuovo e' ancora nella sua scatola nello stesso posto.
> Da circa tre mesi, forse più.


Io ho il telefono nuovo. È una meraviglia.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2019)

Tornando al problema iniziale, tutto sommato decidere se si resta o si chiude con una persona scoperta in veste diversa da quella in cui la avevamo collocata... dipende molto da nostro progetto.  
Mi pare ci siano state altre coppie che hanno glissato il "tradimento" per ripromettersi amore e fedeltà, merce spesso a breve scadenza, ma forse quello che si desidera è la rassicurazione che si è più importanti dell'amante, che verrà lasciata senza fallo (?) e che probabilmente non accadrà più...
Se a queste condizioni si mette una premessa, potrà ancora accadere ma sceglierà me, permarrà comunque un  controllo peggio che al check in, e se proprio reitererà avrà tante di quelle preoccupazioni per tenere tutto nascosto che toglierà spontaneità al rapporto, una specie di gioco del gatto col topo , il tutto deve essere validato dal fatto che questo soggetto rappresenti nonostante tutto davvero il meglio che si vorrebbe. 
Ovvio che queste premesse non hanno alcun interesse per chi non vuole vivere in un limbo fiduciario o in una amministrazione controllata del rapporto.
Penso che in questo caso ormai si abbia benissimo chiara la situazione... lasciamo che il tempo e la riflessione abbiano corso.


----------



## bettypage (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il problema.
> Se alimenti dei sospetti in una persona equilibrata e che è normalmente interessata a te, questa non si fermerà davanti ai messaggi cancellati. I tradimenti si scoprivano anche prima dell'invenzione degli smartphone.


Ma io sostengo che il traditore in un certo senso, a livello di subconscio, voglia farsi beccare per far scoppiare il bubbone. Ora dirò una bestialità ma il traditore in principio si sente egli stesso tradito (deluso) dal compagno, anche se non fisicamente, e allora il guardare altrove diventa una vendetta/sfida/incazzatura.
Poi ti costruisci un sacco di alibi per sentirti nel giusto e ti senti forte di mantenere la posizione anche nel caso tu venga sgamato.
 In teoria. 
Poi in pratica presumo partano sinceri mea culpa. 
Boh forse mi sono capita solo io ma fa lo stesso .


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho il telefono nuovo. È una meraviglia.


Io sono proprio al lato opposto della tecnologia. Quando vinco la pigrizia, infilo la sim nell'altro


----------



## bettypage (7 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tornando al problema iniziale, tutto sommato decidere se si resta o si chiude con una persona scoperta in veste diversa da quella in cui la avevamo collocata... dipende molto da nostro progetto.
> Mi pare ci siano state altre coppie che hanno glissato il "tradimento" per ripromettersi amore e fedeltà, merce spesso a breve scadenza, ma forse quello che si desidera è la rassicurazione che si è più importanti dell'amante, che verrà lasciata senza fallo (?) e che probabilmente non accadrà più...
> Se a queste condizioni si mette una premessa, potrà ancora accadere ma sceglierà me, permarrà comunque un  controllo peggio che al check, in e se proprio reitererà avrà tante di quelle preoccupazioni per tenere tutto nascosto che toglierà spontaneità al rapporto, una specie di gioco del gatto col topo , il tutto deve essere validato dal fatto che questo soggetto rappresenti nonostante tutto davvero il meglio che si vorrebbe.
> Ovvio che queste premesse non hanno alcun interesse per chi non vuole vivere in un limbo fiduciario o in una amministrazione controllata del rapporto.
> Penso che in questo caso ormai si abbia benissimo chiara la situazione... lasciamo che il tempo e la riflessione abbiano corso.


C'è anche chi accetta serenamente di convivere con un traditore forte del fatto che "l'importante è che il capitale torni a casa"


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io sostengo che il traditore in un certo senso, a livello di subconscio, voglia farsi beccare per far scoppiare il bubbone. Ora dirò una bestialità ma il traditore in principio si sente egli stesso tradito (deluso) dal compagno, anche se non fisicamente, e allora il guardare altrove diventa una vendetta/sfida/incazzatura.
> Poi ti costruisci un sacco di alibi per sentirti nel giusto e ti senti forte di mantenere la posizione anche nel caso tu venga sgamato.
> In teoria.
> Poi in pratica presumo partano sinceri mea culpa.
> Boh forse mi sono capita solo io ma fa lo stesso .


no non è affatto una vazzata.   usere più il termine delusione, in riferimento a come si sente un traditore


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque chiunque può essere beccato.


Ho beccato il mio vicino di casa a 500  km in all’ora di pranzo che limonava con l’amante....un posto assolutamente improbabile per lui....  a volte, anche con l’analogico non si e’ al sicuro


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io sostengo che il traditore in un certo senso, a livello di subconscio, voglia farsi beccare per far scoppiare il bubbone. Ora dirò una bestialità ma il traditore in principio si sente egli stesso tradito (deluso) dal compagno, anche se non fisicamente, e allora il guardare altrove diventa una vendetta/sfida/incazzatura.
> Poi ti costruisci un sacco di alibi per sentirti nel giusto e ti senti forte di mantenere la posizione anche nel caso tu venga sgamato.
> In teoria.
> Poi in pratica presumo partano sinceri mea culpa.
> Boh forse mi sono capita solo io ma fa lo stesso .


Sinceramente se avessi una relazione clandestina l'ultimo desiderio sarebbe quello di farmi beccare.
Il mondo non ruota attorno al tradito, neppure a livello di subconscio.


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ho beccato il mio vicino di casa a 500  km in all’ora di pranzo che limonava con l’amante....un posto assolutamente improbabile per lui....  a volte, anche con l’analogico non si e’ al sicuro


In effetti sarebbe consigliabile limonare dove non si può essere visti, anche a 500 km da casa.
Certo che al tuo vicino è andata particolarmente  di sfiga. Come ha reagito? ;-)


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> C'è anche chi accetta serenamente di convivere con un traditore forte del fatto che "l'importante è che il capitale torni a casa"


Naturalmente, tanto più che sa che se scoperto potrà essere perdonato. Come dici bene, lui  opporrà la mancanza di cura da parte della persona tradita... è un equilibrio di forze ed a giocarle bene si può galleggiare...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Idem


Come chiunque, motivo per cui la noncuranza è il male assoluto. Mai contare sulla benevolenza altrui. Scavare fossati, allevare coccodrilli (cit.)


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti sarebbe consigliabile limonare dove non si può essere visti, anche a 500 km da casa.
> Certo che al tuo vicino è andata particolarmente  di sfiga. Come ha reagito? ;-)


Credo di avergli tolto qualche anno di vita.. non sapeva piu dove guardare.... 
Pare  che il figlio abbia in seguito individuato i messaggi dell’amante e  sviluppando gravi problemi di salute di carattere psicofisico.   Dopo essertela  vista brutta, ora pare abbiano ritrovato L’armonia. Non si lasciano mai ...sempre abbracciati.
Che dire


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo di avergli tolto qualche anno di vita.. non sapeva piu dove guardare....
> Pare  che il figlio abbia in seguito individuato i messaggi dell’amante e  sviluppando gravi problemi di salute di carattere psicofisico.   Dopo essertela  vista brutta, ora pare abbiano ritrovato L’armonia. Non si lasciano mai ...sempre abbracciati.
> Che dire


Quasi che porti fortuna :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quasi che porti fortuna :rotfl:


Hahahahah... 
scherzi a parte... se la sono vista davvero brutta. Il ragazzino ha rischiato di passare a miglior vita


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahahahah...
> scherzi a parte... se la sono vista davvero brutta. Il ragazzino ha rischiato di passare a miglior vita


Pensa te che famiglia di vincenti. Semidei proprio.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pensa te che famiglia di vincenti. Semidei proprio.


In realtà ...sono persone estremamente in vista....che si sono fatte da se e rivestono  cariche estremamente rilevanti ...oltre al fatto di essere molto simpatiche. 
Sposati da molto e lui corteggiato da una collaboratrice molto insistente... la moglie tosta come poche ..e anche molto più bella e intelligente di lui.
Lui tranquillo ..secondo me innamorato della moglie .... Ma si e’ trovato questa che a quanto pare si “è rivelata” volutamente  alla consorte..(beccando il figlio). 
Vatti a fidare.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In realtà ...sono persone estremamente in vista....che si sono fatte da se e rivestono  cariche estremamente rilevanti ...oltre al fatto di essere molto simpatiche.
> Sposati da molto e lui corteggiato da una collaboratrice molto insistente... la moglie tosta come poche ..e anche molto più bella e intelligente di lui.
> Lui tranquillo ..secondo me innamorato della moglie .... Ma si e’ trovato questa che a quanto pare si “è rivelata” volutamente  alla consorte..(beccando il figlio).
> Vatti a fidare.


Bah. Tutti fighifigosi e poi per due corna il figlio ti schiatta? 
Sembra tanto "lepipperendonociechi"


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente se avessi una relazione clandestina l'ultimo desiderio sarebbe quello di farmi beccare.
> Il mondo non ruota attorno al tradito, neppure a livello di subconscio.


Quoto 
Se hai quel desiderio è perché fell’altro Non te ne frega nulla


----------



## Lostris (7 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Se hai quel desiderio è perché fell’altro Non te ne frega nulla


Ma no...

Significa che hai dei problemi (e chi non ne ha).
Intanto un desiderio del genere è necessariamente inconscio, perché se sei conscio a farti beccare ci metti un minuto, che cazzo devi desiderare?

E se ce l’hai ricondurrei il tutto ad una incredibile mancanza di palle, sostanzialmente codardia. 

Ma sono cose che faccio fatica a capire, un po’ come quelli che confessano ai partner ignari.


----------



## bettypage (7 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente se avessi una relazione clandestina l'ultimo desiderio sarebbe quello di farmi beccare.
> Il mondo non ruota attorno al tradito, neppure a livello di subconscio.


Se hai voglia di tradire c'è insoddisfazione a meno che non scopi in giro per sport.


----------



## bettypage (7 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Se hai quel desiderio è perché fell’altro Non te ne frega nulla


Ambè essere attenti a non farsi beccare invece indica cura x l altro...


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ambè essere attenti a non farsi beccare invece indica cura x l altro...


Indica cura per se stessi. Voglio tenere sia uno che l'altro. Poi ovvio che uno, il legittimo, rimane e l'altro potrebbe saltare.
Sicuramente salterà se vengo beccato dal legittimo, a meno che non mi sbatta fuori casa all'istante.
La cura è per se stessi e basta.

Sono rimasta colpita, rispetto alla posizione da me vissuta, dallo _scarto dell'amante _che ho visto in modi diversi in più storie raccontate nel forum. [MENTION=7564]Ingenua[/MENTION] è stata scartata e il chiedere una spiegazione le è costato una denuncia [MENTION=7675]lastregaseventitu[/MENTION]‎ ciaone di punto in bianco quando lei credeva la loro storia fosse all'apice e anche per lei nessuna spiegazione [MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION] è stata scartata dopo la separazione -voluta dalla moglie non da lui- (presa e lasciata a più riprese)
Io anche se ho chiuso sono stata "scartata" perchè non si è potuto chiudere in modo umano. Non ero concesso che io lo facessi. Sono situazioni diverse ma alla fine dei giochi viene fuori quel che si considera l'amante: un giocattolo. Qualcosa che puoi scartare.

E' in questo scarto che io mi trovo concorde con chi dice che chi tradisce non vuole assolutamente separarsi.
Probabilmente al momento della scoperta l'attenzione del tradito porta una centralità verso il traditore che lui sentiva mancante. Solo ipotesi naturalmente.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Indica cura per se stessi. Voglio tenere sia uno che l'altro. Poi ovvio che uno, il legittimo, rimane e l'altro potrebbe saltare.
> Sicuramente salterà se vengo beccato dal legittimo, a meno che non mi sbatta fuori casa all'istante.
> La cura è per se stessi e basta.
> 
> ...


Sì ma il problema sta pure del fatto che se accetti un ruolo da amante dovresti anche accettare il fatto che giochi un ruolo diverso da quello della compagna o del compagno. E se vuoi evolvere quel ruolo, secondo me non è nemmeno la posizione di partenza migliore per diventare La legittima di secondo giro. Poi io sono abbastanza disincantato su questo, ma tutte le donne che conosco che sono passate da essere amanti a legittime, sono state tradite a loro volta, o hanno tradito di nuovo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Indica cura per se stessi. Voglio tenere sia uno che l'altro. Poi ovvio che uno, il legittimo, rimane e l'altro potrebbe saltare.
> Sicuramente salterà se vengo beccato dal legittimo, a meno che non mi sbatta fuori casa all'istante.
> La cura è per se stessi e basta.
> 
> ...


Quindi è un modo per non pensare ai casini che ho, un giocattolo, una distrazione ma è chiaro che io traditore tenga più al partner ufficiale che all'amante perché sennò uscirei allo scoperto (E succede anche questo in effetti, qualche volta)
 In questo senso dico che da un lato, almeno al principio, vorresti autosabotarti per obbligare un tagliando di controllo alla coppia. Poi vedi che fila tutto liscio e allora ciccia. Mi godo quel che posso.


----------



## bettypage (8 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma il problema sta pure del fatto che se accetti un ruolo da amante dovresti anche accettare il fatto che giochi un ruolo diverso da quello della compagna o del compagno. E se vuoi evolvere quel ruolo, secondo me non è nemmeno la posizione di partenza migliore per diventare La legittima di secondo giro. Poi io sono abbastanza disincantato su questo, ma tutte le donne che conosco che sono passate da essere amanti a legittime, sono state tradite a loro volta, o hanno tradito di nuovo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma guarda che sarà poco romantico ma tolto casi limite la maggior parte delle persone hanno più o meno lo stesso modo di amare(e approcciarsi) e tendono a ricreare le stesse dinamiche, voglio dire che la metà mela è più unica che rara e dunque o la limi e ti fai andar bene ciò che hai o comincerai un' infinita ricerca. È proprio la nostra attitudine a vivere la relazione, non la persona, che da il valire aggiunto. Non voglio dire con questo che uno vale l altro però.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quindi è un modo per non pensare ai casini che ho, un giocattolo, una distrazione ma è chiaro che io traditore tenga più al partner ufficiale che all'amante perché sennò uscirei allo scoperto (E succede anche questo in effetti, qualche volta)
> In questo senso dico che da un lato, almeno al principio, vorresti autosabotarti per obbligare un tagliando di controllo alla coppia. Poi vedi che fila tutto liscio e allora ciccia. Mi godo quel che posso.


Non lo so. Non sono in quella posizione. Quel che ho percepito io nella mia esperienza è _come ti guarda l'altro_. 
L'altro, l'amante, deve essere innamorato, non basta te la dia, deve guardarti in quel modo lì (è quello il nutrimento, non il mero sesso). Ci saranno sicuramente moltissimi altri casi diversi.

Non credo ci sia voglia di autosabotarsi, altrimenti basterebbe molto meno. Tipo uscire una sera e tornare a casa fischiettando per fare capire a te, legittimo, che sono uscito a divertirmi. Quindi catturo la tua attenzione (e magari sono andato ad un cinema da solo). 

Se coinvolgo un terzo lo faccio solo per me. Con te, legittimo, ho già stabilito un ménage che mi va benissimo. 
Poi se mi becchi gli equilibri cambiano, e allora potrebbe andarmi bene questo nuovo equilibrio.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sarà poco romantico ma tolto casi limite la maggior parte delle persone hanno più o meno lo stesso modo di amare(e approcciarsi) e tendono a ricreare le stesse dinamiche, voglio dire che la metà mela è più unica che rara e dunque o la limi e ti fai andar bene ciò che hai o comincerai un' infinita ricerca. È proprio la nostra attitudine a vivere la relazione, non la persona, che da il valire aggiunto. Non voglio dire con questo che uno vale l altro però.


No, su questo parla per te Betty . Io ho una fame fottuta di gente eccezionale che mi arricchisca la vita. Di relazioni standard ne ho talmente tante che mi infestano l'esistenza che ci manca solo che faccio come quei disperati che hanno una vita di merda ma devono per forza infiocchettare tutto perché l'imperativo categorico e sorridere.
La mia capacità di vivere e gestire relazioni è ormai stata stiracchiata oltre il limite della elasticità possibile. Ormai investo solo su gente realmente figa. Ho tagliato perfino gli amici di scuola, quelli che (oddio) rappresentano Il miraggio dell'adolescenza perché tanto nel 90% dei casi sono gente le occasioni per emergere se le è mangiate.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (8 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, su questo parla per te Betty . Io ho una fame fottuta di gente eccezionale che mi arricchisca la vita. Di relazioni standard ne ho talmente tante che mi infestano l'esistenza che ci manca solo che faccio come quei disperati che hanno una vita di merda ma devono per forza infiocchettare tutto perché l'imperativo categorico e sorridere.
> La mia capacità di vivere e gestire relazioni è ormai stata stiracchiata oltre il limite della elasticità possibile. Ormai investo solo su gente realmente figa. Ho tagliato perfino gli amici di scuola, quelli che (oddio) rappresentano Il miraggio dell'adolescenza perché tanto nel 90% dei casi sono gente le occasioni per emergere se le è mangiate.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma ben vengano persone nuove e stimolanti e interessanti, io parlo di relazione affettiva stabile. Sono convinta che un' amante che si sceglie di stabilizzare e ufficializzare assumerà le sembianze di una ex moglie se il contesto resta quello.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma il problema sta pure del fatto che se accetti un ruolo da amante dovresti anche accettare il fatto che giochi un ruolo diverso da quello della compagna o del compagno. E se vuoi evolvere quel ruolo, secondo me non è nemmeno la posizione di partenza migliore per diventare La legittima di secondo giro. Poi io sono abbastanza disincantato su questo, ma tutte le donne che conosco che sono passate da essere amanti a legittime, sono state tradite a loro volta, o hanno tradito di nuovo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Personalmente sono allergica al termine ruolo dell'amante. L'ho già scritto più volte.
La moglie ha un ruolo che ha visto sin da bambina in una sua madre, sua zia e altri. Ha avuto modo di vederne i pro e contro in qualche modo. Farsi un'idea. Le bambine ai tempi miei ancora usavano giocare a "mamma casetta".
L'amante che pro ha??? Se mi davano da sottoscrivere al ruolo (solo doveri) avrei dato fuoco al contratto (che poi sarebbe più una ritenuta d'acconto). Riguardo al resto sono pienamente in accordo con quanto esponi, ora ne ho preso atto. 
Comunque l'amante deve fare come le puttane, non si deve innamorare. Può divertirsi, ma non deve innamorarsi.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma ben vengano persone nuove e stimolanti e interessanti, io parlo di relazione affettiva stabile. Sono convinta che un' amante che si sceglie di stabilizzare e ufficializzare assumerà le sembianze di una ex moglie se il contesto resta quello.


Per me un'amante porta avanti una sua idea di coppia neutra rispetto alla coppia precedente dell'altro (che non conosce perchè è un vissuto che non gli appartiene).
Ovviamente il rapporto si farà istituzionale, quindi ci si rapporterà per le tante questioni di casa e molto altro.
Ma in effetti se l'altro lascia per saltare con l'amante tenderà a portare nella nuova coppia regole che lui ha ritenuto funzionali nella precedente (credendo di far bene), perchè quello ha vissuto. E che magari di riflesso poi han portato alla "crisi".
Poi se lascia per l'altro o sull'altro (ma se mancava non l'avresti mai fatto) scaricherai addosso sul nuovo tutte le tue infelicità. Farai confronti. Mancano dei tempi in mezzo in cui si lascia, anche mentalmente la precedente coppia, per costituirne una nuova. Se invece credi ci sia una gru che arriva prende una persona e te la cambia con un'altra.. bè potrebbe andare anche peggio.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Personalmente sono allergica al termine ruolo dell'amante. L'ho già scritto più volte.
> La moglie ha un ruolo che ha visto sin da bambina in una sua madre, sua zia e altri. Ha avuto modo di vederne i pro e contro in qualche modo. Farsi un'idea. Le bambine ai tempi miei ancora usavano giocare a "mamma casetta".
> L'amante che pro ha??? Se mi davano da sottoscrivere al ruolo (solo doveri) avrei dato fuoco al contratto (che poi sarebbe più una ritenuta d'acconto). Riguardo al resto sono pienamente in accordo con quanto esponi, ora ne ho preso atto.
> Comunque l'amante deve fare come le puttane, non si deve innamorare. Può divertirsi, ma non deve innamorarsi.


Altro discorso banale e banalizzante. Avrai il dente avvelenato, ma è un po' che non ti riconosco più. L'amante può innamorarsi tranquillamente, basta non essere così imbecilli da pretendere l'esclusiva su qualcuno che non vuole dartela. Se non riesci ad innamorarti senza infilare per forza l'esclusiva sul rapporto, non ti incazzare se vieni superata nella catena alimentare da qualche predatore più evoluto.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma ben vengano persone nuove e stimolanti e interessanti, io parlo di relazione affettiva stabile. Sono convinta che un' amante che si sceglie di stabilizzare e ufficializzare assumerà le sembianze di una ex moglie se il contesto resta quello.


Ripeto, grazie a Dio qualche persona eccezionale nella vita mi è rimasta appiccicata. Sarà perché ci siamo tutti fatti il culo quadrato per essere felici invece che per senso del dovere, ma ho un buon parterre di persona a cui tengo e che tengono a me. Non per forza dei parametri canonici delle risposte preconfezionate, ma all'interno di rapporti negoziati dall'inizio alla fine dove perché così vogliamo e non perché qualcuno ci ha detto che ci si sarebbe dovuti uniformare ad un set di regole date.
Poi è chiaro che per come ragiono io l'eccezionalità delle persone la misuro sulla base della capacità di governare la propria esistenza su parametri diversi dalla massa. Ma quello è il modo in cui io ho scelto di vivere la mia vita. Se il 99% di chi tradisce sceglie una via che ti fa star male, senza offesa ma faccio volentieri parte dell'altro 1%. Un po' Come quando da bambini ci dicevano: "e che se gli altri bambini si buttano a fiume, Tu ti butti al fiume insieme a loro?" 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per me un'amante porta avanti una sua idea di coppia neutra rispetto alla coppia precedente dell'altro (che non conosce perchè è un vissuto che non gli appartiene).
> Ovviamente il rapporto si farà istituzionale, quindi ci si rapporterà per le tante questioni di casa e molto altro.
> Ma in effetti se l'altro lascia per saltare con l'amante tenderà a portare nella nuova coppia regole che lui ha ritenuto funzionali nella precedente (credendo di far bene), perchè quello ha vissuto. E che magari di riflesso poi han portato alla "crisi".
> Poi se lascia per l'altro o sull'altro (ma se mancava non l'avresti mai fatto) scaricherai addosso sul nuovo tutte le tue infelicità. Farai confronti. Mancano dei tempi in mezzo in cui si lascia, anche mentalmente la precedente coppia, per costituirne una nuova. Se invece credi ci sia una gru che arriva prende una persona e te la cambia con un'altra.. bè potrebbe andare anche peggio.


Sì ma di continuo a dire che questa è la patologia del rapporto con l'amante. Non la fisiologia. In un rapporto fisiologico tra amanti ognuno dei due ha una sua stabilità affettiva fuori dalla bolla, e nella bolla si cerca altro. Questa è la mia idea di come deve girare il fumo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Altro discorso banale e banalizzante. Avrai il dente avvelenato, ma è un po' che non ti riconosco più. L'amante può innamorarsi tranquillamente, basta non essere così imbecilli da pretendere l'esclusiva su qualcuno che non vuole dartela. Se non riesci ad innamorarti senza infilare per forza l'esclusiva sul rapporto, non ti incazzare se vieni superata nella catena alimentare da qualche predatore più evoluto.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


In che senso non mi riconosci più? 
Non ho il dente avvelenato per non aver avuto l'esclusiva.
Sicuramente sono rimasta male per il finale fuso in ogni neurone, questo non me lo sarei aspettato. 
L'esclusiva era stata richiesta a me, ma in tempi e modi oltre quello che potevo vivere. Io ho sempre cercato di stare con piedini ben ancorati a terra ma se mi bombardi di ti amo e mi cerchi da mattino a sera io ti dico guarda che se fai cosi ogni giorno tra 3 mesi io mi aspetterò altro, un'evoluzione. E se poi ti scasserà ti avverto che stai operando perchè arrivi.
In genere è raro che io faccia saltare una persona di punto in bianco dalla mia vita. Tant'è che ho tentato di portare questo rapporto verso una forma di amicizia (cercando anche di comportarmi da tale, ed uscendo dalle regole stabilite dal codice deontologico del ruolo dell'amante) ma è stata negata.
Quindi come da apertura _non ci rivedremo più in questa vita_.
Io credo che quello che lui ha costruito con la sua compagna in gioventù sia veramente raro da mettere in piedi con qualsiasi altra donna. Tanto di quel vissuto e di ciò che ha dovrebbe renderlo felice. Mi auguro che lo veda prima o poi. Se lo vede ed è stata tutta una recita... bè... mi autocensuro.


----------



## bettypage (8 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ripeto, grazie a Dio qualche persona eccezionale nella vita mi è rimasta appiccicata. Sarà perché ci siamo tutti fatti il culo quadrato per essere felici invece che per senso del dovere, ma ho un buon parterre di persona a cui tengo e che tengono a me. Non per forza dei parametri canonici delle risposte preconfezionate, ma all'interno di rapporti negoziati dall'inizio alla fine dove perché così vogliamo e non perché qualcuno ci ha detto che ci si sarebbe dovuti uniformare ad un set di regole date.
> Poi è chiaro che per come ragiono io l'eccezionalità delle persone la misuro sulla base della capacità di governare la propria esistenza su parametri diversi dalla massa. Ma quello è il modo in cui io ho scelto di vivere la mia vita. Se il 99% di chi tradisce sceglie una via che ti fa star male, senza offesa ma faccio volentieri parte dell'altro 1%. Un po' Come quando da bambini ci dicevano: "e che se gli altri bambini si buttano a fiume, Tu ti butti al fiume insieme a loro?"
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sei mejo te. Cit. San Culamo


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma di continuo a dire che questa è la patologia del rapporto con l'amante. Non la fisiologia. In un rapporto fisiologico tra amanti ognuno dei due ha una sua stabilità affettiva fuori dalla bolla, e nella bolla si cerca altro. Questa è la mia idea di come deve girare il fumo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Si ho capito. Quel che ho vissuto allora è la forma patologica. Puoi anche chiamarlo Pino o Margherita. 
La forma sana è bene stia tra due persone già sposate, mi sembra l'ideale.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Indica cura per se stessi. Voglio tenere sia uno che l'altro. Poi ovvio che uno, il legittimo, rimane e l'altro potrebbe saltare.
> Sicuramente salterà se vengo beccato dal legittimo, a meno che non mi sbatta fuori casa all'istante.
> La cura è per se stessi e basta.
> 
> ...


L'attenzione va sempre verso il progetto, che comprende casa, figli, stabilità economica, posizione e identità sociali. Tutto il resto passa prima o poi.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quindi è un modo per non pensare ai casini che ho, un giocattolo, una distrazione ma *è chiaro che io traditore tenga più al partner ufficiale che all'amant*e perché sennò uscirei allo scoperto (E succede anche questo in effetti, qualche volta)
> In questo senso dico che da un lato, almeno al principio, vorresti autosabotarti per obbligare un tagliando di controllo alla coppia. Poi vedi che fila tutto liscio e allora ciccia. Mi godo quel che posso.


L'errore anche  in questa valutazione  sta nel porre il focus sulla persona o sulla coppia composta solo dalle persone, dimenticando tutto il resto.
Se una coppia ha figli ha già stabilito un legame complesso. Se a questi aggiungi la casa, gli amici comuni e i parenti acquisiti, lo status di famiglia, si può comprendere come l'amante non abbia strumenti per competere allo stesso livello.
Ne ha semplicemente altri, magari molto più intimi o coinvolgenti a livello emotivo, ma pur sempre diversi.
Amante e coniuge sono pertanto sempre su piani diversi e  possono coesistere a livello di ambizioni nella stessa persona senza competere.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Personalmente sono allergica al termine ruolo dell'amante. L'ho già scritto più volte.
> La moglie ha un ruolo che ha visto sin da bambina in una sua madre, sua zia e altri. Ha avuto modo di vederne i pro e contro in qualche modo. Farsi un'idea. Le bambine ai tempi miei ancora usavano giocare a "mamma casetta".
> L'amante che pro ha??? Se mi davano da sottoscrivere al ruolo (solo doveri) avrei dato fuoco al contratto (che poi sarebbe più una ritenuta d'acconto). Riguardo al resto sono pienamente in accordo con quanto esponi, ora ne ho preso atto.
> Comunque l'amante deve fare come le puttane, non si deve innamorare. Può divertirsi, ma non deve innamorarsi.


L’amante ci si può innamorare, importante che ci sia un equilibrio nella coppia di amanti. Se uno dei due non vuole investire nei sentimenti è ovvio che scappa quando l’amante è innamorato.
Se entrambi sono innamorati può funzionare, anche meglio di un rapporto ufficiale.
Non ricordo chi parlava giorni fa della passione fra gli amanti. È un termine relativo... qualcuno scambia la passione con il ricevimento di 2000 messaggi al giorno, qualcun’altro con una frequenza dei rapporti al di sopra della media. 
Ma per come intendo io la passione , si posso dire che c’è senza ombra di dubbio. 
Non avevo idea di come funziona un rapporto extra , ma da quanto letto qui è ben diverso da quello in cui mi ci trovo. 
E nello stesso momento preferisco non costruire illusioni ben sapendo che la vita offre belle ma anche brutte sorprese.
Per quanto sia ben funzionante il rapporto extra, tanto disfunzionale è quello ufficiale.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sei mejo te. Cit. San Culamo


Sì ma non per merito mio. È la concorrenza che fa schifo. Sempre detto.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si ho capito. Quel che ho vissuto allora è la forma patologica. Puoi anche chiamarlo Pino o Margherita.
> La forma sana è bene stia tra due persone già sposate, mi sembra l'ideale.


La forma sana sta bene tra due persone felicemente sposate. I migliori traditori che conosco sono quelli che a casa hanno tutto. Quelli che chiunque sapesse che tradiscono gli verrebbe da dire che sono degli stronzi perché mai e poi mai Sarebbe da mettere in pericolo cotanto ben di Dio.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'errore anche  in questa valutazione  sta nel porre il focus sulla persona o sulla coppia composta solo dalle persone, dimenticando tutto il resto.
> Se una coppia ha figli ha già stabilito un legame complesso. Se a questi aggiungi la casa, gli amici comuni e i parenti acquisiti, lo status di famiglia, si può comprendere come l'amante non abbia strumenti per competere allo stesso livello.
> Ne ha semplicemente altri, magari molto più intimi o coinvolgenti a livello emotivo, ma pur sempre diversi.
> Amante e coniuge sono pertanto sempre su piani diversi e  possono coesistere a livello di ambizioni nella stessa persona senza competere.


Anzi, la competizione è un inutile stress per chi la deve subire. Amante e coniuge normalmente sono soggetti da cui cerchi cose diverse. Un altro dei motivi per cui normalmente si scarica l'amante pressante


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’amante ci si può innamorare, importante che ci sia un equilibrio nella coppia di amanti. Se uno dei due non vuole investire nei sentimenti è ovvio che scappa quando l’amante è innamorato.
> Se entrambi sono innamorati può funzionare, anche meglio di un rapporto ufficiale.
> Non ricordo chi parlava giorni fa della passione fra gli amanti. È un termine relativo... qualcuno scambia la passione con il ricevimento di 2000 messaggi al giorno, qualcun’altro con una frequenza dei rapporti al di sopra della media.
> Ma per come intendo io la passione , si posso dire che c’è senza ombra di dubbio.
> ...


Tu in che rapporto ti trovi? Personalmente lascio volentieri l'onere ad altre/i. Ho già dato. Sono a posto così.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'attenzione va sempre verso il progetto, che comprende casa, figli, stabilità economica, posizione e identità sociali. Tutto il resto passa prima o poi.


Me ne sono resa conto. Hai ragione.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La forma sana sta bene tra due persone felicemente sposate. I migliori traditori che conosco sono quelli che a casa hanno tutto. Quelli che chiunque sapesse che tradiscono gli verrebbe da dire che sono degli stronzi perché mai e poi mai Sarebbe da mettere in pericolo cotanto ben di Dio.


In genere si dice che le relazioni insane sono quelle in cui, quando le vivi, ti rendi conto che stavi meglio prima di iniziarle.
C'è chi anche nel tradimento ne ha vissute di sane, chi no. Su questo ognuno ha registrato la propria esperienza. Se ne esci con ferite o cicatrici di certo non hai fatto un affare.

Penso in qualche modo questo possa valere anche per chi è stato tradito. Come coppia stavamo meglio prima della scoperta o dopo?


----------



## Moni (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Me ne sono resa conto. Hai ragione.


Si tendenzialmente credo sia più semplice stare dove si è abituati x tutti quei motivi 
In montagna coppie palesemente alla frutta ma mai mai un abbraccio una gentilezza aziende dietro ai figli e alle abitudini di sempre 
Abitudini che magari sono pure anzi sicuramente piacevoli basta non essere frustrati x mancanza di sesso calore affetto e farsi andare bene il resto che può pure essere tanto

Evidentemente però non basta se poi tanti hanno bisogno Dell amante

Poi solito paravento figli...che nel mio giro tanno crescendo e si fanno cavoli loro e che resta
Vi dico di una decina di coppie ne salvo una di queste vacanze per complicita affetto e un sentimento Che si nota ancira tra loro.. Gli altri amici quasi fratello e sorella con medesime dinamiche di litigio scaramucce... 3 sono certa avere amante che evidentemente non da così bene o cmq crea insofferenza...


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu in che rapporto ti trovi? Personalmente lascio volentieri l'onere ad altre/i. Ho già dato. Sono a posto così.


In un rapporto in cui non si risparmia sui sentimenti. Senza assenze da entrambe le parti. Un incontro fatto solamente di 2 ore di sesso, ciao e alla prossima non fa per noi.  Non voglio entrare nei dettagli per ovvi motivi. 
Comunque è un rapporto dove non c'è bisogno di chiedere, l’altro lo capisce all’istante e si fa avanti.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In genere si dice che le relazioni insane sono quelle in cui, quando le vivi, ti rendi conto che stavi meglio prima di iniziarle.
> C'è chi anche nel tradimento ne ha vissute di sane, chi no. Su questo ognuno ha registrato la propria esperienza. Se ne esci con ferite o cicatrici di certo non hai fatto un affare.
> 
> Penso in qualche modo questo possa valere anche per chi è stato tradito. Come coppia stavamo meglio prima della scoperta o dopo?


Nel mio caso, dopo.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Si tendenzialmente credo sia più semplice stare dove si è abituati x tutti quei motivi
> In montagna coppie palesemente alla frutta ma mai mai un abbraccio una gentilezza aziende dietro ai figli e alle abitudini di sempre
> Abitudini che magari sono pure anzi sicuramente piacevoli basta non essere frustrati x mancanza di sesso calore affetto e farsi andare bene il resto che può pure essere tanto
> 
> ...


Una volta con l'ex siamo stati via una domenica. X luogo. C'era la possibilità di una visita su una specie di pullman. Tutte coppie tra i 40/55 anni all'incirca (senza la presenza di figli in loco). Mi trovai a pensare che si vedeva lontano un miglio che noi non lo eravamo. O almeno era palese che non lo ero io. Tutti facevano i "turisti" senza cagarsi di striscio, si vedeva che si davano per scontati. Io ero l'unica che guardava cosa faceva lui, alla fine nel parcheggio ci siamo dati un abbraccio. Non effusioni esagerate, solo un abbraccio. Tutti gli altri non si son toccati e son tornati a casa loro. Loro non avevano bisogno di toccare il proprio compagno in un parcheggio, potevano farlo tranquillamente fra le mura domestiche. La fregatura è se torni a casa e vieni travolto da tutta una serie di cose da gestire. Andrebbe ritagliato un tempo del desiderio.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In un rapporto in cui non si risparmia sui sentimenti. Senza assenze da entrambe le parti. Un incontro fatto solamente di 2 ore di sesso, ciao e alla prossima non fa per *noi*.  Non voglio entrare nei dettagli per ovvi motivi.
> Comunque è un rapporto dove non c'è bisogno di chiedere, l’altro lo capisce all’istante e si fa avanti.


Mi colpisce il NOI. Io non avrei mai detto noi, mai sentito. 
NOI è tanta roba. Per arrivare a noi c'è un percorso condiviso.


----------



## Moni (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una volta con l'ex siamo stati via una domenica. X luogo. C'era la possibilità di una visita su una specie di pullman. Tutte coppie tra i 40/55 anni all'incirca (senza la presenza di figli in loco). Mi trovai a pensare che si vedeva lontano un miglio che noi non lo eravamo. O almeno era palese che non lo ero io. Tutti facevano i "turisti" senza cagarsi di striscio, si vedeva che si davano per scontati. Io ero l'unica che guardava cosa faceva lui, alla fine nel parcheggio ci siamo dati un abbraccio. Non effusioni esagerate, solo un abbraccio. Tutti gli altri non si son toccati e son tornati a casa loro. Loro non avevano bisogno di toccare il proprio compagno in un parcheggio, potevano farlo tranquillamente fra le mura domestiche. La fregatura è se torni a casa e vieni travolto da tutta una serie di cose da gestire. Andrebbe ritagliato un tempo del desiderio.


Il segreto credo sia proprio non darsi x scontati
Però la vita moderna ti porta a livelli di stanchezza stress che investire in un rapporto è davvero faticoso soptutto se non c'è il guizzo iniziale
Bisognerebbe ritagliarsi degli spazi propri ed essere molto bravi Petche io temo che sia fisiologico il calo in tutto e x tutto ed è lì che il sentimento forte viene fuori
La scopata extra sinceramente non mi spaventa non quanto un rapporto di ritrovata complicita ma con un altro o altra 

Io poi faccio storia a parte non avendo avuto matrimonio di routine anzi ma anche li ci andava una dedizione e cura che entrambi non abbiamo avuto 

Vediamo al secondo giro 

Anche noi a capodanno eravamo gli unici appiccicati a limonare con gli altri che ci prendevano x il culo dicendo vediamo tra 15 anni 
E che mi frega sarò nonna magari 

Noi e la coppia mito che vi dicevo davvero carini ma pure in situazione agevolata nonni e tate prima e cmq soldini
 adesso sono a Cuba loro due x dire... Aiuta va la..


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi colpisce il NOI. Io non avrei mai detto noi, mai sentito.
> NOI è tanta roba. Per arrivare a noi c'è un percorso condiviso.


Quoto


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un altro dei motivi per cui normalmente si scarica l'amante pressante


Sono curioso di sapere come fai a scaricarle senza che poi loro dopo un nanosecondo chiamino tua moglie.....

Dai spiega, non essere timido


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi colpisce il NOI. Io non avrei mai detto noi, mai sentito.
> NOI è tanta roba. Per arrivare a noi c'è un percorso condiviso.


Noi inteso come soggetto in una frase in cui voglio comunicare che io e lui la pensiamo in questo modo.
Vedo in questo forum tanti problemi nelle coppie ufficiali e non ufficiali. E non capisco perché bisogna tenere in piedi un rapporto extra che non funziona. Per ora noi non abbiamo problemi di comprensione o altro. Siamo un “noi” in quanto condividiamo momenti importanti, ma non perché io faccio progetti per un “noi “ domani. 
A me basta sapere che adesso sono importante, non m’interessa sapere di essere più importante della moglie o di sostituire qualcun’altro. 
Pur essendo scettica di natura e per forza di esperienza negativa avuta nel rapporto ufficiale, posso affermare che dai suoi comportamenti mi sento importante e questo mi basta. E anche vero che ciascuno di noi ha parametri diversi per capire quanto è importante per l’altro: per qualcuno possono bastare 2 messaggi al giorno e ricevere auguri per il compleanno, per qualcun’altro non basta neanche la luna. 
Posizionandomi a metà fra questi estremi... forse più vicino alla luna , si, non penso di peccare se uso il termine “ noi”  riferito al presente.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Noi inteso come soggetto in una frase in cui voglio comunicare che io e lui la pensiamo in questo modo.
> Vedo in questo forum tanti problemi nelle coppie ufficiali e non ufficiali. E non capisco perché bisogna tenere in piedi un rapporto extra che non funziona. Per ora noi non abbiamo problemi di comprensione o altro. Siamo un “noi” in quanto condividiamo momenti importanti, ma non perché io faccio progetti per un “noi “ domani.
> A me basta sapere che adesso sono importante, non m’interessa sapere di essere più importante della moglie o di sostituire qualcun’altro.


Io non voglio tenere in piedi niente, infatti ho chiuso. 
Non capisco perchè tirare sempre fuori la moglie. Per come l'ho registrata all'inizio sono entrata perchè la moglie già non c'era più, pur essendoci nella carta e nella quotidianità. E ti assicuro che c'è stato un grande impegno nel voler dare questa versione, non è che son state due parole. Non mi sono sentita di ledere un rapporto perchè lo sentivo assente. Certamente in seguito mi sono ricreduta. 
Voler prendere il posto di un'altra donna, ambire a questo, per me è il suicidio della propria personalità.
Il percorso loro rimane loro, e anche a relazione chiusa non si dovrebbe sentire l'esigenza di ledere la vita dell'altro, tanto più se ci sono figli in mezzo. Non esiste proprio.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non voglio tenere in piedi niente, infatti ho chiuso.
> Non capisco perchè tirare sempre fuori la moglie. Per come l'ho registrata all'inizio sono entrata perchè la moglie già non c'era più, pur essendoci nella carta e nella quotidianità. E ti assicuro che c'è stato un grande impegno nel voler dare questa versione, non è che son state due parole. Non mi sono sentita di ledere un rapporto perchè lo sentivo assente. Certamente in seguito mi sono ricreduta.
> Voler prendere il posto di un'altra donna, ambire a questo, per me è il suicidio della propria personalità.
> Il percorso loro rimane loro, e anche a relazione chiusa non si dovrebbe sentire l'esigenza di ledere la vita dell'altro, tanto più se ci sono figli in mezzo. Non esiste proprio.


Per carità, mai dire mai e magari un giorno mi ricrederò ... ma se un uomo mi venisse a proporre di fare l’amante (semplifico) dicendomi: guarda che lo faccio per distrarmi ma voglio stare con la mia famiglia e mi ci trovo anche bene ..magari avrebbe una mezza chanche...ma se mi dicesse “uhhh, me tapino ... con mia moglie siamo come fratelli, è tutto finito...voglio te nel mio futuro .. Bene, gli direi: prima liberato del passato e io sarò il tuo futuro....
Invece proprio in questi casi scatta il coinvolgimento.....si crede ai figli che un giorno cresceranno con la timida speranza di essere scelte. 
Perché?


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non voglio tenere in piedi niente, infatti ho chiuso.
> Non capisco perchè tirare sempre fuori la moglie. Per come l'ho registrata all'inizio sono entrata perchè la moglie già non c'era più, pur essendoci nella carta e nella quotidianità. E ti assicuro che c'è stato un grande impegno nel voler dare questa versione, non è che son state due parole. Non mi sono sentita di ledere un rapporto perchè lo sentivo assente. Certamente in seguito mi sono ricreduta.
> Voler prendere il posto di un'altra donna, ambire a questo, per me è il suicidio della propria personalità.
> Il percorso loro rimane loro, e anche a relazione chiusa non si dovrebbe sentire l'esigenza di ledere la vita dell'altro, tanto più se ci sono figli in mezzo. Non esiste proprio.


Non mi riferisco a te Marjanna, non ricordo bene la tua storia. Dicevo che questa situazione è la maggior causa di problemi nei rapporti extra. Da quello che ho letto qui. Di te ricordo che hai chiuso tu in quanto lui è diventato ossessivo. Comunque non mi sembra proprio che tu abbia insistito nel disfare matrimonio, al contrario hai preso atto che la relazione non funziona e ti sei fatta una ragione. Atteggiamento intelligente anche se non sprovvisto di sofferenza.
La vita va avanti, non vale la pena rimanere ancorati a relazioni che non esistono.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per carità, mai dire mai e magari un giorno mi ricrederò ... ma se un uomo mi venisse a proporre di fare l’amante (semplifico) dicendomi: guarda che lo faccio per distrarmi ma voglio stare con la mia famiglia e mi ci trovo anche bene ..magari avrebbe una mezza chanche...ma se mi dicesse “uhhh, me tapino ... con mia moglie siamo come fratelli, è tutto finito...voglio te nel mio futuro .. Bene, gli direi: prima liberato del passato e io sarò il tuo futuro....
> Invece proprio in questi casi scatta il coinvolgimento.....si crede ai figli che un giorno cresceranno con la timida speranza di essere scelte.
> Perché?


Bella domanda. Soprattutto allucinante la seconda ipotesi se fatta all'inizio.
Una relazione parte perché ti piace una persona, ma come prosegue e come finisce non puoi definirlo a priori.
All'inizio l'affermazione corretta è sicuramente la prima.
Molte vogliono essere rassicurate, non sono abbastanza sicure di loro stesse, vogliono l'unicità e la progettualità anche da amanti.
Soffocante.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Soprattutto allucinante la seconda ipotesi se fatta all'inizio.
> Una relazione parte perché ti piace una persona, ma come prosegue e come finisce non puoi definirlo a priori.
> All'inizio l'affermazione corretta è sicuramente la prima.
> Molte vogliono essere rassicurate, non sono abbastanza sicure di loro stesse, vogliono l'unicità e la progettualità anche da amanti.
> Soffocante.


Voglio essere brutale, un po’ per provocazione...
molte care amiche che da single   hanno fatto le amanti in vita loro, accettando le avanches di uomini sposati...nonostante i principi  dichiarati..(non parlo quindi di chi voleva solo divertirsi ).. l’hanno fatto, nell’ordine:
-col capo
-con l’intellettuale da copertina di rivista radical chic di sinistra
- con il riccone blasonato
Mmhhh
Molte delle amanti presenti nel forum fanno spesso riferimenti all’amante dicendo “non ha problemi economici..” + “la moglie sta tutto il giorno al circolo...”+ “ lui è molto quotato nel nostro ambiente...”
Non è che, non me ne si Voglia, non è una critica.  ..perché lo capirei di piu’ .... nel retro cranio una vocina ti dice “se ti va bene hai Svoltato?”
Poi però lui da il due di picche e si tira fuori il “ ma io non credevo che sarebbe stato capace di farmi questo”? 
Perché la vita dell’amante e’ una vita di merda (se non scelta con la consapevolezza della leggerezza o nei casi eccezionali di vera condivisione )..quindi, a volte ..voglio sperare che ci sia di fondo almeno la scelta per il rischio di “botta di culo”...
No eh?


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Voglio essere brutale, un po’ per provocazione...
> molte care amiche che da single   hanno fatto le amanti in vita loro, accettando le avanches di uomini sposati...nonostante i principi  dichiarati..(non parlo quindi di chi voleva solo divertirsi ).. l’hanno fatto, nell’ordine:
> -col capo
> -con l’intellettuale da copertina di rivista radical chic di sinistra
> ...


Di uomini single ce ne sono ancora un po' dopo i 35, in effetti, ma sono di solito quelli più _sfigati_.
Al di là della questione economica, che comunque non è da sottovalutare, probabilmente questi uomini sposati sono anche molto interessanti. Diciamocelo, più si va avanti con l'età più di persone - uomini e donne - fascinosi (e in questo ci metto testa, fisico, soldi e potere)  single ce ne sono meno.


----------



## Foglia (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Voglio essere brutale, un po’ per provocazione...
> molte care amiche che da single   hanno fatto le amanti in vita loro, accettando le avanches di uomini sposati...nonostante i principi  dichiarati..(non parlo quindi di chi voleva solo divertirsi ).. l’hanno fatto, nell’ordine:
> -col capo
> -con l’intellettuale da copertina di rivista radical chic di sinistra
> ...


Secondo me no.
C'è più che altro, o almeno credo, che se io single mi rapporto con uno sposato, accettando le limitazioni di un rapporto clandestino, magari desidero che quei momenti siano anche per me un balzo fuori dalla quotidianità. E in questo i soldi aiutano.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di uomini single ce ne sono ancora un po' dopo i 35, in effetti, ma sono di solito quelli più _sfigati_.
> Al di là della questione economica, che comunque non è da sottovalutare, probabilmente questi uomini sposati sono anche molto interessanti. Diciamocelo, più si va avanti con l'età più di persone - uomini e donne - fascinosi (e in questo ci metto testa, fisico, soldi e potere)  single ce ne sono meno.


Mah..le mie amiche avevano rispettivamente 25/27 e 30 anni....


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per carità, mai dire mai e magari un giorno mi ricrederò ... ma se un uomo mi venisse a proporre di fare l’amante (semplifico) dicendomi: guarda che lo faccio per distrarmi ma voglio stare con la mia famiglia e mi ci trovo anche bene ..magari avrebbe una mezza chanche...ma se mi dicesse “uhhh, me tapino ... con mia moglie siamo come fratelli, è tutto finito...voglio te nel mio futuro .. Bene, gli direi: prima liberato del passato e io sarò il tuo futuro....
> Invece proprio in questi casi scatta il coinvolgimento.....si crede ai figli che un giorno cresceranno con la timida speranza di essere scelte.
> Perché?


Oddio, nel primo caso che citi con me le chanche sarebbero zero. Vai pure a distrarti altrove.
Nel secondo caso il "liberato dal passato" mi è parso cosa imminente, già messa in atto, in cui casualmente ci si è conosciuti. Quando mi sono resa conto che non era così mi sono sempre staccata, ricadendo perchè ormai c'era un coinvolgimento e una fortissima attrazione fisica. Credere ad aspettare quando i figli cresceranno assolutamente, anche perchè di questi tempi i figli di supporto ne han sempre bisogno. 
Razionalmente presumo si entri in un vortice di forte emotività, data anche da conflitti interni. Emozioni positive o negative ma sempre fortissime (incazzarsi, eccitarsi, litigare, crollare). Se inizi a nutrirti di questa robina qui la tua parte emotiva ti chiederà altro nutrimento. Nel mio caso ho avuto la fortuna di trovare nutrimento attraverso la natura (per me una passeggiata in certi luoghi è proprio un orgasmo di emozioni) e anche nel dolore (temere di crepare è un'emozione, negativa, non bella ma forte).
Quando ho scritto qui parlavo della mia parte logica che rompeva le palle a quella emotiva.
In seguito è capitato che la parte emotiva si svegliasse cercando il love bombing. Però cerco di "dialogarci" e ormai ha capito che sono fuochi fatui. 
Leggere parole come quelle di Danny, in cui la ricerca di un sentimento viene definita soffocante smorza tutto. E' proprio una secchiata di acqua gelida, di quelle dei ruscelli di montagna.
Sicuramente le vostre riflessioni mi hanno dato moltissimo aiuto. Fa male sentire che le cose più belle che ti son state dette non sono che un rutto di una noia matrimoniale ma ce ne si fa una ragione. Come normale sia ci vuole il suo tempo.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me no.
> C'è più che altro, o almeno credo, che se io single mi rapporto con uno sposato, accettando le limitazioni di un rapporto clandestino, magari desidero che quei momenti siano anche per me un balzo fuori dalla quotidianità. E in questo i soldi aiutano.


Spesso non si riesce neppure ad andare al ristorante .... la differenza la fanno le stelle del motel o i carati dell’eventuale bracciale
 che viene regalato?
Non credo ...anche se il corteggiamento prestigioso certo aiuta ....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Spesso non si riesce neppure ad andare al ristorante .... la differenza la fanno le stelle del motel o i carati dell’eventuale bracciale
> che viene regalato?
> Non credo ...anche se il corteggiamento prestigioso certo aiuta ....


Se un amante mi regalasse un bracciale prezioso credo che lo mollerei seduta stante


----------



## Foglia (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Spesso non si riesce neppure ad andare al ristorante .... la differenza la fanno le stelle del motel o i carati dell’eventuale bracciale
> che viene regalato?
> Non credo ...anche se il corteggiamento prestigioso certo aiuta ....


In una relazione necessariamente leggera e pure squilibrata la differenza la fa ANCHE l'hotel a cinque stelle, la spa di prestigio o il ristorante di lusso.
Fermo restando che tradire con il capo e' da fuori di testa.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oddio, nel primo caso che citi con me le chanche sarebbero zero. Vai pure a distrarti altrove.
> Nel secondo caso il "liberato dal passato" mi è parso cosa imminente, già messa in atto, in cui casualmente ci si è conosciuti. Quando mi sono resa conto che non era così mi sono sempre staccata, ricadendo perchè ormai c'era un coinvolgimento e una fortissima attrazione fisica. Credere ad aspettare quando i figli cresceranno assolutamente, anche perchè di questi tempi i figli di supporto ne han sempre bisogno.
> Razionalmente presumo si entri in un vortice di forte emotività, data anche da conflitti interni. Emozioni positive o negative ma sempre fortissime (incazzarsi, eccitarsi, litigare, crollare). Se inizi a nutrirti di questa robina qui la tua parte emotiva ti chiederà altro nutrimento. Nel mio caso ho avuto la fortuna di trovare nutrimento attraverso la natura (per me una passeggiata in certi luoghi è proprio un orgasmo di emozioni) e anche nel dolore (temere di crepare è un'emozione, negativa, non bella ma forte).
> Quando ho scritto qui parlavo della mia parte logica che rompeva le palle a quella emotiva.
> ...


Capisco, ma l’imminenza della chiusura non poteva prevedere da parte tua una richiesta di procrastinare le evoluzioni del vostro rapporto a chiusura Avvenuta?
Cosa ti ha reso cosi fiduciosa ?


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se un amante mi regalasse un bracciale prezioso credo che lo mollerei seduta stante


Hahaha 
Tu sei tu


----------



## bettypage (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Voglio essere brutale, un po’ per provocazione...
> molte care amiche che da single   hanno fatto le amanti in vita loro, accettando le avanches di uomini sposati...nonostante i principi  dichiarati..(non parlo quindi di chi voleva solo divertirsi ).. l’hanno fatto, nell’ordine:
> -col capo
> -con l’intellettuale da copertina di rivista radical chic di sinistra
> ...


Ma non credo sia solo una questione economica, io credo che una persona che ha raggiunto un certo status per meriti propri ha una personalità affascinante. Più che i soldi affascina il potere.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> In una relazione necessariamente leggera e pure squilibrata la differenza la fa ANCHE l'hotel a cinque stelle, la spa di prestigio o il ristorante di lusso.
> Fermo restando che tradire con il capo e' da fuori di testa.


Il tradimento col capo (o col primario ) credo sia una delle categorie più diffuse


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma non credo sia solo una questione economica, io credo che una persona che ha raggiunto un certo status per meriti propri ha una personalità affascinante. Più che i soldi affascina il potere.


Certo..infatti ho elencato anche il radical chic di sinistra


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Capisco, ma l’imminenza della chiusura non poteva prevedere da parte tua una richiesta di procrastinare le evoluzioni del vostro rapporto a chiusura Avvenuta?
> Cosa ti ha reso cosi fiduciosa ?


Non ho capito. 
Fiduciosa in lui a livello logico no, sbarellare, tipo droga. E' per questo che ho usato lo scritto. Se lo guardo negli occhi accade qualcosa che non so dirti. Essere "tosta" con lui è come fare violenza a me. E' come dover essere cattiva con una persona a cui vuoi bene. Lo fai ma ci soffri come un cane pure tu.


----------



## bettypage (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certo..infatti ho elencato anche il radical chic di sinistra


Io subivo moltissimo il fascino dell'artista, magari squattrinato pure


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io subivo moltissimo il fascino dell'artista, magari squattrinato pure


Si...questo anch’io....


----------



## Foglia (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il tradimento col capo (o col primario ) credo sia una delle categorie più diffuse


Ecco: e' una cosa che troverei raccapricciante


----------



## bettypage (8 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque per sdrammatizzare
[video=youtube_share;nJUljaZ-9q0]https://youtu.be/nJUljaZ-9q0[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non voglio tenere in piedi niente, infatti ho chiuso.
> Non capisco perchè tirare sempre fuori la moglie. Per come l'ho registrata all'inizio sono entrata perchè la moglie già non c'era più, pur essendoci nella carta e nella quotidianità. E ti assicuro che c'è stato un grande impegno nel voler dare questa versione, non è che son state due parole. Non mi sono sentita di ledere un rapporto perchè lo sentivo assente. Certamente in seguito mi sono ricreduta.
> Voler prendere il posto di un'altra donna, ambire a questo, per me è il suicidio della propria personalità.
> Il percorso loro rimane loro, e anche a relazione chiusa non si dovrebbe sentire l'esigenza di ledere la vita dell'altro, tanto più se ci sono figli in mezzo. Non esiste proprio.





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per carità, mai dire mai e magari un giorno mi ricrederò ... ma se un uomo mi venisse a proporre di fare l’amante (semplifico) dicendomi: guarda che lo faccio per distrarmi ma voglio stare con la mia famiglia e mi ci trovo anche bene ..magari avrebbe una mezza chanche...ma se mi dicesse “uhhh, me tapino ... con mia moglie siamo come fratelli, è tutto finito...voglio te nel mio futuro .. Bene, gli direi: prima liberato del passato e io sarò il tuo futuro....
> Invece proprio in questi casi scatta il coinvolgimento.....si crede ai figli che un giorno cresceranno con la timida speranza di essere scelte.
> Perché?


Perché ci sono tante persone che la vita di coppia (o una famiglia) con relative responsabilità e routine non la vogliono perché proprio non se la sentono oppure hanno già dato.


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco: e' una cosa che troverei raccapricciante


Certo ma a volte ci si "arrampica" in discesa col carrierismo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ci sono tante persone che la vita di coppia (o una famiglia) con relative responsabilità e routine non la vogliono perché proprio non se la sentono oppure hanno già dato.


Esatto!!!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Voglio essere brutale, un po’ per provocazione...
> molte care amiche che da single   hanno fatto le amanti in vita loro, accettando le avanches di uomini sposati...nonostante i principi  dichiarati..(non parlo quindi di chi voleva solo divertirsi ).. l’hanno fatto, nell’ordine:
> -col capo
> -con l’intellettuale da copertina di rivista radical chic di sinistra
> ...


No.
Credo che si sia disponibili da single a essere amanti per tante ragioni. Una è non volere una vita di coppia è una convivenza.
Un’altra può essere il considerare l’amante una persona speciale, anche per ragioni di prestigio riconosciuto.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Leggere parole come quelle di Danny, in cui *la ricerca di un sentimento* viene definita soffocante smorza tutto. E' proprio una secchiata di acqua gelida, di quelle dei ruscelli di montagna.
> Sicuramente le vostre riflessioni mi hanno dato moltissimo aiuto. Fa male sentire che le cose più belle che ti son state dette non sono che un rutto di una noia matrimoniale ma ce ne si fa una ragione. Come normale sia ci vuole il suo tempo.


La ricerca di un sentimento la trovo corretta: stiamo parlando di relazioni ed è normale che possa nascere un sentimento tra due persone che si frequentano.
E' il desiderio di progettualità definito a priori in una relazione extraconiugale a essere invece soffocante.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se un amante mi regalasse un bracciale prezioso credo che lo mollerei seduta stante


Una Louis Vuitton?
E' stato il primo regalo fatto all'amante della capa di mia moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah..le mie amiche avevano rispettivamente 25/27 e 30 anni....


Quelle non hanno superato il complesso edipico e sono più interessate a sentirsi l’altra che è più cercata della legittima. 
O maturano o diventano amanti professioniste perché è quello il ruolo che vogliono.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il tradimento col capo (o col primario ) credo sia una delle categorie più diffuse


Sì.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2019)

vabbe' scegliere l'amante in base al suo prestigio sociale e' da miserrima ....casso


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una Louis Vuitton?
> E' stato il primo regalo fatto all'amante della capa di mia moglie.


Nemmeno


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah..le mie amiche avevano rispettivamente 25/27 e 30 anni....


Gli uomini di quell'età sono neolaureati, spesso precari, un po' sfigatelli oppure del tutto inaffidabili.
Se una è un po' esigente si rivolge a uomini un po' più grandi, maturi e economicamente già solidi.


----------



## Foglia (8 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo ma a volte ci si "arrampica" in discesa col carrierismo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si ma un momento: si parlava di single amanti di gente sposata.

Se io sono single, la mia  "bolla" in una relazione clandestina la potrò cercare... boh... Magari proprio nel ristorante bello, in una serata particolare... Non so. Sono cose in cui senz'altro i soldi aiutano. E qui capisco. Come capisco la frequentazione di certi ambienti con intellettuali o artisti. (che però vedo difficile fare alla luce del sole...).
Ma col capo? 
A parte tutte le conseguenze pratiche possibili, che me lo farebbero vedere come la peste.... Ma davvero sarebbe una bolla, vedere uno e magari parlare delle stesse cose di cui parlo tutti i giorni? La morte proprio, parlo a livello di bolla (giustamente da single con uno sposato andrei pure io a cercare una qualche situazione di  "stacco", di novità).


----------



## Foglia (8 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vabbe' scegliere l'amante in base al suo prestigio sociale e' da miserrima ....casso


No prestigio sociale: possibilità anche materiali di divertirsi. A quel punto leggerezza per leggerezza, ben venga anche il ristorante stellato o la spa di lusso.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No prestigio sociale: possibilità anche materiali di divertirsi. A quel punto leggerezza per leggerezza, ben venga anche il ristorante stellato o la spa di lusso.


Poi non credo che si possano fare classifiche di merito tra chi vuole sentirsi l’amante del sesso selvaggio e chi vuole sentirsi cenerentola o altro.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No prestigio sociale: possibilità anche materiali di divertirsi. A quel punto leggerezza per leggerezza, ben venga anche il ristorante stellato o la spa di lusso.


Certo.


----------



## Foglia (8 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi non credo che si possano fare classifiche di merito tra chi vuole sentirsi l’amante del sesso selvaggio e chi vuole sentirsi cenerentola o altro.


Ma infatti. Mica fa poi così brutto uscire e farsi una serata di lusso. Stiamo parlando di storie leggere, mica impoverisci uno ricco per una bella cena, una spa o un w.e. di lusso. Non li vorrei certo da chi non se li può permettere, ed è un altro discorso. Si sta parlando di bolle, non di storie della vita.


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se un amante mi regalasse un bracciale prezioso credo che lo mollerei seduta stante


c'è di peggio, oserei dire


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è di peggio, oserei dire


sicuramente
Ho scritto che è  la cosa peggiore che può accadere?


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sicuramente
> Ho scritto che è  la cosa peggiore che può accadere?


beh....mollare sul colpo è per una delle cose peggiori che si possa fare
e per queste?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh....mollare sul colpo è per una delle cose peggiori che si possa fare
> e per queste?View attachment 13789


Tentatrice:inlove:

In realtà il concetto è che non mi piacerebbe ricevere qualcosa di prezioso, esattamente come non mi piace chi mi paga sempre la cena o il motel.


----------



## Pat67 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Premesso che non sono Santa Maria Goretti , nell' ultimo tratto del mio matrimonio, pure io ho avuto l'amante . Dopo due mesi l' ho dichiarato è messo fine al mio matrimonio. ( ovviamente l'allora mio marito aveva già' da un anno la sua di amante) . Fino qui normale amministrazione in quei rapporti logorati da anni...Sono  giorni che penso, rimugino, soffro e mi sforzo di cercare un perche ' invece alla mia situazione attuale. Purtroppo mi sono imbattuta nella specie peggiore. Colui che ha un rapporto perfetto ma ,la ricerca di continue conferme ,e' per lui una droga. Dico specie peggiore perché'l' egoismo, il non rispetto per l'intelligenza della persona che ti sta accanto prevale su ogni cosa. Questo è l' atteggiamento più meschino e vile che si possa assumere. Tieni in ostaggio un' altra persona praticamente senza avere il coraggio di lasciarla andare. Non ci sono figli, non ci sono problemi economici , nulla che possa impedire il tuo trastullarti beatamente di fiore in fiore . Detto questo credo che proseguirò il mio cammino da sola , lasciando L' eterno adolescente libero di fare la vita che crede. Io ho una mia dignità, morale anche se vuoi e, di omuncoli così ,ne farei volentieri a meno.


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tentatrice:inlove:
> 
> In realtà il concetto è che non mi piacerebbe ricevere qualcosa di prezioso, esattamente come non mi piace chi mi paga sempre la cena o il motel.


lo so


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Sono curioso di sapere come fai a scaricarle senza che poi loro dopo un nanosecondo chiamino tua moglie.....
> 
> Dai spiega, non essere timido


Quanta fame di ricette preconfezionate. In realtà basta ascoltare e muoversi con calma. Se sono sposate anche loro tanto per dirne una, piuttosto difficile che si appendano al telefono.
Secondo: mica abito al paesello. Per intercettare la mia legittima devi arrivare a lei e non è esattamente facilissimo. Terzo poi, che è forse la cosa più banale ma che la gente tende a non capire mai: la macchietta dell'amante psicopatica che voleva diventare la legittima e che quando viene lasciata si appende al telefono andando a sputtanare il traditore, non solo è una piccolissima percentuale perché i traditori sono molto più gente con la testa sulle spalle di quello che vorrebbe rappresentarsi qui, ma fa che parte della gente individuabile a 150 km.
Ah, dimenticavo: "e io ti brucio casa" è un'ottima risposta quando qualcuno ti minaccia, ma solo se lo dici con il sorriso giusto. Mi piacerebbe tanto essere credibile nel ruolo di Don Pietro Savastano ma non mi viene benissimo.
Imparerò prima o poi.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che non sono Santa Maria Goretti , nell' ultimo tratto del mio matrimonio, pure io ho avuto l'amante . Dopo due mesi l' ho dichiarato è messo fine al mio matrimonio. ( ovviamente l'allora mio marito aveva già' da un anno la sua di amante) . Fino qui normale amministrazione in quei rapporti logorati da anni...Sono  giorni che penso, rimugino, soffro e mi sforzo di cercare un perche ' invece alla mia situazione attuale. Purtroppo mi sono imbattuta nella specie peggiore. Colui che ha un rapporto perfetto ma ,la ricerca di continue conferme ,e' per lui una droga. Dico specie peggiore perché'l' egoismo, il non rispetto per l'intelligenza della persona che ti sta accanto prevale su ogni cosa. Questo è l' atteggiamento più meschino e vile che si possa assumere. Tieni in ostaggio un' altra persona praticamente senza avere il coraggio di lasciarla andare. Non ci sono figli, non ci sono problemi economici , nulla che possa impedire il tuo trastullarti beatamente di fiore in fiore . Detto questo credo che proseguirò il mio cammino da sola , lasciando L' eterno adolescente libero di fare la vita che crede. Io ho una mia dignità, morale anche se vuoi e, di omuncoli così ,ne farei volentieri a meno.


La pianti di pensare e decidi di fare qualcosa?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che non sono Santa Maria Goretti , nell' ultimo tratto del mio matrimonio, pure io ho avuto l'amante . Dopo due mesi l' ho dichiarato è messo fine al mio matrimonio. ( ovviamente l'allora mio marito aveva già' da un anno la sua di amante) . Fino qui normale amministrazione in quei rapporti logorati da anni...Sono  giorni che penso, rimugino, soffro e mi sforzo di cercare un perche ' invece alla mia situazione attuale. Purtroppo mi sono imbattuta nella specie peggiore. Colui che ha un rapporto perfetto ma ,la ricerca di continue conferme ,e' per lui una droga. Dico specie peggiore perché'l' egoismo, il non rispetto per l'intelligenza della persona che ti sta accanto prevale su ogni cosa. Questo è l' atteggiamento più meschino e vile che si possa assumere. Tieni in ostaggio un' altra persona praticamente senza avere il coraggio di lasciarla andare. Non ci sono figli, non ci sono problemi economici , nulla che possa impedire il tuo trastullarti beatamente di fiore in fiore . Detto questo credo che proseguirò il mio cammino da sola , lasciando L' eterno adolescente libero di fare la vita che crede. Io ho una mia dignità, morale anche se vuoi e, di omuncoli così ,ne farei volentieri a meno.


In ostaggio per cosa?
Cosa ti impedisce di fare l’essere in relazione con lui?


----------



## Pat67 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La pianti di pensare e decidi di fare qualcosa?


Come non darti ragione? Pensare è legittimo , sono passati pochi giorni ma so che devo agire. Ho capito che non posso tollerare di avere al mio fianco una persona così' . Per me ormai è tossica. A questo ci sono arrivata. Adesso devo agire con tutta la sofferenza che ne seguirà'.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2019)

[MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] forse l'amante milanese.... Sta cosa delle spa a me fa capotare dalle risate ad esempio (l'ho letta qui). E' proprio un altro mondo. :rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che non sono Santa Maria Goretti , nell' ultimo tratto del mio matrimonio, pure io ho avuto l'amante . Dopo due mesi l' ho dichiarato è messo fine al mio matrimonio. ( ovviamente l'allora mio marito aveva già' da un anno la sua di amante) . Fino qui normale amministrazione in quei rapporti logorati da anni...Sono  giorni che penso, rimugino, soffro e mi sforzo di cercare un perche ' invece alla mia situazione attuale. Purtroppo mi sono imbattuta nella specie peggiore. Colui che ha un rapporto perfetto ma ,la ricerca di continue conferme ,e' per lui una droga. Dico specie peggiore perché'l' egoismo, il non rispetto per l'intelligenza della persona che ti sta accanto prevale su ogni cosa. Questo è l' atteggiamento più meschino e vile che si possa assumere. Tieni in ostaggio un' altra persona praticamente senza avere il coraggio di lasciarla andare. Non ci sono figli, non ci sono problemi economici , nulla che possa impedire il tuo trastullarti beatamente di fiore in fiore . Detto questo credo che proseguirò il mio cammino da sola , lasciando L' eterno adolescente libero di fare la vita che crede. Io ho una mia dignità, morale anche se vuoi e, di omuncoli così ,ne farei volentieri a meno.


Approvo, anche perchè alla fine, oltre a quello che hai detto, che rispecchia il tuo sentire, c'é anche il fatto che non essendo un ragazzino, qualche domanda prudenziale poteva farsela, la verità è che lo ha fatto perchè pensava di restare impunito.  
Infatti niente lo legava, ma voleva questo e quello, non importava il prezzo ed il rischio.
Se a questa età sei messo così,  al di là della valutazione personale, non cambierai...


----------



## flower7700 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Come non darti ragione? Pensare è legittimo , sono passati pochi giorni ma so che devo agire. Ho capito che non posso tollerare di avere al mio fianco una persona così' . Per me ormai è tossica. A questo ci sono arrivata. Adesso devo agire con tutta la sofferenza che ne seguirà'.


Ciao Pat. Sarebbe da capire se si tratta di un'avventuretta, magari di poco conto, al quale lui non da importanza, o di una storia più seria. 
Sicura di voler buttare tutto all'aria subito?


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] forse l'amante milanese.... Sta cosa delle spa a me fa capotare dalle risate ad esempio (l'ho letta qui). E' proprio un altro mondo. :rotfl:


Uhh...a Milano gli hotel con spa sono dei mega bordelli che non puoi capire ...


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uhh...a Milano gli hotel con spa sono dei mega bordelli che non puoi capire ...


Solo a Milano?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uhh...a Milano gli hotel con spa sono dei mega bordelli che non puoi capire ...


E che a Roma No?


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che a Roma No?


A Roma non so...mi devo informare


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No prestigio sociale: possibilità anche materiali di divertirsi. A quel punto leggerezza per leggerezza, ben venga anche il ristorante stellato o la spa di lusso.


quelli me li pago da sola pero'


----------



## Foglia (8 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quelli me li pago da sola pero' &#55357;&#56833;


Buon per te!


----------



## Mariben (9 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @_Jacaranda_ forse l'amante milanese.... Sta cosa delle spa a me fa capotare dalle risate ad esempio (l'ho letta qui). E' proprio un altro mondo. :rotfl:





In effetti..
Qui da me tanti alberghi con spa  e nessun bordello.
Un altro mondo davvero


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> In effetti..
> Qui da me tanti alberghi con spa  e nessun bordello.
> Un altro mondo davvero



Oddio non che serva la spa per fare di un albergo una zona franca dello scopereccio... la spa favorisce gli incontri estemporanei come la palestra


----------



## ologramma (9 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> In effetti..
> Qui da me tanti alberghi con spa  e nessun bordello.
> Un altro mondo davvero


non è che sei in una isola famosa?


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> non è che sei in una isola famosa?


Purchè non sia l'isola dei famosi ...:rotfl:


----------



## Mariben (9 Gennaio 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> non è che sei in una isola famosa?


La definiscono " isola felice " si...


----------



## ologramma (10 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> La definiscono " isola felice " si...


di fronte al vulcano o nel vulcano intendo nell'isola:sonar:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> La definiscono " isola felice " si...


Palma?


----------



## Mariben (11 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Palma?


 Niente palme solo pini. ( ora quasi dimezzati )

Ora però, grazie al " capitano" ,e a una buona parte  miei conterranei.  rischiamo di sparire come Antartide.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> Niente palme solo pini. ( ora quasi dimezzati )
> 
> Ora però, grazie al " capitano" ,e a una buona parte  miei conterranei.  rischiamo di sparire come Antartide.


Che vuoi dire Mariben... chi sarebbe sto "capitano"


----------



## void (15 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che vuoi dire Mariben... chi sarebbe sto "capitano"


Il Capitano per eccellenza…. Schettino..


----------



## alberto15 (15 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che vuoi dire Mariben... chi sarebbe sto "capitano"


sara' mica il felpato?


----------



## Marjanna (15 Gennaio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Il Capitano per eccellenza…. Schettino..


 [MENTION=6886]Mariben[/MENTION] faceva riferimento agli effetti devastanti del vento sugli alberi delle Dolomiti (la sua terra) di fine ottobre dello scorso anno e ha citato i suoi conterranei. Non capisco il nesso con Schettino. 
I prezzi dell'abete rosso sono crollati, leggere da lei che ci vive _rischiamo di sparire come Antartide_ mi ha fatto pensare ci siano voci che girano che non conosco.


----------



## Moni (15 Gennaio 2019)

Dolomiti che posto meraviglioso
Il mio compagno fa alpinismo ed è di quelle parti mi ha portato in posti incredibili  al punto che ho superato la fatica 
Mi sono innamorata di quei posti splendidi sempre in qualsiasi stagione in estate ho portato i ragazzi che se ne sono innamorati 
Non vediamo l  ora di tornarci


----------



## Mariben (15 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> sara' mica il felpato?


Esattamente...


----------



## Mariben (15 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [MENTION=6886]Mariben[/MENTION] faceva riferimento agli effetti devastanti del vento sugli alberi delle Dolomiti (la sua terra) di fine ottobre dello scorso anno e ha citato i suoi conterranei. Non capisco il nesso con Schettino.
> I prezzi dell'abete rosso sono crollati, leggere da lei che ci vive _rischiamo di sparire come Antartide_ mi ha fatto pensare ci siano voci che girano che non conosco.


 Piu che voci sono realtà .
Siamo governati solo da ottobre dalla Lega e già si avvertono gli effetti.


----------



## void (16 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [MENTION=6886]Mariben[/MENTION] faceva riferimento agli effetti devastanti del vento sugli alberi delle Dolomiti (la sua terra) di fine ottobre dello scorso anno e ha citato i suoi conterranei. Non capisco il nesso con Schettino.
> I prezzi dell'abete rosso sono crollati, leggere da lei che ci vive _rischiamo di sparire come Antartide_ mi ha fatto pensare ci siano voci che girano che non conosco.


Avevo inteso vivesse su un'isola.....perdona l'errore..

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> Piu che voci sono realtà .
> Siamo governati solo da ottobre dalla Lega e già si avvertono gli effetti.


anche te come roma pochi giorni è già tutto rovinato ma se l'hanno votati era segno che la gente si era rotta le palline di come voi gestite , di una cosa vi devo riconoscere che essendo una regione a statuto speciale fate come vi pare e sembra con ottimi risultati , ma l'italia è un altra cosa non ci siete soli voi :sonar:.
Ti stoppo ho visitato per 6 anni le tue zone e mi sono meravigliato che quando andavo in un negozio a noi ci veniva dato lo scontrino a chi abitava li no mi spiegarono che a voi del luogo vi facevano i sconti che non potevano essere dichiarati nello scontrino , per dire che l'italiani da giù a su sono tutti eguali , altra precisazione l'altro anno nella piazza principale di catania ho pagato un caffè 0.60 al che gli ho chiesto del presso cosi basso mi ha risposto l'altro caffè nelle vicinanze lo faceva 0,80 mi ha anche dato un bicchiere di acqua minerale , da voi negli anni novanta pagai un caffè una cifra esorbitante preso al bancone .
Comunque mi dispiace per i danni procurati dal maltempo


----------



## spleen (16 Gennaio 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche te come roma pochi giorni è già tutto rovinato ma se l'hanno votati era segno che la gente si era rotta le palline di come voi gestite , di una cosa vi devo riconoscere che essendo una regione a statuto speciale fate come vi pare e sembra con ottimi risultati , ma l'italia è un altra cosa non ci siete soli voi :sonar:. Ti stoppo ho visitato per 6 anni le tue zone e mi sono meravigliato che quando andavo in un negozio a noi ci veniva dato lo scontrino a chi abitava li no mi spiegarono che a voi del luogo vi facevano i sconti che non potevano essere dichiarati nello scontrino , per dire che l'italiani da giù a su sono tutti eguali , altra precisazione l'altro anno nella piazza principale di catania ho pagato un caffè 0.60 al che gli ho chiesto del presso cosi basso mi ha risposto l'altro caffè nelle vicinanze lo faceva 0,80 mi ha anche dato un bicchiere di acqua minerale , da voi negli anni novanta pagai un caffè una cifra esorbitante preso al bancone . Comunque mi dispiace per i danni procurati dal maltempo


  Le dolomiti sono anche in Veneto dove ci sono la maggior parte dei danni del maltempo e il Veneto -non- è una regione a statuto speciale. Se vuoi ti dico cosa abbiamo pagato 4 cappuccini a Roma....


----------



## Lara3 (16 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Le dolomiti sono anche in Veneto dove ci sono la maggior parte dei danni del maltempo e il Veneto -non- è una regione a statuto speciale. Se vuoi ti dico cosa abbiamo pagato 4 cappuccini a Roma....


Tutto sta nel potere d’acquisto.
Quanto tempo devi lavorare per comprarti un cappuccino.
E fino a quando ... 70..., 72 anni o più.


----------



## spleen (16 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tutto sta nel potere d’acquisto. Quanto tempo devi lavorare per comprarti un cappuccino. E fino a quando ... 70..., 72 anni o più.


  Mica ero al Quadri o al Danieli eh...


----------



## ologramma (16 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Le dolomiti sono anche in Veneto dove ci sono la maggior parte dei danni del maltempo e il Veneto -non- è una regione a statuto speciale. Se vuoi ti dico cosa abbiamo pagato 4 cappuccini a Roma....


dimmi li hai presi seduto?
Io a bolzano nel 90 l'ho pagato sempre al banco 1200 lire pensa ora quanto possa costare.
sono stato questo anno alle falde delle dolomiti e presso le tue zone i prezzi erano per lo più eguali a noi


----------



## spleen (16 Gennaio 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> dimmi li hai presi seduto? Io a bolzano nel 90 l'ho pagato sempre al banco 1200 lire pensa ora quanto possa costare. sono stato questo anno alle falde delle dolomiti e presso le tue zone i prezzi erano per lo più eguali a noi


  Purtroppo si, mi sono seduto.


----------



## ologramma (16 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Purtroppo si, mi sono seduto.


eccallà :up: sai prendere un caffè in via Veneto preso al banco costa quasi come in periferia delle volte anche meno, comunque leggi sempre quel foglio che ti danno dei prezzi se no chiedi così eviterai brutte sorprese.
Come dico sempre siamo tutti italiani da giù a su devi superare i confini per trovare differenza:sonar:


----------



## Mariben (16 Gennaio 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche te come roma pochi giorni è già tutto rovinato ma se l'hanno votati era segno che la gente si era rotta le palline di come voi gestite , di una cosa vi devo riconoscere che essendo una regione a statuto speciale fate come vi pare e sembra con ottimi risultati , ma l'italia è un altra cosa non ci siete soli voi :sonar:.
> Ti stoppo ho visitato per 6 anni le tue zone e mi sono meravigliato che quando andavo in un negozio a noi ci veniva dato lo scontrino a chi abitava li no mi spiegarono che a voi del luogo vi facevano i sconti che non potevano essere dichiarati nello scontrino , per dire che l'italiani da giù a su sono tutti eguali , altra precisazione l'altro anno nella piazza principale di catania ho pagato un caffè 0.60 al che gli ho chiesto del presso cosi basso mi ha risposto l'altro caffè nelle vicinanze lo faceva 0,80 mi ha anche dato un bicchiere di acqua minerale , da voi negli anni novanta pagai un caffè una cifra esorbitante preso al bancone .
> Comunque mi dispiace per i danni procurati dal maltempo


Non è esattamente cosi
Tratteniamo una parte consistente delle tasse ma poi gestiamo direttamente sanità e quant'altro.
La qualità della vita , anche in termini di inclusione e accoglienza è buona.
Anche Sicilia e Sardegna sono regioni autonome ma non so se amministrate, fino ad ora, altrettanto bene.
Io so solo che stanno smantellando delle realtà ( tipo cinformi) che funzionavano alla grande in nome di una non meglio qualificata emergenza immigrazione.

Riguardo prezzi e scontrini 
I furbetti ci sono anche qui certamente


----------



## ologramma (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non è esattamente cosi
> Tratteniamo una parte consistente delle tasse ma poi gestiamo direttamente sanità e quant'altro.
> La qualità della vita , anche in termini di inclusione e accoglienza è buona.
> Anche Sicilia e Sardegna sono regioni autonome ma non so se amministrate, fino ad ora, altrettanto bene.
> ...


siete stati ben governati sempre con rimesse di soldi più che sufficienti, le altre regioni forse ma diciamolo per servilismo e scambio di preferenze si sono accapigliate per mangiarsi i soldi pochi a loro disposizione .
Per la sanità sono rimasto meravigliato ne ho avuto modo di valutarle per una partoriente ora madre ,figlia di una nostra amica e le cose ottenute sia prima che dopo mia nuora se l'è sognata , l'italia dovrebbe essere eguale ma non è così .
Per l'immigrazione non mi far parlare se vieni a roma o nel circondario vedresti cose al limite della decenza e nessuno fa niente , i politici chiudono gli occhi tanto chi li tocca :sonar:
Sono tanti arrivati accolti (male ) e lasciati al loro destino di fare di tutto e di più , fatti un giro penso che anche a milano sia come roma


----------



## Marjanna (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> Piu che voci sono realtà .
> Siamo governati solo da ottobre dalla Lega e già si avvertono gli effetti.


Ah! Ho sentito le battute sul lasciar gestire i boschi alle genti di montagna dando indirettamente degli inerti e ignoranti... no comment.


----------

